# Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden​*Ich habe alle Verbände, die bis dato Statements zur Fusion abgegeben haben per Mail gebeten, diese nicht nur per Link, sondern auch im Wortlaut bei uns zur Kenntnis der Angler und Leser veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

Hier nachfolgend die Links, sobald die jeweilige Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen vorliegt, kommt dann der Wortlaut:

Offizielle Darstellung von Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1029-verschmelzung-2012-gescheitert
*Wurde wieder gelöscht!!*
Nachdem die Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers Vollborn vom LSFV-SH gelöscht wurde, steht jetzt eine neue Meldung online:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1030-verschmelzung-vorerst-gescheitert

Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV-Bund:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

VDSF-Bund:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav20112012.html
*Die Veröffentlichung wurde von Dr. Spahn untersagt.*

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/
*Präsident Braun erlaubt die Veröffentlichung nicht!*

Schleswig Holstein-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php
*Veröffentlichung nicht erlaubt*

Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V.
http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php

Interview mit Präsident Richter vom Landesverband sächsischer Angler:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...00-deutsche-angler-finden-noch-nicht-zusammen

Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2012/vereinigung_treffen_am_17.11.2012.pdf

Angelsportverband Hamburg:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html

Muldenfischer e.V.:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen:
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/

Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php
*Der LAV-Mecklenburg -Vorpommern untersagt das veröffentlichen seiner Stellungnahme.*

Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz B-W:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite734.htm
*Dr. Michael Schramm, Geschäftsführer vom Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V., hat die Veröffentlichung des Textes verboten.*

Landesfischereiverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern e.V.: 
http://www.lfv-swhz.de/images/stories/Fusion__VDSF_und__DAV__vorerst_gescheitert.pdf

VDSF-Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861

Interview mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/...randenburg-des-deutschen-anglerverbandes-dav/

LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Mitteilung_Fusion_VDSF_und DAV_20_11_2012.pdf

Fischereiverband Saar:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/fusion-vdsf-mit-dem-dav-gescheitert/

VANT Thüringen:
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/davvdsf2.pdf

Rheinischer Fischereiverband:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6


*BITTE:*​Falls ihr weitere Veröffentlichungen zur gescheiterten Fusion auf den HP´s eurer Verbände findet, bitte den Link hier reinstellen.

Wir werden dann alle diesbezüglichen Infos und Veröffentlichungen von den Verbänden zusammen fassen und die Verbände bitten, den Wortlaut hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen..

Aber alle HP´s können wir nicht ständig im Blick haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wortlaut der Erklärung Eckart Keller,  Präsident LV Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861



> *Verschmelzung des VDSF mit dem DAV zum neuen Verband DAFV am 17. November 2012 vorerst gescheitert*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wortlaut der Erklärung des LSFV-NDS, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns:


> *Informationen des Präsidenten*
> 
> *Zur Information für unsere Mitgliedsvereine veröffentlichen wir den nachfolgenden Text, der heute per E-Mail an den Gesamtvorstand gesendet wurde.*
> 
> ...


Soeben kam die Freigabe vom DAV-Bund zum veröffentlichen des Wortlautes ihrer Meldung:


> *Eine Minderheit stimmt gegen die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer*
> Die Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Anglerorganisationen Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) und Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) zu beschließen, war das erklärte Ziel der deutschen Anglerschaft. Dazu tagten heute am 17. November 2012 parallel beide Mitgliederversammlungen in Berlin.
> 
> Im DAV hat Einstimmigkeit bestanden hinsichtlich der notwendigen und von beiden Verbänden gemeinsam vorbereiteten Verschmelzungsdokumente inklusive den von VDSF und DAV zur Wahl nominierten Kandidaten für das Präsidium eines Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes.
> ...



Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein:


> Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein Anglerunion Nord e. V. im DAV
> 
> *Die Fusion zwischen dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF e.V.) und dem
> Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV e.V.) ist gescheitert.*
> ...



VANT Thüringen:


> *Petrus weinte bitterlich oder der „Sieg“ der ewig Gestrigen!*
> 
> Nach zähem, jahrelangen Ringen sollte es am 17.November endlich zur Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Angelverbände kommen. Alle grundsätzlichen Fragen waren ausdiskutiert. Ein beschlussfähiger Entwurf für einen Verschmelzungsvertrag lag den Mitgliederversammlungen des DAV und des VDSF an diesem Tag vor.
> 
> ...



Herr Möhlenkamp, Geschäftsführer vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hat mir erlaubt, seine Gründe  zu veröffentlichen, warum wir das Statements des Verbandes noicht veröffentlichen dürfen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> selbstverständlich können Sie auf unsere Veröffentlichung aufmerksam machen und einen Link auf unsere Seite setzen. Einem Abdruck des Textes direkt im Anglerboard möchte ich jedoch nicht zustimmen.
> Ich verbinde damit auch das Ziel, das viele Nutzer unsere Homepage besuchen und sehen, dass der Verband gute und vielseitige Arbeit für Angler leistet und nicht aus solchen Funktionären besteht, die das Debakel vom Wochenende zu verantworten haben.
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der 1. Schleswig Holzbein Link funktioniert nicht.#h


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...00-deutsche-angler-finden-noch-nicht-zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der 1. Schleswig Holzbein Link funktioniert nicht.#h



Das wollte man dann wohl kurzsfristig so doch nicht stehen lassen..

Mal sehen ob für dieses Verhalten auch ne Erklärung nachgeschoben wird, oder ob einem als Angler nur wieder  - wie bei fast allen Verbänden - nur das spekulieren bleibt..





PS:
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass die erschrocken sind, weil ich wegen Wortlaut veröffentlichen nachgefragt hatte und das deswegen schnell entfernten ;-))


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wollte man dann wohl kurzsfristig so doch nicht stehen lassen..
> 
> Mal sehen ob für dieses Verhalten auch ne Erklärung nachgeschoben wird, oder ob einem als Angler nur wieder - wie bei fast allen Verbänden - nur das spekulieren bleibt..
> 
> ...


 

Aber du hast doch bestimmt ne Kopie in dein Ordner angelegt  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nein, war gerade einkaufen, Bier ging aus am Wochenende, und wollte das danach machen - dass die da so schnell umfallen, hätt ich nun ja auch nicht gedacht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

#6#6#6
Ich bedanke mich bei dem freundlichen Spender, der unverzüglich nach lesen obigen Posts mir sein diesbezüglich abgespeichertes Material per Mail geschickt hat.
#6#6#6


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.sav-posenkieker.de/component/content/article/313-fusionderbeidendeutschen.html


Das kann ich verstehen, dass nach dem Wochenende kein Bier mehr übrig geblieben ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> http://www.sav-posenkieker.de/component/content/article/313-fusionderbeidendeutschen.html
> 
> 
> Das kann ich verstehen, dass nach dem Wochenende kein Bier mehr übrig geblieben ist....


Danke für den Link, Namensvetter!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bayern hats jetzt im dritten Versuch geschafft, den Namen der designierten Präsidentin richtig zu schreiben...
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Soeben kam die Freigabe vom DAV-Bund zum veröffentlichen des Wortlautes ihrer Meldung:


> *Eine Minderheit stimmt gegen die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer*
> Die Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Anglerorganisationen Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) und Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) zu beschließen, war das erklärte Ziel der deutschen Anglerschaft. Dazu tagten heute am 17. November 2012 parallel beide Mitgliederversammlungen in Berlin.
> 
> Im DAV hat Einstimmigkeit bestanden hinsichtlich der notwendigen und von beiden Verbänden gemeinsam vorbereiteten Verschmelzungsdokumente inklusive den von VDSF und DAV zur Wahl nominierten Kandidaten für das Präsidium eines Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wir sammeln die Stellungnahmen, die wir veröffentlichen dürfen, in einem Posting, damit ihr die direkte Gegenüberstellung habt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3759336&postcount=2


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hatte ich vergessen, nen Vereinsmeldung von Muldenfischer e.V.:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe, Dr. Möhlenkamp, untersagt uns eine Veröffentlichung der Meldung auf deren Seiten bei uns im Wortlaut.

Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich seine Begründung für die Absage veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## Tommi74 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

der lsfv-sh hat seine dings gelöscht lol

aber der DAV sh hat auch was stehen 

http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2012/vereinigung_treffen_am_17.11.2012.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Danke, habs eingepflegt!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/

Es wird weiter intensiv "koordiniert" werden |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Auch mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:
Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein:


> Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein Anglerunion Nord e. V. im DAV
> 
> *Die Fusion zwischen dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF e.V.) und dem
> Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV e.V.) ist gescheitert.*
> ...



Wir sammeln die Stellungnahmen, die wir veröffentlichen dürfen, in einem Posting, damit ihr die direkte Gegenüberstellung habt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3759336&postcount=2


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bayern hat sich gemeldet, der Zuständige krank, sie werden die Bitte um Veröffentlichung weiterleiten und mir dann Bescheid geben..


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe, Dr. Möhlenkamp, untersagt uns eine Veröffentlichung der Meldung auf deren Seiten bei uns im Wortlaut.
> 
> Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich seine Begründung für die Absage veröffentlichen darf.


 

Vielleicht wollen die nicht angesprochen werden auf die Themen "Unzulänglichkeiten der Vorbereitung" und "Kleingeistigkeit" jener, die eine andere Meinung haben. Wer weiß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich warte noch ab, ob ich die Begründung veröffentlichen darf-.............


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe, Dr. Möhlenkamp, untersagt uns eine Veröffentlichung der Meldung auf deren Seiten bei uns im Wortlaut.
> 
> Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich seine Begründung für die Absage veröffentlichen darf.


 
Meint der Mensch ( oder soll ich "Knallo" sagen ) mit "massive Störversuche " uns ?
Was mich allerdings sehr wundert, dass der VDSF selber noch keine Stellungnahme geschrieben hat. Vom LFV Bremern hier war mir das klar. Ich weiß noch wie Herr S....... vor geraumer Zeit über den DAV gewettet hatte. Auf deren "Geschreibsel" bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Meint der Mensch ( oder soll ich "Knallo" sagen ) mit "massive Störversuche " uns ?


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich beim ersten lesen irgendwie auch.... Habe ich aber unterdrückt. Das wäre ja ein deja vu vom November 2011...


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Meint der Mensch ( oder soll ich "Knallo" sagen ) mit "massive Störversuche " uns ?



Nicht abwegig.
Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp hat ja seine ganz persönliche Meinung zum AB und zu Thomas. 

Wundert mich eh schon, dass er überhaupt eine Antwort erhalten hat.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Meint der Mensch ( oder soll ich "Knallo" sagen ) mit "massive Störversuche " uns ?
> Was mich allerdings sehr wundert, dass der VDSF selber noch keine Stellungnahme geschrieben hat. Von den Bremern hier war mir das klar.


 

Wieso keine Stellungnahme vom VDSF? Der Fisch des Jahres steht doch drin. Klare Prioritätensetzung - und klare, adressatengerechte Kommunikation. #q

Aber sei sicher. Da kommt noch eine mehrseitige, schwer zu lesende Erklärung heraus. Das braucht halt etwas, die zu formulieren.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wieso keine Stellungnahme vom VDSF? Der Fisch des Jahres steht doch drin. Klare Prioritätensetzung - und klare, adressatengerechte Kommunikation. #q
> 
> Aber sei sicher. Da kommt noch eine mehrseitige, schwer zu lesende Erklärung heraus. Das braucht halt etwas, die zu formulieren.



Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht die Insolvenzmeldung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

NDS hat die Beiträge, Dokumente etc. rund um die Fusion in einem neuen Menüpunkt gebündelt:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht abwegig.
> Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp hat ja seine ganz persönliche Meinung zum AB und zu Thomas.
> 
> Wundert mich eh schon, dass er überhaupt eine Antwort erhalten hat.


 

Dann war das wohl eine "Presse-aber-nicht-Angelboard-Mitteilung".


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der näxte schreibt zum Thema:

Angelsportverband Hamburg:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html

(Die können wenigstens rechnen ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der näxte schreibt zum Thema:
> 
> Angelsportverband Hamburg:
> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html
> ...



Oder hier im Board abgekupfert.  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wir sind zu unwichtig, hier liest kein Wichtiger..............


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Klasse das alle schreiben. Der LFV Weser-Ems ( auch ein Niedersächsischer Verband )z.B. hat es noch nicht einmal für nötig befunden, eine Mitteilung über die VDSF/DAV Sitzung in Berlin zuveröffentlichen. Denn kommt über das Ergebnis wohl erst Recht nichts ....


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der näxte schreibt zum Thema:
> 
> Angelsportverband Hamburg:
> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html
> ...


 
Hamburg gilt ja gemeinhin als Gründungsverband des VDSF. Ich finde bemerkenswert den Aufruf, die jetzt drohende Spaltung des VDSF zu verhindern. Bemerkenswert deswegen, weil hier keine Schuldzuweisungen vorgenommen werden. Jetzt geht es darum, zu erkennen, wodurch die Spaltungsgefahr heraufbeschwört wurde, was also die Ursachen des Scheiterns gewesen sind.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Klasse das alle schreiben. Der LFV Weser-Ems ( auch ein Niedersächsischer Verband )z.B. hat es noch nicht einmal für nötig befunden, eine Mitteilung über die VDSF/DAV Sitzung in Berlin zuveröffentlichen. Denn kommt über das Ergebnis wohl erst Recht nichts ....


 
Es ist ja auch erst der erste Werktag nach dem Showdown. Eigentlich bin ich erstaunt, dass sich schon so viele aus der Deckung getraut haben und um schnelle Informationen der Öffentlichkeit bemüht sind. So manch einer hatte sich doch vor gar nicht langer Zeit die Finger verbrannt, wenn er etwas ohne Genehmigung aus Offenbach veröffentlichte. Und noch immer gibt es dieses Meinungsunterdrückungsklima gegenüber Menschen mit anderer Meinung im VDSF, wie in dem Bericht des niedersächsischen Präsidenten Klasing eindrucksvoll beschrieben wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Mir ist noch einmal durch den Kopf gegangen, dass den Nein-Stimmen vorgeworfen wurde, dass sie im Verbandsausschuss nicht ihre Positionen vorgebracht hätten. Das wird von Klasing auch nicht dementiert und scheint nach meinen Infos auch so gewesen zu sein. 
Zu "meiner" Zeit gab es heftige kontroverse Diskussionen im VA, das war fast "die Regel". Wenn nun die meisten Antragsgegner nicht mehr diskutieren, sondern einfach auf die Vorabveröffentlichung im Internet verweisen, so wirft das ein bezeichnendes Bild auf die aktuell herrschende Debatten_un_kultur: Die haben sich als "Minderheitler" einfach nicht getraut, weil sie mit heftigen Anfeindungen einer offenkundig nervösen, aufgeheizten "Mehrheitsstimmung" rechnen mussten. Das muss zuvor analysiert und eingedämmt werden und eine "Parteitagsregie" muss mit diesem Risiko umgehen. Offenbar ist das nicht geschehen. Und man fragt sich an dieser Stelle wieder: Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz?


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> mit anderer Meinung im VDSF, wie in dem Bericht des niedersächsischen Präsidenten Klasing eindrucksvoll beschrieben wird.


 
Leider, aber so ist das eben mit bestimmten Delegierten. Wie sagte einmal ein schlauer Mensch : Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste Staatsform die es gibt, aber es gibt keine bessere ....
Wie im Kindergarten, mehr sage ich zu den ganzen nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Leider aber so ist das eben mit bestimmten "Demokraten". Wie sagte einmal ein schlauer Mensch : Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste Staatsform, aber es gibt keine bessere ....
> Wie im Kindergarten, mehr sage ich zu den ganzen nicht.


 
Das war meines Wissens Helmut Schmidt, bekanntlich auch an Hamburger.

Das Wort vom Kindergarten zieht sich eigentlich die ganze Zeit durch. Für mich traurig zu sehen. Aber man kommt letztlich nicht drum herum: Der VDSF hat ein höchst peinliches Trauerspiel geboten. Das waren nicht die würdigen Repräsentanten, die dort agiert haben. Das war ein kollektiver Vernunftinfarkt. Angesichts der jetzt herrschenden Zentrifugalkräfte wäre der Bundesvorstand gefragt, jetzt schnell, sehr schnell ein Zeichen zu setzen. Am besten, in dem er die Verantwortung für das peinliche Trauerspiel übernimmt. Sonst setzt es sich fort, mit abnehmender Zahl der Darsteller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

*Und nochmal NEIN!!![/B]

Es war eben nicht nur der VDSF:
Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative, die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.

Zum Schaden aller!!!!​*


----------



## belle-hro (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

LAV Mecklenburg/Vorpommern


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir ist noch einmal durch den Kopf gegangen, dass den Nein-Stimmen vorgeworfen wurde, dass sie im Verbandsausschuss nicht ihre Positionen vorgebracht hätten. Das wird von Klasing auch nicht dementiert und scheint nach meinen Infos auch so gewesen zu sein.
> Zu "meiner" Zeit gab es heftige kontroverse Diskussionen im VA, das war fast "die Regel". Wenn nun die meisten Antragsgegner nicht mehr diskutieren, sondern einfach auf die Vorabveröffentlichung im Internet verweisen, so wirft das ein bezeichnendes Bild auf die aktuell herrschende Debatten_un_kultur: Die haben sich als "Minderheitler" einfach nicht getraut, weil sie mit heftigen Anfeindungen einer offenkundig nervösen, aufgeheizten "Mehrheitsstimmung" rechnen mussten. Das muss zuvor analysiert und eingedämmt werden und eine "Parteitagsregie" muss mit diesem Risiko umgehen. Offenbar ist das nicht geschehen. Und man fragt sich an dieser Stelle wieder: Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz?



Ich frage Dich, was gab es da noch zu Diskutieren?
Was hätte es geändert?
Wie lange hätte man diskutieren wollen bis alle Zweifel ausgeräumt wären?

Man ist zusammen gekommen um Abzustimmen.
Es waren Gäste geladen.

Warum jetzt diskutieren wenn man dies offensichlich nicht vorher getan  hat?

Ich kann die Verärgerung von Herrn Klasing absolut verstehen.

Für Diskussionen war vorher lange Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Super, belle-hro. 
Danke.
Wird gleich eingetragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich frage Dich, was gab es da noch zu Diskutieren?
> Was hätte es geändert?
> Wie lange hätte man diskutieren wollen bis alle Zweifel ausgeräumt wären?
> 
> ...



*EBEN!!*

Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

*Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte*.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative,* die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben*, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.
*
Zum Schaden aller!!!!*​


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal NEIN!!![/B]*
> 
> *Es war eben nicht nur der VDSF:*
> *Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..*
> ...


*

Ja, das stimmt.
Mir wird momentan immer nur vorgeworfen, dass ich bestimmte Gruppen nicht (genug) attackiere. (Auch mal eine neue Erfahrung). Das leigt daran, dass ich aus einem Blickwinkel schreibe, wo ich manches nicht so gut sehen kann. Rundumkeule kriege ich nicht hin. Aber es stimmt hier leider wirklich: Niemand hat sich mit Ruhm bekleckert. Und alle, wirklich alle, tragen den Schaden davon.*


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt.
> Mir wird momentan immer nur vorgeworfen, dass ich bestimmte Gruppen nicht (genug) attackiere. (Auch mal eine neue Erfahrung). Das leigt daran, dass ich aus einem Blickwinkel schreibe, wo ich manches nicht so gut sehen kann. Rundumkeule kriege ich nicht hin. Aber es stimmt hier leider wirklich: Niemand hat sich mit Ruhm bekleckert. Und alle, wirklich alle, tragen den Schaden davon.



Diesen Blickwinkel kannst Du doch ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Und verantworten müssen das beide Bundesverbände sowie die Verbände der Initiative, die trotz zig Warnungen, klarer Aussagen und Positionierungen ohne jede Not das mit diesem Zeitdruck durchgeprügelt haben.

Daher ist meine Forderung klar:
ALLE Präsidien (und eigentlich auch die Geschäftsführer) der beteiligten Verbände aus Bund und Initiatve müssen ihrer Verantwortung gerecht werden und zurücktreten.

*Denn sie alleine haben durch den selbst angefachten Zeitdruck das ganz alleine zu verantworten.*


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich frage Dich, was gab es da noch zu Diskutieren?
> Was hätte es geändert?
> Wie lange hätte man diskutieren wollen bis alle Zweifel ausgeräumt wären?
> 
> ...


 

Huhu, Sharpo! Nicht ich habe verlangt, zu diskutieren. Ich habe nur zitiert, dass man den Gegenstimmen es vorgeworfen hat, nicht getan zu haben. Auch die Diskussionsregie im Vorfeld und während der Veranstaltung erweckt den Verdacht, dass sie darauf angelegt war, das Ding an die Wand zu fahren. Das hat sie mit dem Schlingerkurs des VDSF-Präsidiums gemein.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diesen Blickwinkel kannst Du doch ändern.


 
Muss aber zwischendurch auch mal ein Bier trinken. Zumal ich im Vorfeld des 17.11. cleverer eingekauft habe als Thomas.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Huhu, Sharpo! Nicht ich habe verlangt, zu diskutieren. Ich habe nur zitiert, dass man den Gegenstimmen es vorgeworfen hat, nicht getan zu haben. Auch die Diskussionsregie im Vorfeld und während der Veranstaltung erweckt den Verdacht, dass sie darauf angelegt war, das Ding an die Wand zu fahren. Das hat sie mit dem Schlingerkurs des VDSF-Präsidiums gemein.



Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Du diese Nichtbereitschaft der Diskussion vor Ort vom LSFV Nds kritisierst.
Weil Du halt auch die Internetveröffentlichung angesprochen hast.

Sorry, für das Missverständnis.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



belle-hro schrieb:


> LAV Mecklenburg/Vorpommern




Danke.

Zitat daraus:
"*Wenn die Verschmelzung der Dachverbände dann auch bis zum  31.03.2013 nicht vollzogen werden kann, wird die Initiativgruppe „Pro  DAFV“ weiter sehr intensiv daran arbeiten, um in naher Zukunft doch noch  eine einheitliche Interessenvertretung der organisierten Angler in  Deutschland zu erreichen."

*Wie ich schon letztens im Nachbartrööt sagte, gibt es dann wohl einen dritten Verband.

Hoffentlich machen die Angler im MV dem Präsidium des LAV M/V klar, dass sich hier niemand(jedenfalls den ich kenne) mit dem bayrischen Abknüppel-Fischer-Verband zusammenschließen will !!!*

Das fehlte gerade noch, solche wirren Vorschriften hier dann womöglich auch einzuführen !!#q
*


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und verantworten müssen das beide Bundesverbände sowie die Verbände der Initiative, die trotz zig Warnungen, klarer Aussagen und Positionierungen ohne jede Not das mit diesem Zeitdruck durchgeprügelt haben.
> 
> Daher ist meine Forderung klar:
> ALLE Präsidien (und eigentlich auch die Geschäftsführer) der beteiligten Verbände aus Bund und Initiatve müssen ihrer Verantwortung gerecht werden und zurücktreten.
> ...


 
Die jetzt im VDSF herrschenden Zentrifugalkräfte könnten am wirksamsten eingedämmt werden, wenn vor allem das die Hauptverantwortung tragende VDSF-Präsidium sich sehr schnell zur eigenen Verantwortung bekennt und die Konsequenzen zieht. Der Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums war und ist verantwortungslos. Längst geht es nicht mehr nur darum, ob die Fusion verschoben wird oder endgültig abgesagt. Es geht auch nicht mehr darum, im Macht(positionen)kam gegenüber den Protagonisten der Initiative Pro DAFV die Oberhand zu behalten. Jetzt geht es um einen VDSF, der sich in offener Auflösung befindet. Der Präsident eines Verbandes ist die oberste integrierende Figur. Seine wichtigste Aufgabe ist die Herstellung des Zusammenhalts. Unabhängig davon, wer recht hat oder wer schuld. Jetzt ist zu fragen, ob mit diesem Präsidenten der Zusammenhalt des VDSF aufrecht erhalten werden kann oder ob nicht ein Rücktritt das geeignetste aller Mittel wäre, um den Zentrifugalkräften zu begegnen. Man mag sich im Recht wähnen und trotzdem aus Verantwortung zurücktreten.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Du diese Nichtbereitschaft der Diskussion vor Ort vom LSFV Nds kritisierst.
> Weil Du halt auch die Internetveröffentlichung angesprochen hast.
> 
> Sorry, für das Missverständnis.


 
Kein Problem, Sharpo.

Ich weiß, wie dreckig es da vielen gerade geht, da würde ich denen so etwas nicht vorhalten... Und sicher ist auch: Man verhandelt nicht auf der Hochzeit über die Mitgift. Die Diskussionen hätte man viel früher führen müssen. Aber den Mangel an Diskussion, Transparenz etc.pp. haben wir doch schon seit langem immer wieder massiv krisitisiert.


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

wenn sich der VdSF in Auflösung befindet, könnten die Landesverbände ja dem DAV beitreten.
War nur son Gedanke nach Brotfisch's Darlegungen.
Nix Neugründen notwendig, keine südländischen Abknüpplgebote etc.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn sich der VdSF in Auflösung befindet, könnten die Landesverbände ja dem DAV beitreten.
> War nur son Gedanke nach Brotfisch's Darlegungen.
> Nix Neugründen notwendig, keine südländischen Abknüpplgebote etc.
> Gruß A.



Ist keinen wirklich mit geholfen. Die Probleme lösen sich dadurch nicht in Luft auf.
Und will man wirklich die ehemaligen VDSF- Jünger beim DAV haben?
Die Verbände die für das Gemauschel verantwortlich sind?


----------



## belle-hro (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .
> Hoffentlich machen die Angler im MV dem Präsidium des LAV M/V klar, dass sich hier niemand(jedenfalls den ich kenne) mit dem bayrischen Abknüppel-Fischer-Verband zusammenschließen will !!!


Leider wird heute abend auf unserer erweiterten Kreisvorstandsitzung der Hansestadt Rostock niemand vom LAV dabei sein. Aber ich werde unseren Kreisvorsitzenden auffordern, dieses auf der nächsten Hauptausschußsitzung klar zu machen!

Ich lege mich nicht zum ersten mal mit unserem Präsi an |rolleyes

Ich hatte nämlich leider (aufgrund von Daniel) noch nicht die Gelegenheit unserem Präsi das da um die Ohren zu hauen |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die jetzt im VDSF herrschenden Zentrifugalkräfte könnten am wirksamsten eingedämmt werden, wenn vor allem das die Hauptverantwortung tragende VDSF-Präsidium sich sehr schnell zur eigenen Verantwortung bekennt und die Konsequenzen zieht. Der Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums war und ist verantwortungslos. Längst geht es nicht mehr nur darum, ob die Fusion verschoben wird oder endgültig abgesagt. Es geht auch nicht mehr darum, im Macht(positionen)kam gegenüber den Protagonisten der Initiative Pro DAFV die Oberhand zu behalten. Jetzt geht es um einen VDSF, der sich in offener Auflösung befindet. Der Präsident eines Verbandes ist die oberste integrierende Figur. Seine wichtigste Aufgabe ist die Herstellung des Zusammenhalts. Unabhängig davon, wer recht hat oder wer schuld. Jetzt ist zu fragen, ob mit diesem Präsidenten der Zusammenhalt des VDSF aufrecht erhalten werden kann oder ob nicht ein Rücktritt das geeignetste aller Mittel wäre, um den Zentrifugalkräften zu begegnen. Man mag sich im Recht wähnen und trotzdem aus Verantwortung zurücktreten.



Zum Thema Blickwinkel.

Ich denke, ein Rücktritt des VDSF-Präsidiums würde nichts bewirken. Ein neues Präsidium würde gewählt werden, von denjenigen, die die Hauptschuld am scheitern der Fusion mittragen. 
Ich sehe da keine Chance für ein Bundespräsidium, welches reformwillig und aufgeklärt handeln könnte. 

Zuerst muss in den Landesverbänden aufgeräumt werden. Dort müssen Hüte genommen und Sessel freigemacht werden. Dann erledigt sich die Frage nach dem richigen Bundespräsidium von selbst. 

Und erst dann kann man daran denken, ein Bundespräsidium mit den richtigen Leuten zu besetzen.
Es würde nichts nutzen, dort jetzt Hinz durch Kunz zu ersetzen.

Erst dann ist auch der Boden für eine echte Fusion vorbereitet.

Und das betrifft ganz klar *beide* Verbände.

Lasst die Bundespräsidien doch vor sich hin dümpeln. Möge die Basis da eingreifen, wo sie etwas bewirken kann. In und durch die Vereine.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Macht mal eure Radios an,da wurde heute mehrfach erwähnt das die Forelle fisch des Jahres geworden ist,und das der VDSF sich dafür einsetzt das dieser fisch wieder mehr angesiedelt werden muss,und jetzt kommts: Das der Angler doch eine wichtige aufgabe im Verband übernimmt,ich bin eben fast aus'n Auto gefallen vor Lachen,konnte mich aber noch gerade am Lenkrad halten.



#h


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zuerst muss in den Landesverbänden aufgeräumt werden. Dort müssen Hüte genommen und Sessel freigemacht werden. Dann erledigt sich die Frage nach dem richigen Bundespräsidium von selbst.


 
Die sind alle mit Patex an ihren Sesseln festgeklebt . Die in den meisten Vereinen auch. Ich werde nächstes Jahr 60 und tue mir das bestimmt nicht mehr an ,hab ich über 30 Jahre gemacht, das langt. Warum mach die jüngere Generation nicht mal was - da zählt aber nur die beste Rute und Rolle.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die sind alle mit Patex an ihren Sesseln festgeklebt . Die in den meisten Vereinen auch. Ich werde nächstes Jahr 60 und tue mir das bestimmt nicht mehr an ,hab ich über 30 Jahre gemacht, das langt. Warum mach die jüngere Generation nicht mal was - da zählt aber nur die beste Rute und Rolle.




Wie Du schon sagst, es liegt am Pattex bei vielen.


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



gründler schrieb:


> Macht mal eure Radios an,da wurde heute mehrfach erwähnt das die Forelle fisch des Jahres geworden ist,und das der VDSF sich dafür einsetzt das dieser fisch wieder mehr angesiedelt werden muss,und jetzt kommts: Das der Angler doch eine wichtige aufgabe im Verband übernimmt,ich bin eben fast aus'n Auto gefallen vor Lachen,konnte mich aber noch gerade am Lenkrad halten.
> 
> 
> 
> #h


 
Das ist doch auch das einzigste was auf ihrer Seite als aktuelles steht.
Übriegens ist deine Signatur klasse - ich zähle zu den 10 % - diesen Spinnern die über 2000 Euro für eine Rute ausgeben, wo man noch nicht einmal eine "Schimanki" ranmachen kann ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die sind alle mit Patex an ihren Sesseln festgeklebt . Die in den meisten Vereinen auch. Ich werde nächstes Jahr 60 und tue mir das bestimmt nicht mehr an ,hab ich über 30 Jahre gemacht, das langt. Warum mach die jüngere Generation nicht mal was - da zählt aber nur die beste Rute und Rolle.




Wenn Du keiner von den wenigen sein kannst/willst, die direkt mitarbeiten, dann sei einer der vielen, die Ihren Unmut laut kundtun.
Auch da wird jeder einzelne gebraucht. Auch und grade von den aktiven, die Veränderungen herbeiführen möchten.


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bremen hat berichtet - geil :
http://www.lfvbremen.de/1_Start/25_Aktuelles.html

über den Fang einer Rotwangenschildkröte oder den Sinn der Sportfischerprüfung wird ausführlicher berichtet. 
Ganz starker Auftritt Herr S....... , wie immer !
Aber stimmt ja, hier lesen ja auch "Stockangler" mit, denen geht das ja nichts an - dafür sind sie ja nicht zuständig diese zu informieren ....


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch das einzigste was auf ihrer Seite als aktuelles steht.
> Übriegens ist deine Signatur klasse - ich zähle zu den 10 % - diesen Spinnern die über 2000 Euro für eine Rute ausgeben, wo man noch nicht einmal eine "Schimanki" ranmachen kann ....


 

Meine Signatur hab ich vom User: J.breithard,der hat das so in einem post verbaut,und steht auch dazu das dieses so ist.Also bedank bei ihm,in seinem Verein zählt nämlich das Angeln und die Gemütlichkeit unter Anglern ^^


Ps: Ich werd es mal ergänzen. 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Herr Möhlenkamp, Geschäftsführer vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hat mir erlaubt, seine Gründe  zu veröffentlichen, warum wir das Statements des Verbandes nicht veröffentlichen dürfen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> selbstverständlich können Sie auf unsere Veröffentlichung aufmerksam machen und einen Link auf unsere Seite setzen. Einem Abdruck des Textes direkt im Anglerboard möchte ich jedoch nicht zustimmen.
> Ich verbinde damit auch das Ziel, das viele Nutzer unsere Homepage besuchen und sehen, dass der Verband gute und vielseitige Arbeit für Angler leistet und nicht aus solchen Funktionären besteht, die das Debakel vom Wochenende zu verantworten haben.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> dass der Verband gute und vielseitige Arbeit für Angler leistet und nicht aus solchen Funktionären besteht, die das Debakel vom Wochenende zu verantworten haben


Dann haben die wohl gegen die Fusion gestimmt??

Super!

Denn die, die trotz x-facher Warnung, vernichtender Probeabstimmung, klarer Aussagen des LSFV-NDS, Expertenwarnungen von Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiar *ohne Not *trotzdem diese Abstimmung mit Gewalt durchgezogen haben, *das sind ja genau die, welche verantwortlich für das Debakel sind.*

Damit wären dann also weitere 20 Contrastimmen bekannt - oder etwa doch nicht??
;-)))))


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann haben die wohl gegen die Fusion gestimmt.
> 
> Super!
> 
> ...



Frag ihn mal.

:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herr Möhlenkamp, Geschäftsführer vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hat mir erlaubt, seine Gründe  zu veröffentlichen, warum wir das Statements des Verbandes nicht veröffentlichen dürfen.



_Zitat:_
_
Ich verbinde damit auch das Ziel, das viele Nutzer unsere Homepage  besuchen und sehen, dass der Verband gute und vielseitige Arbeit für  Angler leistet und nicht aus solchen Funktionären besteht, die das  Debakel vom Wochenende zu verantworten haben.

Viele Grüße_ _

M. Möhlenkamp                      _ 




Das ist verständlich und richtig.

Wenn man jetzt die Seite am leben erhält und auch in Zukunft zur ausführlichen und regelnmäßigen Information der Angler nutzt, Prima.

Auch dass man gegen die Fusion gestimmt hat, finde ich Klasse.

Obwohl....ach lassen wir das nachrechnen.|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nachtrag:

Huch, die haben ja für die Fusion gestimmt.

Also was nun. 

Ist wohl doch eher ein schmücken mit fremden Federn. 

Oder ist die Seite ein selbstgebastelter Pranger ?


|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der LAV-Mecklenburg -Vorpommern untersagt das veröffentlichen seiner Stellungnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hier noch ein interessanter Zeitungfsartikel, der zeigt, wie fernab von Fakten und Realitäten sich mancher Funktionär bewegt:
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-eine-gescheiterte-Fusion-Angler-gegen.html

"Kleine Landesverbände wie Niedersachsen"....
Der LSFV-NDS ist der zweitgrößte Landesverband im VDSF...

"Dabei war der größte Landesverband Bayern mit mehr als 250 000 Mitgliedern dafür."
Bayern hat ca. 111.000 zahlende Mitglieder.......

"Der neue Verband hätte mehr als eine Million Mitglieder gehabt und damit natürlich auch eine enorme politische Schlagkraft"
Selbst die Dachverbände sprechen nur von knapp 800.000..


----------



## sonstwer (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Moin!

Der DAV LV Berlin verweist nur auf die Veröffentlichung auf der DAV Hauptseite.

Der LAV Brandenburg hält mittlerweile ganz oben auf der entsprechenden Seite ein pdf bereit mit ihrer Version der Fusionsnachrichten.

Direkt darunter ein pdf mit einem Interview mit Frau Dr. :

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/de/wichtige-Ãnderungen/


LG,
frank


----------



## belle-hro (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LAV-Mecklenburg -Vorpommern untersagt das veröffentlichen seiner Stellungnahme.



ich weiß auch warum |rolleyes

Dem M/V-Präsidium waren die finanziellen und rechtlichen Diskrepanzen der Verschmelzung bereits vorzeitig bekannt. Auf der Verbandsausschußsitzung vom 27.10.12 wurden die Kreis- und Regionalvorsitzenden informiert. Ungefährer Wortlaut von Brillowski (laut meinem KAV-Vorstand): _das können wir eh nicht ändern, eine Beitragserhöhung wird doch so oder so kommen. Wir ziehen das jetzt durch und stimmen für die Verschmelzung_|bigeyes
Auf dieser Sitzung wurde allerdings auch beschlossen, aus dem VDSF auszutreten, falls der Fusion nicht zugestimmt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



belle-hro schrieb:


> ich weiß auch warum |rolleyes
> 
> Dem M/V-Präsidium waren die finanziellen und rechtlichen Diskrepanzen der Verschmelzung bereits vorzeitig bekannt. Auf der Verbandsausschußsitzung vom 27.10.12 wurden die Kreis- und Regionalvorsitzenden informiert. Ungefährer Wortlaut von Brillowski (laut meinem KAV-Vorstand): _das können wir eh nicht ändern, eine Beitragserhöhung wird doch so oder so kommen. Wir ziehen das jetzt durch und stimmen für die Verschmelzung_|bigeyes
> Auf dieser Sitzung wurde allerdings auch beschlossen, aus dem VDSF auszutreten, falls der Fusion nicht zugestimmt wird.



Da schreib ich lieber jetzt gar nix zu.................


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite734.htm
> 
> http://www.lfv-swhz.de/images/stories/Fusion__VDSF_und__DAV__vorerst_gescheitert.pdf
> 
> ...



Super und DANKE für die Infos! 

Da ist ja mal richtig harter Stoff dabei!

Werde die anschreiben, ob ich das veröffentlichen darf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Berlin-Brandenburg muss man sich echtmal zu Gemüte führen!!!!
Ich hoffe, dass die das veröffentlichen erlauben:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



belle-hro schrieb:


> ich weiß auch warum |rolleyes
> 
> Dem M/V-Präsidium waren die finanziellen und rechtlichen Diskrepanzen der Verschmelzung bereits vorzeitig bekannt. Auf der Verbandsausschußsitzung vom 27.10.12 wurden die Kreis- und Regionalvorsitzenden informiert. Ungefährer Wortlaut von Brillowski (laut meinem KAV-Vorstand): _das können wir eh nicht ändern, eine Beitragserhöhung wird doch so oder so kommen. Wir ziehen das jetzt durch und stimmen für die Verschmelzung_|bigeyes
> Auf dieser Sitzung wurde allerdings auch beschlossen, aus dem VDSF auszutreten, falls der Fusion nicht zugestimmt wird.



Wenn dass jetzt keinen Stress gibt.
Grenzt ja schon an Unterstellung.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Das schreiben vom VDSF-Chef Berlin ist wohl mehr als ehrlich, schon die bloße Darstellung einiger Anekdoten aus dem Vorfeld lassen erahnen, welch Druck ausgeūbt wurde und wie Gegner der übereifrigen einen Umgang erfahren mussten, den man eigentlich aus anderen Zeiten kennt ( kannte)
Meine persönliche Hochachtung für diese offenen Worte und letztendlich die Offenbarung für die Verlogen ....., lieber nicht, sonst fährt man Einzelnen auch noch vor die Karre, jetzt ist mit allem zu rechnen.
Noch einmal, insbesondere für Alle, die Böses denken, ich denke keiner ist gegen eine Fusion, nur nicht in der , gottseidank, gescheiterten Version
Und ob 3 Monate reichen, sicher , um lästige Hirnträger abzusägen, aber nicht, um das was Jahrelang versaut wurde, zu ändern.
Tight Lines #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

*Präsident Braun erlaubt die Veröffentlichung der Meldung des bayrischen ausdrücklich nicht!*


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Das schreiben vom VDSF-Chef Berlin ist wohl mehr als ehrlich, schon die bloße Darstellung einiger Anekdoten aus dem Vorfeld lassen erahnen, welch Druck ausgeūbt wurde und wie Gegner der übereifrigen einen Umgang erfahren mussten, den man eigentlich aus anderen Zeiten kennt ( kannte)
> Meine persönliche Hochachtung für diese offenen Worte und letztendlich die Offenbarung für die Verlogen ....., lieber nicht, sonst fährt man Einzelnen auch noch vor die Karre, jetzt ist mit allem zu rechnen.
> Noch einmal, insbesondere für Alle, die Böses denken, ich denke keiner ist gegen eine Fusion, nur nicht in der , gottseidank, gescheiterten Version
> Und ob 3 Monate reichen, sicher , um lästige Hirnträger abzusägen, aber nicht, um das was Jahrelang versaut wurde, zu ändern.
> Tight Lines #h



Eine weitere Offenbarung. Top!

Aber warum nicht eher?


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Präsident Braun erlaubt die Veröffentlichung der Meldung des bayrischen ausdrücklich nicht!*



Soll er dran ersticken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Das schreiben vom VDSF-Chef Berlin ist wohl mehr als ehrlich, schon die bloße Darstellung einiger Anekdoten aus dem Vorfeld lassen erahnen, welch Druck ausgeūbt wurde und wie Gegner der übereifrigen einen Umgang erfahren mussten, den man eigentlich aus anderen Zeiten kennt ( kannte)
> Meine persönliche Hochachtung für diese offenen Worte und letztendlich die Offenbarung für die Verlogen ....., lieber nicht, sonst fährt man Einzelnen auch noch vor die Karre, jetzt ist mit allem zu rechnen.
> Noch einmal, insbesondere für Alle, die Böses denken, ich denke keiner ist gegen eine Fusion, nur nicht in der , gottseidank, gescheiterten Version
> Und ob 3 Monate reichen, sicher , um lästige Hirnträger abzusägen, aber nicht, um das was Jahrelang versaut wurde, zu ändern.
> Tight Lines #h


Berlin-Brandenburg muss man sich echtmal zu Gemüte führen!!!!
Ich hoffe, dass die das veröffentlichen erlauben:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861
*Tolles Statement, großes Kino, mein allergrößter persönlicher Respekt!!!*

Aber ich bleibe dabei:
Diejenigen, die das zu verantworten haben - Präsidien beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative - KÖNNEN nicht die weiteren Verhandlungen führen!! 

Sondern MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder zurückgetreten werden (Misstrauensvotum)

Wer schon bewiesen hat, dass ers weder kann noch will, der darf da nicht weitermachen dürfen zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen das Statement von Eckart Keller,  Präsident LV Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861



> *Verschmelzung des VDSF mit dem DAV zum neuen Verband DAFV am 17. November 2012 vorerst gescheitert*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Dabei bleibe ich persönlich aber trotzdem natürlich noch, auch wenn das Eckart Keller anders sieht:
Diejenigen, die das zu verantworten haben - Präsidien beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative - KÖNNEN nicht die weiteren Verhandlungen führen!! 

Sondern MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder zurückgetreten werden (Misstrauensvotum)

Wer schon bewiesen hat, dass ers weder kann noch will, der darf da nicht weitermachen dürfen zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..................


----------



## cherrythemar (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo Thomas,
habe hier auch noch eine "Stellungnahme" zum Thema gefunden: http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/bilder2/fusion.jpg
Ein bisschen marktschreierisch, aber so geht´s eben zu im Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen (VANT).
Nach dem Motto: "Haltet den Dieb" wird mal wieder vom eigenen Versagen abgelenkt. Seit 2 Jahren unternimmt die VANT-Spitze alles, um sich der Einheit der Angler in Thüringen zu entziehen: http://www.thueringen.de/th8/tmlfun/aktuell/presse/67730/index.aspx 
Zwei Thüringer Verbände haben ihre Kräfte gebündelt, kein Wort dazu auf der Internetseite des VANT oder gar, warum der VANT weiter seinen "eigenen Weg" gehen will.
Noch vor fast genau einem Jahr wurde Minister Reinholz um Unterstützung für ein Modell zur Konservierung der Spaltung der Verbände unter einem "DACH" gebeten und entsprechende Beschlüsse in einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung gefasst http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/ba081011.pdf.
Ich meine, es ist schon mehr als kühn, von "ewig Vorgestrigen" den Vorwurf an angeblich "ewig Gestrige" im VDSF in die Welt zu setzen. Die Mitglieder des VANT werden durch Desinformation oder Vorenthaltung von Informationen weiter manipuliert und verdummt, nur merken sie es leider nicht und trotten ihrem Leithammel weiter widerspruchslos hinterher.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> habe hier auch noch eine "Stellungnahme" zum Thema gefunden: http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/bilder2/fusion.jpg
> Ein bisschen marktschreierisch, aber so geht´s eben zu im Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen (VANT).
> Nach dem Motto: "Haltet den Dieb" wird mal wieder vom eigenen Versagen abgelenkt. Seit 2 Jahren unternimmt die VANT-Spitze alles, um sich der Einheit der Angler in Thüringen zu entziehen: http://www.thueringen.de/th8/tmlfun/aktuell/presse/67730/index.aspx
> ...



Ein Bild für ganz Doofe:

http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/bilder2/fusion.jpg

Kommuniziert man so unter Erwachsenen mit Erwachsenen?

Laufen da oben nur Idioten rum?


----------



## velvet (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

*Es ist die Krönung einer penetranten Ignoranz !!!*

Während die Landesverbände, das Internet oder die Presse Erklärungen oder Informationen aktuell zum Berliner Wochenende mit der angeblichsten wichtigsten Entscheidung für alle Angler in Deutschland liefern, ist der VDSF *unfähig* auch nur ein kurzes Statement auf seiner Internetseite zu veröffentlichen.

*Wann soll die Pressemitteilung zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung denn erscheinen?*

Vielleicht mit den Weihnachts- und Neujahrwünschen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



velvet schrieb:


> *Es ist die Krönung einer penetranten Ignoranz !!!*
> 
> Während die Landesverbände, das Internet oder die Presse Erklärungen oder Informationen aktuell zum Berliner Wochenende mit der angeblichsten wichtigsten Entscheidung für alle Angler in Deutschland liefern, ist der VDSF *unfähig* auch nur ein kurzes Statement auf seiner Internetseite zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Dabei haben die ja bezahlte Leute da im Bund, Geschäftsführer etc.. 

Auch da sieht man wieder, für was Geld der Angler ausgegeben wird im VDSF:
Nicht für die Information der Angler über aktuelle angelpolitische Erdbeben..

Sondern über den Fisch des Jahres..............

Das zeigt, wie Präsidium und Geschäftsführung im VDSF die Angler einschätzen - geschätzt werden sie ja eh nur als willige Zahler.............

Davonn ab werden ja vom VDSF-Bund die Landesverbände auch nicht anders "behandelt"...

Erst nachdem wir hier im Forum schon 10 Tage über das gemeinsame Protokoll der Bundesverbände diskutierten, erhielten offiziell die Landesverbände vom Bundesverband dieses ja nicht unwichtige Dokument zur Fusion........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819

Ich finde nicht, dass da Worte dilettantisch oder inkompetent zu hart gewählt wären.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Also ich finde es richtig gut, wie die Fusionstreiber jetzt reagieren.

Damit machen sie auch dem letzten Zweifler, der in dieser Fusion vielleicht noch irgendwo etwas Gutes gesehen hat klar, dass ein Zustandekommen eine Katastrophe gewesen wäre.

Das "Bildchen" der Thüringer finde ich dagegen richtig süß. Ich glaub, sowas gebe ich bei uns im Kindergarten auch mal in Auftrag.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

mal ne kurze Zwischenbemerkung:
Thomas und Andere: eine WWW-basierte Verneígung!
wenn ich mir so die genehmigten "Offenbarungen" anschaue-he -Das ist doch das, was Du wolltest!!!!
Glückwunsch!!#6#6 und ich sag mal : weiter so!
Gruß A.
Sorry für OT, mußte aber sein.


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Schaut mal wie das hier "hingedreht" wird ....
http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Guck ab Beitrag 66 hier im Thread, dann wundert Dich zu diesem Verband nix mehr ;-))

Gleicher Geschäftsfüher wie Westfalen und und Lippe..

Ob das aber da so stehen bleibt, bin ich mal gespannt.

Meines Vermutung nach dürfte einer der Vizepräsidenten, der mit seinem eigenen Verband meines Wissens gegen die Fusion gestimmt hat, diese Veröffentlichung nicht besonders schätzen..


----------



## cherrythemar (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

übrigens gibt´s inzwischen die Stellungnahme des VDSF-Präsidiums: http://www.vdsf.de/


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> übrigens gibt´s inzwischen die Stellungnahme des VDSF-Präsidiums: http://www.vdsf.de/


 
Mit vielen Worten nichts gesagt ....
Bin gespannt, ob die eine Veröffentlichung zustimmen ....


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> übrigens gibt´s inzwischen die Stellungnahme des VDSF-Präsidiums: http://www.vdsf.de/




:vik:

Geil.

|muahah:|clown:|clown:|clown:|clown:|clown:#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Bin gespannt, ob die eine Veröffentlichung zustimmen ....




Sofort angeschrieben - wir werden sehen...


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sofort angeschrieben - wir werden sehen...


Glaubst du denn guten Geistes, dass die antworten ? Ich nicht - das AB hat doch mit seiner Informationspolitik Schuld, dass das ganze in die Hose gegangen ist ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn guten Geistes, dass die antworten ? Ich nicht - *das AB hat doch mit seiner Informationspolitik Schuld, dass das ganze in die Hose gegangen ist* ....


Danke für das Lob..

Aber du weisst ja, dass das nicht stimmt, wir sind nicht wichtig, werden eh nicht gelesen etc..


:vik::vik::vik:


Davon ab:
Auch vom VDSF wurde statt eines Stopps dieser Idiotie und eines vernünftigen Neuanfangs ebenso wie vom DAV-Bund gleich wieder das gemeinsame Weitermauscheln bis zum Märztermin in ihren Hinterzimmern angekündigt..

Haben doch alle den Schuß echt noch nicht gehört - weder hie noch da..


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich habe vom VDSf noch NIE eine Antwort auf Emails bekommen.
Den Postweg per Brief habe ich noch nicht getestet.

:q

*Einfach nur noch lächerlich.*


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe vom VDSf noch NIE eine Antwort auf Emails bekommen.
> Den Postweg per Brief habe ich noch nicht getestet.
> 
> :q
> ...


 
Ich kenne da einen Landesfischereiverband und einen Großverein , da ist das nicht anders ....

Gibt aber doch noch eine Rettung für VDSF und DAV : Alle LFV`S die negativ gestimmt haben - bzw. sich geäußert haben, werden wegen verbandsschädigendes Verhaltens mit sofortiger Wirkung ausgeschlossen und der Drops ist gelutscht ...


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Knispel, selbst dann würden die noch irgendeinen Müll zustande kriegen, um den Zug wieder vor die Wand zu fahren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Würd ich keinen Cent dagegen setzen ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Dr. Michael Schramm, Geschäftsführer vom Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V., hat die Veröffentlichung des Textes verboten.


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dr. Michael Schramm, Geschäftsführer vom Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V., hat die Veröffentlichung des Textes verboten.


 
welchen Textes, die 3 Sätze vom VDSF ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite734.htm


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Es fällt auf der kraftlose Ton dieser Erklärung. Durchhalteparolen ("im März 2013 SICHER erreicht"), wie wir sie schon im November 2011 lesen mussten. Nichts über die zusätzlichen Probleme, die vor, während und nach dem 17.11.12 zu Tage getreten sind. Und natürlich: Weiter so!

Das Verfahren bestimmt in dieser kruden Gedankenwelt, wieviel Zeit es für innerverbandliche Demokratie gibt! Abstimmen lassen bis es passt. Es fehlen nur zwei Stimmen - ganze 55 haben dagegen gestimmt, offenbar ganze LV geschlossen. Respekt vor einem demokratischen Abstimmungsergebnis sieht anders aus. Hallooooo? Der Verband muss sich jetzt finden und reif werden für eine Zustimmung und das Präsidium mahnt verbittert zur Raison: "Der Zeitraum bis März 2013 ergibt sich aus der Wahrung der erforderlichen Fristen für einen Neubeginn." 

Mit Verlaub, Herr Präsident, das ist BULLSHIT!

Was waren die Fehler, die Ursachen? Fehlanzeige. "Probleme wurden im Weg, wie diese Einheit erreicht werden kann, gesehen." - Das ist einfach lächerlich! Jede einzelne LV-Stellungnahme sagt mehr aus. "Innerhalb des VDSF gab es jedoch EINIGE BEDENKEN". - Wie bitte? Schönwetterpropaganda in der schlimmsten Krise der Verbandsgeschichte?! Geht's noch? Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, was um euch herum passiert? Merkt ihr noch irgendetwas von dem?

Und fehlende Einsicht in das, was falsch gemacht wurde (das hilft nichts, es zwei Delegierten zuzuschieben), ist die beste Voraussetzung, erneut zu scheitern, wenn der Verband es zulässt. 

Und an jene, die jetzt ihr Heil in der Austrittsdrohung suchen: Es sind nicht diejenigen, die in der demokratischen Abstimmung zum Ausdruck gebracht haben, dass sie noch nicht überzeugt sind, die den VDSF in die Krise gebracht haben. Es sind jene, die in der aller Welt offenkundigen Zerreißprobe weitermachen, als wäre außer Fisch des Jahres nichts geschehen. Wer das weiter zulässt, trägt die Verantwortung für die Spaltung und den Verfall in die Bedeutungslosigkeit! 

Ihr seht es, Ihr wisst es! Handelt! Niemand außer Euch kann es tun!


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hinzufügen möchte ich, dass es ungewöhnlich ist, dass eine VDSF-PM vom "Präsidium" unterschrieben ist ohne Nennung von Namen ("V.i.S.d.P.")....

Ich erbitte namentliche Aufklärung darüber, mit welchen Präsidiumsmitgliedern dieser Text VOR seiner Veröffentlichung abgestimmt wurde - oder ob es sich um die Erklärung des Präsidenten handelt, die er im Alleingang abgegeben hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> übrigens gibt´s inzwischen die Stellungnahme des VDSF-Präsidiums: http://www.vdsf.de/



Stellungnahme ? Die hätte kürzer, aber nicht weniger inhaltsträchtig auch lauten können:

" *Verdammte Hacke !!!* "

Mehr ist dem jedenfalls nicht zu entnehmen.






Brotfisch schrieb:


> .......oder ob es sich um die Erklärung des Präsidenten handelt, die er im Alleingang abgegeben hat.



Stil und Inhalt, sowie der Satzbau lassen Schlüsse zu.|rolleyes


----------



## schuessel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> übrigens gibt´s inzwischen die Stellungnahme des VDSF-Präsidiums: http://www.vdsf.de/



Zitat vdsf.de:"um anschließend als Deutscher Angelfischerverband (DAVF) die mächtige  Vertretung der deutschen organisierten Angelfischerei zu bilden."

das ist alles worums denen geht. MACHT. Oder zumindest das Gefühl welche zu haben. Lauter Wichtigtuer und sonst nix.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stil und Inhalt, sowie der Satzbau lassen Schlüsse zu.|rolleyes


 
An Arroganz ist die Erklärung auch nicht zu überbieten! "Da hau ich mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch und dann läuft das schon..." 

Lieber Gott, schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel!

@Ralf: Danke, Mail ist raus...:q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Zitat: _"Das Präsidium des VDSF ist zusammen mit der Mehrheit der Landesverbände überzeugt, dass die Einheit der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft im März 2013 sicher erreicht wird."_

Ich kann mir nicht helfen - aber das klingt wie eine Drohung ...


----------



## Wegberger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,



> _"Das Präsidium des VDSF ist zusammen mit der Mehrheit der  Landesverbände überzeugt, ........."_



Stimmt doch .... eine Mehrheit von 50,1 bis 74,9 % reichend #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Zitat: _"Das Präsidium des VDSF ist zusammen mit der Mehrheit der Landesverbände überzeugt, dass die Einheit der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft im März 2013 sicher erreicht wird."_
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen - aber das klingt wie eine Drohung ...



Dieser Satz wie einige andere auch bei den ganzen Stellungnahmen klingt für mich auch etwas unseriös. 
Eine ordentliche Wahl kann man da wohl nicht mehr erwarten. Da werden meiner Meinung nach, jetzt im Untergrund alle Weichen für einen Erfolg bei der nächsten Wahl gestellt. Und wenn es wieder nicht klappt, wird eben wieder gewählt. Und das so lange bis nur noch Fürsprecher zur Wahl kommen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Weichen für einen Erfolg bei der nächsten Wahl gestellt



Ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, wie dieses Weichen stellen aussehen wird ... da werden wohl die verdächtigen Querulanten aufs Abstellgleis umgeleitet, bis wieder eine gewisse Linientreue erreicht ist.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, wie dieses Weichen stellen aussehen wird ... da werden wohl die verdächtigen Querulanten aufs Abstellgleis umgeleitet, bis wieder eine gewisse Linientreue erreicht ist.



Und wenn gut Reden nicht mehr hilft, werden die Arbeitgeber kontaktiert.

Alles schon gehabt.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

mal ernsthaft: wer ist denn dann Wahlberechtigt ( im März 2013)?
So einige LV haben doch gekündigt. Wie ist das mit z.B. mit  Bayern, die Kündigung lautete doch wenn bsi 31.12 2012 Fusion nicht, dann raus oder so ein Thüringer Verband.
Sind die dann überhaupt Stimmberechtigt?
Thüringer " Splittergruppe" naja ( wobei ja Wenige viel bewirken können), aber Bayern mit der Masse an Mitgliedern?
Ich denke, die haben sich mit Ihrer Frist März mal ein klassisches Eigentor geschossen- da nur noch die Gegner  im VdSF sind .
Gruß A.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn gut Reden nicht mehr hilft, werden die Arbeitgeber kontaktiert.
> 
> Alles schon gehabt.



Schön, dass es überall das selbe ist. Eigentlich bewundernswert, dass trotzdem noch wer bereit ist, sein Ehrenamt querab vom "Mainstream-Kurs" wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nachdem die Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers Vollborn vom LSFV-SH gelöscht wurde, steht jetzt eine neue Meldung online:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1030-verschmelzung-vorerst-gescheitert

Auch hier werden wir wieder um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen fragen..


----------



## heini mück (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Aber ich bleibe dabei:
Diejenigen, die das zu verantworten haben - Präsidien beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative - KÖNNEN nicht die weiteren Verhandlungen führen!! 

Sondern MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder zurückgetreten werden (Misstrauensvotum)

Wer schon bewiesen hat, dass ers weder kann noch will, der darf da nicht weitermachen dürfen zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..................[/QUOTE]


Vielleicht hast du recht.
Aber viel wichtiger und trauriger ist, das Du nicht
 den Arsch in der Hose hast es selber zu machen!
Ständig alles in Frage stellen und nicht selber an die Front
wollen.
Ich sage nur setze den Helm auf und mache es besser, aber das kannst du ja auch nicht, lieber immer mehr Leute aufhetzen anstatt selbst vesuchen etwas an der Basis zu ändern.

schönen gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Interview mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/...randenburg-des-deutschen-anglerverbandes-dav/

Da Frau Dr. eh nicht mit Anglern kommuniziert, sondern nur mit Funktionären, dazu noch Versprechen bricht, was Beantwortung von Fragen angeht, erspare ich mir und ihr die Nachfrage wegen der Veröffentlichung.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784


PS:
Hätte sie sich mal mit unseren Fragen befasst (ich sprech noch nicht mal von beantworten) wäre ihr Interview sicher auch kompetenter ausgefallen...........
;-))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der Vorteil bei demokratischen Wahlen ist halt einfach, dass man das Ergebnis so auslegen kann, wie man es gerade braucht - für den einen ist es die "überwältigende Mehrheit", für den anderen (für mich) sind es "einfach zu wenig".

Wenn ich den von H-K so oft gebrauchten Begriff "Chance" sinngemäß durch "Krise" ersetze, scheint mir das Interview überraschend ehrlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Oder so ;-)))


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Zumindest verlassen den VDSF ein paar Landesverbände. Das gefällt mir schon einmal!

Nun geht das Fusionsdesaster in die nächste Runde.

Und wer bleibt auf jedenfall auf der Strecke? Der deutsche Angler.

Meiner Meinung nach taugen die Verbände und die Leute die dort arbeiten alle nichts. Wie kann man Jahrelang nichts zustande bekommen und auf der Stelle treten, bzw. eher noch Rückschritte für die Angler machen. So eine Fusion ist nun kein intellektuelles Meisterstück oder irgendwie schwierig. Aber wenn man natürlich irgendwelche "Reste" die Verbandspolitik machen lässt, dann ist das kein Wunder dass die Leute nichts zustande bekommen.

Aber wir Angler wollen es ja nicht anders. Es gibt ja genug die solche Stümper weiterhin bezahlen und sich alles gefallen lassen.

Von mir bekommt jedenfalls kein Verband Geld!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



heini mück schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du recht.
> Aber viel wichtiger und trauriger ist, das Du nicht
> den Arsch in der Hose hast es selber zu machen!
> Ständig alles in Frage stellen und nicht selber an die Front
> ...



Willkommen in einem demokratischen Prozess - nicht jeder der motzt, muss auch Verantwortung übernehmen. Gerüchte besagen sogar, dass es die Aufgabe der Medien in einer Demokratie ist, an der Meinungsbildung mitzuwirken ...
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein interessanter Zeitungfsartikel, der zeigt, wie fernab von Fakten und Realitäten sich mancher Funktionär bewegt:
> http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-eine-gescheiterte-Fusion-Angler-gegen.html
> 
> "Kleine Landesverbände wie Niedersachsen"....
> ...



Immerhin hat  die Märkische Allgemeine einen Leserkommentar dazu veröffentlicht.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



snoekbars schrieb:


> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/12...st-gescheitert
> 
> Was bleibt dann noch übrig vom VDSF und wie soll es weitergehen wenn sich_ fast alle_ drücken ?
> 
> Gruß snoekbars


Das hätten sich die Bundesverbände und die Verbände der Initiative mal besser vorher überlegt, bevor sie das ohne Not mit diesem Zeitdruck durchprügeln wollten...

Den ersten Warnschuss gabs schon vor nem guten halben Jahr bei der ersten Probeaabstimmung im VDSF-Verbandsausschuss, wo es schon keine ausreichende Mehrheit für die Fusion in 2012 gab. 

Den zweiten, als Niedersachsen an die Öffentlichkeit ging und klarmachte, dass sie unter dieen Umständen eine so dilettantisch geplante Fusion nicht mitmachen.

Den dritten am 16.11., Freitag morgen, als die Probeabstimmung im VDSF-VA 44% Gegenstimmen erbrachte...

Das alles waren gute Gelegenheiten, ohne Gesichtsverlust und sich so lächerlich zu machen wie jetzt, diesen von Initiatve ohne Not durchgedrückten Zeitplan auszusetzen und das Ganze vioelleicht später, aber vernünftig gepplant und unter Mitnahme der Angler, durchzusetzen.

So sind die Initiative und beide Bundesverbände für das elende und widerwärtige Bild der Verbände in der Öffentlichkeit verantwortlich.

Weil sie bewiesen haben, dass sie entweder zu dumm sind, solche Warnschüsse zu erkennen - oder zu arrogant, um darauf zu reagieren.......

Daher ist das einzige, was jetzt das Ansehen von den Verbänden verbessern könnte, wenn neue Leute die Fusion ganz neu, von vorne, unter Mitnahme der Angler angehen..

Und alle Präsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer der Schuldigen, der Verbände der Initiative und beider Bundesverbände zurücktreten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Mitteilung_Fusion_VDSF_und DAV_20_11_2012.pdf

Wir  werden auch hier darum bittn, das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Das Votum des DAV war mit 100 % Zustimmung eindeutig.



Für mich einfach nicht zu verstehen, wieso der DAV sich sang- und klanglos dem VDSF programatisch unterordnen will - der VDSF versteht "anglerischen Naturschutz" doch so, dass einfach nicht (mehr so viel) geangelt werden soll... wenn ich Mitglied in einer derartigen Naturschutzorganisation werden will, geh ich zum BUND oder PETA...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Für mich einfach nicht zu verstehen, wieso der DAV sich sang- und klanglos dem VDSF programatisch unterordnen will - der VDSF versteht "anglerischen Naturschutz" doch so, dass einfach nicht (mehr so viel) geangelt werden soll... wenn ich Mitglied in einer derartigen Naturschutzorganisation werden will, geh ich zum BUND oder PETA...



Wollte er m.M. nach nicht.

Bei der Probeabstimmung des VDSF, die ja vor der des DAV war, hatten sich deutlich mehr Stimmen gegen eine Fusion ausgesprochen.
Danach war davon auszugehen, dass der VDSF den Beschluß zur Fusion *nicht* schafft.
Also konnten die Deligierten des DAV zu hundert Prozent für die Fusion stimmen, da diese ja sowieso nicht zu Stande kommen würde. 
Dadurch aber konnte man dem VDSF die alleinige Schuld am scheitern der Fusion zuschieben. 

Bei der endgültigen Abstimmung des VDSF war das Ergebnis dann zwar knapper als gedacht, hat aber gereicht um den DAV  als absolut fusionswillig, und den VDSF als Deppen dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ralle hoffen wirs....

Wobei ich es so verstehe, das wenn der VDFS bis zum März die 75% erreicht, kommt es zur Fusion, ohne das der DAV neu abstimmt.
Somit wäre der Gedanken von dir nicht ganz verständlich. Oder ich habs falsch verstanden....

Ich befürchte so oder so kommt es leider zu einer Übernahme äähmmm Fusion...weils an der basis vielen egal ist, und die "Oberen" sich nicht noch mehr lächerlich machen wollen...

claw


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Ralle hoffen wirs....
> 
> Wobei ich es so verstehe, das wenn der VDFS bis zum März die 75% erreicht, kommt es zur Fusion, ohne das der DAV neu abstimmt.
> Somit wäre der Gedanken von dir nicht ganz verständlich. Oder ich habs falsch verstanden....
> ...



nein, der DAV muss darüber abstimmen.
An dem besagten Tag war es nur eine Probeabstimmung des DAV NACH der VDSF Probeabstimmung.
Und wennman da Schwein war, um Mobbing und Diffamierung aus dem Wege zu gehen (also kein Arsch in der Hose) hat man auf Grund des Ergbnisses beim VDSF halt Pro- Fusion in der Probeabstimmung gestimmt.
Wie dann die tatsächliche Abstimmung ausgegagngen wäre ist fraglich.

Aber rein von der Psychologie her...


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

ahh gut .. es besteht also noch Hoffnung


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Für mich einfach nicht zu verstehen, wieso der DAV sich sang- und klanglos dem VDSF programatisch unterordnen will - der VDSF versteht "anglerischen Naturschutz" doch so, dass einfach nicht (mehr so viel) geangelt werden soll... wenn ich Mitglied in einer derartigen Naturschutzorganisation werden will, geh ich zum BUND oder PETA...


 
DAV bedeutet Neue Bundesländer. Schaue Dir die demografische Entwicklung und die Einkommen dort an und dann auf der anderen Seite die Ausgaben (alles wird teurer).

Ich glaube, der DAV steht finanziell vor schweren Zeiten (oder ist schon mittendrin). Das könnte vor allem für die Vorstände ein triftiger Grund sein, irgendwo unterzuschlüpfen, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Fischereiverband Saar:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/fusion-vdsf-mit-dem-dav-gescheitert/
Wir werden auch hier darum bittn, das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Aus der Meldung das DAV S-A Zitat:
_Es gilt weiter aufzuklären und Bedenken abzubauen._ 

Das bedeutet für mich, man ist sich keiner Schuld bewusst und hat keine Fehler gemacht , sondern nur versäumt die Bedenken der Kritiker wegzudiskutieren...Alles bleibt wie es ist, neue Abstimmung = Fusion. 

Das sagt ja schon die Überschrift (_Entscheidung vertagt_)- Einsicht gehört anscheinend nicht in die Verbände, denn die Entscheidung wird nur durch undemokratisches Verhalten vertagt! Eine Entscheidung ist ja bereits am 17.11 gefallen: *Nein zu dieser Fusion*. Kann denen das mal jemand klar machen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bisher angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der Meldungen gefragt und gar nicht geantwortet haben:

LSFV-SH
Südsachsen/Mulde
Anglerverband Chemnitz
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen
LAV Sachsen-Anhalt
Fischereiverband Saar


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Neu:
VANT Thüringen:
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/davvdsf2.pdf

Um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut nachgefragt..


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

SInd aber zwei Fehler drin, genau gesagt ein Fehler und ein fehlender Nebensatz.
Fehler 1 in der Überschrift: Da sollte stehen "Sieg über die ewig Gestrigen" und weiter unten beim Petrus-Zitat von Ortel, fehlt der Nebensatz: ", weil er sich vor Lachen beinahe ins Hemd gemacht hat."


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Dr. Spahn vom VDSF-Bund hat die Veröffentlichung des Wortlautes untersagt. 
Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich seine Begründung veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bisher angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der Meldungen gefragt und gar nicht geantwortet haben:

LSFV-SH
Anglerverband Chemnitz
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen
LAV Sachsen-Anhalt
Fischereiverband Saar
VANT Thüringen


----------



## Brotfisch (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dr. Spahn vom VDSF-Bund hat die Veröffentlichung des Wortlautes untersagt.
> Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich seine Begründung veröffentlichen darf.


 
Die frohe Botschaft verkündet der Papst, die schlechten Nachrichten das angestellte Personal. So ist das nun einmal im Vatikan... Dr. Spahn hat das mit Sicherheit nicht alleine entschieden, um es sehr vorsichtig zu formulieren.

Aber die Begründung kann doch jeder ahnen. AB mögen die nicht, wie alle Kritiker. Und man redet und arbeitet nicht mit jenen, die kritisch sind oder denen man nur eine andere Meinung unterstellt wie dem Berlin-Brandenburger VDSF-Chef.
Wettstreit der Argumente? Vergiss es! Hast Du nicht meine Meinung, dann trete ich so lange aus und in irgendwelche Bundesangelfischereiverbände ein, bis ich einen gefunden habe, der nur das macht, was ich will.

Merkt Ihr da mal in Euren Sitzungszimmern, was Ihr für ein Kinkerlitzchenbild in der Öffentlichkeit abgebt? Wollt Ihr ernsthaft weitermachen mit Internet-Zensur? Glaubt Ihr, die Massen junger Leute, die sich darum prügeln, in Eure Vereinsjugend zu stürmen, geben am Zaun des Vereinsheims ihre Smartphones ab?

Also mal ehrlich Herrschaften. Ich werde älter. Aber Ihr könntet langsam mal erwachsen werden!


----------



## Brotfisch (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der Meldungen gefragt und gar nicht geantwortet haben:
> 
> LSFV-SH
> Südsachsen/Mulde
> ...


 

Bitte mal auf Fairness! Bitte Angabe des Zeitpunkts der Anfrage. Also ich würde auch nicht meinen Zwiebelkuchen kalt werden lassen und in die Geschäftsstelle fahren, um Dir pronto prestissimo eine Antwort zu geben. Es gibt noch ein paar im VDSF, die nicht rund um die Uhr PC-Bräune tanken.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neu:
> VANT Thüringen:
> http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/davvdsf2.pdf
> 
> Um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut nachgefragt..


 

Immer Draufhauen! Das schafft Einheit! Einheit im Schmerz! 
Hallo??????


*Vertrauen+Respekt+Augenhöhe= Einigkeit*

Muss jetzt eigentlich jedes Fenster, das noch nicht zu Bruch gegangen ist, mit aller Kraft eingeschlagen werden?!

Wo sind die, die jetzt für die Integration eintreten? Gibt es da welche? Meldet Euch!!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hatte gerade einen verspäteten Tagtraum:

Da meldete sich ein maßgeblicher LV-Präsident im AB zu Wort und verkündete: "Leute, es tut mir leid, wir haben da eine schwere Aufgabe gehabt, die wir unterschätzt haben und bei der wir alle dicke Fehler gemacht haben. Dazu stehe ich. Aber jetzt haben wir daraus gelernt und jetzt wollen wir es richtig machen. Gemeinsam mit Euch! Jetzt machen wir es richtg und dann gehen wir gemeinsam den richtigen Weg und dann schaffen wir es!"

Aber dann war das Abendessen fertig und ich wusste, es war nur ein Traum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bitte mal auf Fairness! Bitte Angabe des Zeitpunkts der Anfrage. Also ich würde auch nicht meinen Zwiebelkuchen kalt werden lassen und in die Geschäftsstelle fahren, um Dir pronto prestissimo eine Antwort zu geben. Es gibt noch ein paar im VDSF, die nicht rund um die Uhr PC-Bräune tanken.


Deeswegen wird jeder sofort aus der Liste gelöscht, der geantwortet hat, wie aktuell auch der VDFS-Bund..


Das stellt keinerlei Vorwurf dar, ondern lediglich den aktuellen Stand..


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hatte gerade einen verspäteten Tagtraum:
> 
> Da meldete sich ein maßgeblicher LV-Präsident im AB zu Wort und verkündete: "Leute, es tut mir leid, wir haben da eine schwere Aufgabe gehabt, die wir unterschätzt haben und bei der wir alle dicke Fehler gemacht haben. Dazu stehe ich. Aber jetzt haben wir daraus gelernt und jetzt wollen wir es richtig machen. Gemeinsam mit Euch! Jetzt machen wir es richtg und dann gehen wir gemeinsam den richtigen Weg und dann schaffen wir es!"
> 
> Aber dann war das Abendessen fertig und ich wusste, es war nur ein Traum.



Kaum zu glauben, dass du mal Funktionär warst 

Ein Eisvogel unter Krähen sozusagen #6


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> DAV bedeutet Neue Bundesländer. Schaue Dir die demografische Entwicklung und die Einkommen dort an und dann auf der anderen Seite die Ausgaben (alles wird teurer).
> 
> Ich glaube, der DAV steht finanziell vor schweren Zeiten (oder ist schon mittendrin). Das könnte vor allem für die Vorstände ein triftiger Grund sein, irgendwo unterzuschlüpfen, bevor es zu spät ist.



Ich denke mal es ist andersrum, der VDSF hat mehr Geldnot als man denkt. Denn im Osten ist noch einigkeit wenn es um gewisse dinge geht. was im westen meist nur mit Geld geregelt wird. Es mag war sein das bedingt durch die hohe Arbeitslosenzahlen auch das Geld nicht so locker ist. Wir versuchen bei uns im Verein die Preise niedrig zu halten so das ein Vollzahler 25 € für Jahr bezahlt. Und für die Nutzung der Gewässer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bezahlen wir 3,75€ im Monat. Dieses ist aber nur möglich weil viele an einem Strang ziehen. Und nicht jeder sein Ding macht und irgendwo sitzt ein Wasserkopf und will auch noch ein großen Kuchen abhaben.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist andersrum, der VDSF hat mehr Geldnot als man denkt. Denn im Osten ist noch einigkeit wenn es um gewisse dinge geht. was im westen meist nur mit Geld geregelt wird. Es mag war sein das bedingt durch die hohe Arbeitslosenzahlen auch das Geld nicht so locker ist. Wir versuchen bei uns im Verein die Preise niedrig zu halten so das ein Vollzahler 25 € für Jahr bezahlt. Und für die Nutzung der Gewässer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bezahlen wir 3,75€ im Monat. Dieses ist aber nur möglich weil viele an einem Strang ziehen. Und nicht jeder sein Ding macht und irgendwo sitzt ein Wasserkopf und will auch noch ein großen Kuchen abhaben.




Einigkeit u. Zusammenhalt im Osten? Ahja, Träum weiter.


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

achja ich denke mal das ich zum träumen zu alt bin, aber wenn ich hier das ganze so lese weis ich wo die Schmarotzer sitzen.#h


----------



## Wegberger (21. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

oh Mann,

laßt euch doch nicht vor so einen billigen Karren spannen !


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> achja ich denke mal das ich zum träumen zu alt bin, aber wenn ich hier das ganze so lese weis ich wo die Schmarotzer sitzen.#h



Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, dass man nun beleidigend wird.
Im Osten herrscht genauso wenig Einigkeit wie überall. 
(Und auf die Vergangenheit bezogen: Nachbar spioniert Nachbar aus. Wie gross war euer Vertrauen.Wo wurden kritische Stimmen zum Regime laut? Im Keller und nicht auf der Strasse neben einem VoPo. Du machst Dir selber was vor.)
DAV Verbände mobben ebenso kleine Landesverbände die nicht Linientreu sind.

Kollege mach deine Augen auf und lies die Beiträge / Links von DAV landesverbänden.
Einer hat es ja ganz deutlich beschrieben. Dies zum Zusammenhalt und der Einigkeit.

Desweiteren schau Dir bitte die Bilanzen von beiden Verbänden an, Du wirst erkennen wer mehr in den Miesen steckt.

Guten Tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

So, klare Ansage:
Keine weiteren gegenseitigen persönlichen Anmachen hier..


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, klare Ansage:
> Keine weiteren gegenseitigen persönlichen Anmachen hier..



Ja, sorry. Aber mit geht dieses Ost vs West Gequatsche, besonders wenn es noch falsch ist ziemlich auf die Eier.  #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bonmot am Rande:
Beide Bundesverbandspräsidenten kommen nicht aus dem Westen...

Und damit endgültig gut mit dem Thema..

Wenn sich Verbände und Funktionäre mit solchen alten Geschichten blamieren und lächerlich machen, ist das eine Sache (darin haben die alle ja Übung) - Wir Angler sollten uns nicht auf das Niveau von den Verbänden und Funktionären im Umgang miteinander runterziehen lassen.

Danke....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Davon ab kriege ich grade wieder jede Menge an Infos rein, telefonisch wie per Mail oder Post, was ich erstmal alles vesuchen will zu ordnen, einzuordnen und soweit möglich zu verifizieren..

Aber ich kann euch jetzt schon versprechen, dass auch die nächsten Tage und Wochen interessant bleiben werden, da immer mehr Infos und  Stellungnahmen kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nun kommt der Rheinische Fischereiverband dazu:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Kurz, prägnant, deutlich.
Gefällt mir..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun kommt der Rheinische Fischereiverband dazu:
> http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6



Habe natürlich wegen Veröffentlichung bei uns nachgefragt....


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wow!

Soviel Offenheit hätte ich "meinem" LV echt nicht zugetraut !
Und die Tatsache, das man zukünftig offen und zeitnah die Basis informieren will, ist doch auch ein Indiz dafür, das sich erstens das leise Rumoren innerhalb des VDSF langsam zum Orkan entwickelt und zweitens einige LV`s sich anscheinend wieder daran erinnern, für wen sie da sind und wer sie bezahlt.
Weiter so !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

naja, hoffentlich bleibt das kein Sturm im Wasserglas,
der DAV mit seinen LV könnte da gern auch noch etwas dazu lernen, was Info's betrifft
Sorry für OT
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> und zweitens einige LV`s sich anscheinend wieder daran erinnern


Bis jetzt sinds mit NDS und dem Rheinischen gerade mal 2 Verbände..

Und ob das ein wirklicher Kulturwandel ist - was ich hoffe - oder nur taktische Spielchen (was ich befürchte), das werden wir sehen in den näxten Wochen....

Sollte es der Anfang des Kulturwandels sein, werd ich die in den Himmel loben und unterstützen , wo und wie ich kann..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Sie haben was angekündigt und werden sich daran messen lassen müssen........
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und ein LV , der diesen Weg einschlägt, hat bei mir erstmal einen kleinen Symphatiebonus, aber auch nur, wenn wirklich Taten folgen !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Soviel Offenheit hätte ich "meinem" LV echt nicht zugetraut !



Ja, man muss schon damit zufrieden sein, wenn ein Verband auf seiner *Homepage* erklärt, seine Mitglieder demnächst durch ein *gedrucktes Heftchen* informieren zu wollen.

Immerhin ein Anfang.





Ob´s denen noch jemand steckt.|kopfkrat
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Die wissen das, soweit ich informiert bin , schon.
Deren Seite ist ja ganz neu aufgestellt, die Verbandszeitschrift soll meines Wissens immer auch online getellt werden - wir werden sehen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Und gefunden:
Ist immer unter Nachrichten zu finden..............
RhFV-Info heisst das..
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1075&cHash=b484f5fb48a32130fa514d7ae5f6b2a4


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Auch interessant, wenngleich nur noch am Rande mit dem VDSF/DAFV oder DAV verquickt:
Die designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan plädiert für Freisetzung gentechnisch veränderter Pflanzen in die Natur:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/...-kasan-kein-verbot-von-freisetzungsversuchen/

Ob sie wohl analog dieser Meldung auch gentechnisch veränderte Fische freisetzen wollen würde???

Siehe auch:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/gruene-gentechnik/


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der VDSF-Bund hat ja auf unsere Nachfrage die Erlaubnis verweigert, seine Stellungnahme im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Auf die Nachfrage, ob ich die Begründung veröffentlichen darf, kam keine Antwort mehr.

Daher hier sinngemäß und nicht im Wortlaut die Begründung:

Danach war also das Anglerboard Thema am 17.11. beim VDSF - so wichtig sind wir ;-))))))..

Es wäre mit mit "überwältigender Mehrheit" zum Ausdruck gekommen, dass "fast alle Landesverbände" die Zusammenarbeit mit uns ablehnen würden. 



Ich bin dennoch auch weiterhin guter Hoffnung, unsere guten Kontakte und Gespräche in vielen VDSF-LV auch weiterhin wie bisher pflegen zu können und damit zu einer zeitnahen Information der Angler weiterhin beizutragen ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch interessant, wenngleich nur noch am Rande mit dem VDSF/DAFV oder DAV verquickt:
> Die designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan plädiert für Freisetzung gentechnisch veränderter Pflanzen in die Natur:
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/...-kasan-kein-verbot-von-freisetzungsversuchen/
> 
> ...



Zur Gen- Technik kann man nun stehen wie man will.
Ich bin auch kein Freund dieser Technik aber ich denke auch, in Zukunft werden wir um dieses Thema nicht drumrum kommen.
Es sind einfach zu viele Mäuler zu stopfen und die Naturkatastrophen werden sicherlich nicht weniger. Ob die Menschheit damit vorm Verhungern gerettet wird oder ob diese für Spekulationszwecken genutzt wird, steht auf einen anderen Blatt.

Das Thema ist aber OT und deswegen...

ich würde aber auch ihren Einsatz gegen Wasserkraftwerke erwähnen. denn dies ist wirklich eine Sache die uns "Bedroht".
Deutschland hat über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke. Jeder Weg durch die Flüsse zum Meer ist den Fischen versperrt.
Flüsse werden trocken gelegt und Fische verrecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der VDSF-Bund hat ja auf unsere Nachfrage die Erlaubnis verweigert, seine Stellungnahme im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Auf die Nachfrage, ob ich die Begründung veröffentlichen darf, kam keine Antwort mehr.
> 
> ...


Für die Veröffentlichung des Links braucht man ja keine Erlaubnis, hier also der Link zum Erguss des VDSF-Bund:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav20112012.html


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Guten Tag,
gestern bin ich mit Horst Körber vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe auf einer Versammlung zusammengetroffen.
Er bedauert au verständlichen Gründen das es nicht zu einer Fusion gekommen ist.
Wenn die Fusion nicht bis ende März vereinbart wird, werden verschiedene Landesverbände aus dem VDSF definitiv austreten: Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein
ebenso wird es DAV gehen hier werden wohl Brandenburg, Sachsen und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch Mek Pom aus dem Verband austreten. 
Das wird erhebliche finanzielle Probleme für beide Verbände mit sich bringen.
Vermutlich wird dann ein neuer Verband gegründet.
Dann sind es plötzlich 3 Interessenverbände die uns Angler vor der Politik und gegen unsere Freunde vom Naturschutz vertreten sollen. 
Haben wir eigentlich keine anderen Probleme, als uns in Machtspielchen aufzureiben.    
Die gute Nachricht war das nun VDSF Vorsitzender Peter Mohnert die Fusion doch will und nun alles dafür tun möchte das es im März klappt.


----------



## degl (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich keine anderen Probleme, als uns in Machtspielchen aufzureiben.



Wenn du die "Fusionsgespräche" und die vergangene Zeit überdenkst...............dann gibt es keinen anderen Grund oder besser Problem

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Dieser Körber hats dann wohl auch nicht begriffen:
*Es wird so keinen einheitlichen Verband geben!!*

Da NDS und der Rheinische das nicht mitmachen werden, selbst wenn die eine demokratische Entscheidung nachträglich nochmal ummodeln würden und ihre so schlecht geplante Fusion durchdrücken!

Dass eine demokratisch getroffene, klare Entscheidung nachträglich nochmal umgemauschelt werden soll, trifft übrigens auch in der Politik nicht gerade auf Begeisterung..

*Nicht die von Dir sogenannten "Freunde vom Naturschutz" sind das Problem der Angler, sondern die Dilettanten beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative!! Und die, die meine nden gleichen Dreck nochmal abstimmen zu müssen!!!!*

Die das durchgezogen haben, obwohl es nicht einmal im Verbandsausschuss des VDSF im Vorfeld irgendwann mal eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für diese Art der Fusion gab!!

Obwohl es klare Warnungen gab von Niedersachsen, dass die das so nie mitmachen würden.

Obwohl am 16. nochmal im Verbandsausschuss klar wurde, dass für diese Art der Fusion keine Mehrheit zustande kommt.

Und alles auch trotz der Warnungen der Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin...

Wer jetzt so bescheuert ist, nochmal das Gleiche mit den gleichen Vorlagen/Dokumenten zu versuchen, wieder nicht die Angler einzubeziehen, wieder weder im Vorfeld zu informieren, diskutieren oder mitzunehmen, wieder nicht auf die Warnungen zu hören der vernünftigen Landesverbände - *der hat den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört..*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

PS:
Man kann ja in NRW als Verein auch zu vernünftigeren Verbänden wechseln, die sich nicht so einlullen lassen sondern noch klarer denken können:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ja Thomas wer nicht deiner Meinung ist, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.
Nur mal so zur Information, es hat an 2 Stimmen gefehlt für die 2/3 Mehrheit. 
Das bedeutet prozentual das ~ 74 % der Stimmberechtigten dafür gestimmt haben (rund 220 Stimmberechtigte/100 =2,2 Stimmberechtigte sind 1 %)
Der DAV hat bei der Probeabstimmung 100 % erreicht.
Wenn es alles Dilettanten sind dann wird es Zeit das die Fusion kommt für den Vorsitz des dann neuen Verbandes war weder der Vorsitzende des VDSF noch der des DAV vorgesehen. 

Übrigens fettschreiben ist wie Schreien.

Entspannten Tag noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Übrigens:
Über 25% sind klar und eindeutig GEGEN diese Art der Fusion!!

So kriegt man eben nie einen einheitlichen Verband hin, egal wie die das hinmauscheln versuchen..


----------



## gründler (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Moin

Keiner von uns weiß wie das ergebniss ausgesehen hätte,wenn der DAV seine richtige Wahl durchgeführt hätte.

Wir haben hier die tage (sogar kurz nach dem scheitern) schon gelesen das dieses auch ein Schachzug gewesen sein könnte,und gestern im Brief des unsichtbaren Schreibers wird auch sowas fallen gelassen (egal ob es stimmt oder nicht).

Wir können nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn der DAV richtig abgestimmt hätte,die Probeabstimmung sagt da nix aus.


|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich seh das schon kommen, das wir bald 3 Verbände haben. Aber dann wird die Einigkeit der Angler, was ja das allerhöchste Ziel der Funktionäre ist, sicherlich schnell und problemlos erreicht werden.

---

@ Thomas, die VDSF "Meldung" ist ja auch so ein Informationsloses Geschreibsel. Lachen musste ich bei folgenden Wortlaut, "die mächtige Vertretung der deutschen organisierten Angelfischerei zu bilden".

Die Leute halten sich also für mächtig? Aber wer so mächtig ist und eine Vereinsfusion innerhalb von mehreren Jahren nicht auf die Bühne bekommt, der wird sicherlich mal ein politisches Schwergewicht werden und mitreden können.

Der Zusatz "organisiert" ist auch ein Problem. Die Leute betreffen mit ihren Entscheidungen aber auch nicht organisierte. Ich halte das für ein Problem!

Wie kann man in Entscheidungen einbetroffen werden, die alle Angler angehen und dann schreiben, das man nur für die organisierten da ist.
Was ja mehrere Funktionäre immer wieder durchblicken lassen. Was eben bestätigt, das es denen nur im Macht und Geld geht und nicht den Angelsport.

Hier gibt es für mich nur zwei Lösungen. Entweder die Verbände sind für alle Angler da, oder aber die Verbände verlieren ihr Mitspracherecht bei Gesetzen und den Dingen, die allg. unseren Angelsport betreffen. Bei dem zweiten Punkt wäre die logische Konsequenz, dass die Angelverbände auch offiziell wertlos werden und zu reinen Gewässerbewirtschaftern verkommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn die Fusion nicht bis ende März vereinbart wird, werden verschiedene Landesverbände aus dem VDSF definitiv austreten: Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein
> ebenso wird es DAV gehen hier werden wohl Brandenburg, Sachsen und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch Mek Pom aus dem Verband austreten.
> Das wird erhebliche finanzielle Probleme für beide Verbände mit sich bringen.
> Vermutlich wird dann ein neuer Verband gegründet.


 
Boah, hat das Dir wirklich jemand erzählt oder sind das nur Deine Gedanken???

S-H hält am 21.12.2012 eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung ab- danach entscheidet sich die Zukunft des LSFV SH. Also Fehler 1 in Deinem Posting...

Die finanziellen Probleme für beide Verbände sind schon da...= Fehler 2 in Deinem Posting

Ein neuer (3.) Verband? 

Ah, weglaufen vor der Wahrheit...Daran sieht man wie ernst es allen mit dem einheitlichem Verband ist! 

Anstatt uns Angler eindlich mit einzubeziehen und endlich die Warnungen und Probleme zu erkennen und Lösungen im Interesse von uns Anglern zu schaffen und eine sinnvolle Fusion im Sinne der deutschen Anglerschaft zu planen und umzusetzen wird weiter gedroht. 

Und Du unterstützt das noch und nimmst diese Funktionäre weiterhin öffentlich in Schutz? Fehler 3 in Deinem Posting.

PS. Ich habe nicht geschrien (keine fette Schrift...) #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Bei dem zweiten Punkt wäre die logische Konsequenz, dass die Angelverbände auch offiziell wertlos werden und zu reinen Gewässerbewirtschaftern verkommen.


Weder VDSF noch DAV sind Angelverbände, das sind beides heute schon nur Verbände der Bewirtschafter, die aber eben (leider) von den Anglern bezahlt werden..

Für Angler sind die ja in ihrem z. B. bei dem Fusionsgewürge eindeutig bewiesenen Nichtkönnen nicht nur heute schon wertlos, sondern leider gefährlich.

Da sie ja lern- wie beratungsresistent sind und zumindest von Seiten des VDSF das Ganze nochmals durchziehen wollen..

Wie viel Schläge die noch vor den Kopp brauchen, bis die kapieren dass das so nicht geht, da bin ich echt gespannt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht war das nun VDSF Vorsitzender Peter Mohnert die Fusion doch will und nun alles dafür tun möchte das es im März klappt.


 
Ich suche die gute Nachricht...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder VDSF noch DAV sind Angelverbände, das sind beides heute schon nur Verbände der Bewirtschafter, die aber eben (leider) von den Anglern bezahlt werden..
> 
> Für Angler sind die ja in ihrem z. B. bei dem Fusionsgewürge eindeutig bewiesenen Nichtkönnen nicht nur heute schon wertlos, sondern leider gefährlich.
> 
> ...



Sie werden es so lange durchziehen, bis sie ihre "Machtstellung" und ihre "Pfründe" gesichert haben. Ich habe den Verdacht das es denen egal ist.

Denn für die Funktionäre gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

Entweder sie machen eine Fusion mit neuen Köpfen und der Politik, die auf die Angler aller Bereiche ausgerichtet ist.
Die aktuellen Funktionäre verlieren dabei ihre Posten und Macht usw.

Oder aber sie versuchen die Fusion auf Krampf. Ignorieren die Interessen und Sorgen der Angler und haben nur weiter ihre Interessen im Sinn. Hier gibt es wieder zwei folgende Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie scheitern und schadem dem Angelsport, oder aber sie Gewinnen und sicheren ihre Macht, schaden aber ebenfalls dem Angelsport.

Aus Sicht der aktuellen Funktionäre ist leider die Strategie "Augen zu und durch" die bessere Wahl. Das wir Angler und der Angelsport natürlich den kürzeren zieht ist klar.


----------



## heini mück (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Was wollt Ihr eigentlich?
Gegen alles wird stimmung gemacht.
Nichts ist richtig.
Selber wollt Ihr auch nicht an der Basis helfen bzw. einen Posten übernehmen.
Es ist nicht einfach alle unter einen Hut zu  bekommen (garnicht möglich) und der eine oder andere wird leider abstriche machen müssen das ist leider so :-(.
Aber bitte nennt doch mal Punkte die wirklich wichtig sind.
Die Finanzielen braucht Ihr garnicht zu erwähnen die sind jetzt da und wären bei einer Fusion auch da die gilt es sowohl als auch anzupacken.
Also jetz raus mit der Sprache Wollt Ihr eine Fusion JA odser Nein?
Ich denke Ihr wollt sie nicht oder was ist euer Problem?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich sehe ja das eine normale emotionslose Diskussion nicht möglich ist.
Jeder der eine andere Meinung vertritt oder eben andere Informationen hat wird als abgekanzelt und die Aussagen als Schwachsinn bezeichnet.
Nur eins noch zu "mächtigen Verband", hier geht es darum z.B. gegen Stilblüten eEG anzukämpfen - Stichwort Kleinstwasserkraftwerke - hierfür braucht es einen mächtigen Verband und nicht 2 oder demnächst 3 Verbände, die im Prinzip das selbe wollen aber es nicht packen eine starke Interessenvertretung zu bilden.
So das soll es mit meinen Beiträgen gewesen sein ich lese nur noch mit.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ein einheitlicher Verband ist ja schon gut und richtig und würde hier auch von vielen begrüsst werden.

Nur. Es geht den Funktionären eben NICHT um die Interessen der Angler und des Angelsports, sondern nur um sich selbst. 

Kürzer kann man das Problem wohl nicht beschreiben, trifft den Kern aber.

Und noch ein User, der in den Lesemodus geht. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Also jetz raus mit der Sprache Wollt Ihr eine Fusion JA odser Nein?



*Ich persönlich will einen einheitlichen, starken Verband FÜR Angler!!!*


Also keine Fusion der Dilettanten und derjenigen, die bewiesen haben, dass sies weder wollen noch können...

Und die eh nur für die Bewirtschafter da sind und nicht für die Angler (siehe Aussage Pressesprecher SH: Wenn Präsidium und Verbandsauschuss einig sind, muss man die Vereine nicht fragen (geschweige denn die Angler, Anmerkung von mir))..


Dazu _könnte_ man die Strukturen von VDSF oder DAV nutzen...

...wenn diejenigen Akteure, die das alles verbockt haben (also Präsidien und Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative) zurücktreten oder zurückgetreten werden, um neuen Leuten neue Wege, Ansätze und Lösungen zu ermöglichen..

Ist das nicht möglich, macht auch eine Fusion dieser Altverbände keinerlei Sinn..

Da das dann nur ein zementieren des ewiggestrigen "weiter so" ist, Hinterzimmermauscheln, kein informieren oder mitnehmen der Angler, die sollen wie bisher nur bezahlen und das Maul halten..........

Gut, dass da zumindest der LSFV-NDS anfängt einen anderen Weg zu gehen, auch der Rheinische hat erkannt, dass es so nicht mehr weitergehen kann..

Der Anfang ist gemacht, diese Verbände muss man in ihrem neuen Weg unterstützen, die anfangen, Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Und man muss hoffen, dass die jüngeren Generationen in den anderen Verbänden auch anfangen, sich gegen die alten Betonköpfe und Strukturen zu wehren und endlich anfangen, etwas für Angler statt nur für die eigenen Machtstrukturen zu tun..

Der Anfang ist dank NDS gemacht - hoffen wir, dass sie diesen Weg weitergehen und damit die Angler wenigstens eine kleine Chance auf Besserung haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun kommt der Rheinische Fischereiverband dazu:
> http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe natürlich wegen Veröffentlichung bei uns nachgefragt....


Hier damit die Liste derer, die noch nicht geantwortet haben:
Bisher angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der Meldungen gefragt und gar nicht geantwortet haben:

LSFV-SH
Anglerverband Chemnitz
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen
LAV Sachsen-Anhalt
Fischereiverband Saar
VANT Thüringen 
Rheinischer Fischereiverband

Und hier nochmal die "Begründung" für das Veröffentlichungsverbot seitens des VDSF-Bund:
Danach war also das Anglerboard Thema am 17.11. beim VDSF - so wichtig sind wir ;-))))))..

Es wäre am 17.11. mit "überwältigender Mehrheit" zum Ausdruck gekommen, dass "fast alle Landesverbände" die Zusammenarbeit mit uns ablehnen würden. 



Ich bin dennoch auch weiterhin guter Hoffnung, unsere guten Kontakte und Gespräche in vielen VDSF-LV auch weiterhin wie bisher pflegen zu können und damit zu einer zeitnahen Information der Angler weiterhin beizutragen ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> gestern bin ich mit Horst Körber vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe auf einer Versammlung zusammengetroffen.
> Er bedauert au verständlichen Gründen das es nicht zu einer Fusion gekommen ist.
> Wenn die Fusion nicht bis ende März vereinbart wird, werden verschiedene Landesverbände aus dem VDSF definitiv austreten: Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein
> ...



Weil Verbände mit dem Austritt drohen bzw. diesen Bekanntgeben (LSFv S tritt nicht aus. Dazu fehlt der Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung und somit ist diese Behauptung derzeit blödsinn) drückt man also mir nix dir nix eine Fusion durch? Man lässt sich also erpressen? Nichts anderes ist dies was Du hier gerade schilderst.

Schalt doch auch Du bitte Deinen Verstand ein.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



heini mück schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr eigentlich?
> Gegen alles wird stimmung gemacht.
> Nichts ist richtig.
> Selber wollt Ihr auch nicht an der Basis helfen bzw. einen Posten übernehmen.
> ...



Wirklich wichtig?
Demokratisch und Transparent eine Wahl durchführen und Meinungen zu akzeptieren.
Statt dessen wird aber gemobbt, diffamiert und beleidigt.
Seine Mitglieder rechtzeitig und umfassend zu informieren.

Zu Erklären wie dieses "Schuldenstand" abgebaut werden kann und wohin diese Fusion führen soll.

Wir schreiben dies hier ständig. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man dies nicht vesteht.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich sehe ja das eine normale emotionslose Diskussion nicht möglich ist.
> Jeder der eine andere Meinung vertritt oder eben andere Informationen hat wird als abgekanzelt und die Aussagen als Schwachsinn bezeichnet.
> Nur eins noch zu "mächtigen Verband", hier geht es darum z.B. gegen Stilblüten eEG anzukämpfen - Stichwort Kleinstwasserkraftwerke - hierfür braucht es einen mächtigen Verband und nicht 2 oder demnächst 3 Verbände, die im Prinzip das selbe wollen aber es nicht packen eine starke Interessenvertretung zu bilden.
> So das soll es mit meinen Beiträgen gewesen sein ich lese nur noch mit.




Warum sind plötzlich diese Wasserkraftwerke soein Problem?
Deutschland hat derzeit über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke, diese sind nicht alle nach Fukushima entstanden sondern lange vorher. Und jetzt führt ihr dies als DAS grosse Problem auf.

Das passt doch nicht.
30- 40 Jahre gepennt?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Kann mich ja nun doch nicht zurückhalten. 
1. Könnte mal der Moderator die ständigen Beschimpfungen unterbinden - ich habe schon für erheblich weniger eine Rüge bekommen.
2. Ich habe von einem Gespräch berichtet, bzw. von einem Vortrag des Herrn Horst Körber, dieser Mann war auf jeden Fall dabei und weiß was abgelaufen ist und spricht nicht darüber was er in der Glaskugel sieht.
3. Der neue Verband - also nach der Fusion des VDSF und des DAV - hätte einen anderen Vorstand bekommen. Weder der jetzige Vorstand des VDSF noch der des DAV hätte überhaupt zur Wahl gestanden.
4. Die Handwerkskammer oder Archtektenkammer fragt auch nicht jedes einzelne Mitglied, sondern es gibt Delegierte. So läuft es auch bei dem VDSF und DAV. 

Vermutlich hätte ich mir Punkt 1. sparen können - oder ich bekomme jetzt die nächste Rüge wegen irgendwas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> 1. Könnte mal der Moderator die ständigen Beschimpfungen unterbinden - ich habe schon für erheblich weniger eine Rüge bekommen.


Da hast Du vollkommen recht - hiermit die Aufforderung an alle, sich entsprechenden Tones zu bedienen..

Nur zum Verständnis für mich:
Du bist also dafür, dass diejenigen, die das schonmal verbockt haben, weil sie nicht in der Lage waren mit ihren Kollegen aus den anderen Verbänden/Präsidien so zu kommunizieren (geschweige denn mit Anglern), dass man sich einig werden kann, nun noch ne zweite Chance kriegen??

Also genau die, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können, die sollens nochmal machen??

Ich bring mein Auto nicht wieder in die Werkstatt, die vergessen hat, an meinen Felgen die Schrauben anzuziehen und damit ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat- dann kriegt ne neue Werkstatt die Chance..


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Kann mich ja nun doch nicht zurückhalten.
> 1. Könnte mal der Moderator die ständigen Beschimpfungen unterbinden - ich habe schon für erheblich weniger eine Rüge bekommen.
> 2. Ich habe von einem Gespräch berichtet, bzw. von einem Vortrag des Herrn Horst Körber, dieser Mann war auf jeden Fall dabei und weiß was abgelaufen ist und spricht nicht darüber was er in der Glaskugel sieht.
> 3. Der neue Verband - also nach der Fusion des VDSF und des DAV - hätte einen anderen Vorstand bekommen. Weder der jetzige Vorstand des VDSF noch der des DAV hätte überhaupt zur Wahl gestanden.
> ...



Der 1. Vorsitzende H. Kröber vom landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe steht nicht für Demokratie und Transparenz.
Ich könnte Dir auch einiges erzählen was Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp zu dieser Sache sagt oder auch nicht sagt.
Inhaltloses BlaBlaBla kommt.
Es wird nicht begründet weswegen es diese Fusione geben muss. Auf diverse Statements der einzelnen Verbände wird geschwiegen.
Dieser Landesverband hat in den ganzen Jahren nur 2 Berichte zur Fusion gebracht. ZWEI!!!!!
Desweiteren werden Vereine nicht informiert. Die Unterlagen welche vom VDSF zur Verfügung gestellt wurden und ausgelegt werden sollten, wurden vom Verband ignoriert.
Es wurde nichts ausgelegt! (Nach meinen Informationen die aber auch nicht unbedingt korrekt sein müssen).

Ehrlich gesagt:Was diese Herren im Bezug zur Fusion erzählen, ist nicht das Papier Wert....

Fang doch bitte endlich mal an Dir deine eigenen Gedanken zum Ablauf der Fusion zu machen.
So schwer kann es nun doch wirklich nicht sein.
Oder willst Du nun behaupten W. Klasing und viele andere Lügen? Lügen sogar ganz offiziell?

Desweiteren die Wahl des Vorstandes. Wer hätte denn zur Wahl gestanden?
Gäbe es denn eine Wahl? Eine Wahl zwischen zwei 1. Vorsitzenden oder auch drei?
Und der rest? Gäbe es da auch eine Auswahl? Oder reduziert sich auch dies nur auf eine Person?

Beleidigungen? Habe ich da was überlesen?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum sind plötzlich diese Wasserkraftwerke soein Problem?
> Deutschland hat derzeit über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke, diese sind nicht alle nach Fukushima entstanden sondern lange vorher. Und jetzt führt ihr dies als DAS grosse Problem auf.
> 
> Das passt doch nicht.
> 30- 40 Jahre gepennt?



Doch das passt 55 % der Aale die im Jahr das Gewässer verlassen sind Opfer von Wasserkraft.
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/ah_extra_2012.pdf
Kleinstwasserkraftwerke führen die Renaturierung der Fließgewässer  ad Absurdum. 
Diese Anlagen sind ökonomisch nur sinnvoll mit der hohen eEG Förderung, ökologisch ein Katastrophe.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich persönlich habe da eine Vision :
Wenn z. B. die Niedersachsen den jetzt eingeschlagenen Weg konsequent weitergehen und der ein oder andere LV erkennt, das dieser Weg der richtige ist , um die Angler zu vereinen , diese LV`s dann eine Initiative gründen, in der man auch als einzelner Angler Mitglied werden kann, denke ich, sie werden sich vor Aufnahmeanträgen nicht retten können. Die Mitgliederzahlen z. B. des DAV wären schnell erreicht oder übertroffen.
Wenn sie dann noch klipp und klar und vor allem transparent darlegen, was sie für Angler erreichen wollen und wie die Beiträge eingesetzt werden sollen, werden sie permanenten Mitgliederzuwachs garnicht vermeiden können !!
Aus diesem Szenario könnte dann im Laufe der Zeit ein wirklich starker Verband für Angler entstehen, die ewig gestrigen können ja dann weiter ihr Geld den jetzigen BV`s in den Rachen werfen, die scheinen ja von diesen eh nicht mehr zu verlangen, als das die Ehrennadeln und Urkunden für 20 , 30 und vierzigjährige Mitgliedschaft pünktlich verschickt werden.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Und??
Dafür brauchts keine Fusion!!

Wenn die einig sind, könnten die mit einer Stimme dazu im Bund wie in Europa heute schon sprechen.

Wenn man so unfähig und dilettantisch ist wie diese Helden, wird man natürlich nicht mal das hinkriegen, da mit einer Stimme zu spreche, wo man sich einig ist. Wie man ja in der Praxis sieht.........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe da eine Vision :
> Wenn z. B. die Niedersachsen den jetzt eingeschlagenen Weg konsequent weitergehen und der ein oder andere LV erkennt, das dieser Weg der richtige ist , um die Angler zu vereinen , diese LV`s dann eine Initiative gründen, in der man auch als einzelner Angler Mitglied werden kann, denke ich, sie werden sich vor Aufnahmeanträgen nicht retten können. Die Mitgliederzahlen z. B. des DAV wären schnell erreicht oder übertroffen.
> Wenn sie dann noch klipp und klar und vor allem transparent darlegen, was sie für Angler erreichen wollen und wie die Beiträge eingesetzt werden sollen, werden sie permanenten Mitgliederzuwachs garnicht vermeiden können !!
> Aus diesem Szenario könnte dann im Laufe der Zeit ein wirklich starker Verband für Angler entstehen, die ewig gestrigen können ja dann weiter ihr Geld den jetzigen BV`s in den Rachen werfen, die scheinen ja von diesen eh nicht mehr zu verlangen, als das die Ehrennadeln und Urkunden für 20 , 30 und vierzigjährige Mitgliedschaft pünktlich verschickt werden.
> ...


DU BIST MEIN HELD!!

In die Richtung denk ich auch - es gibt die ewiggestrigen Machterhalter wie die Bundesverbände oder wie Westfalen und Lippe und andere LV der Initiative als Beispiel. 

Bei denen man verhindern sollte, dass die weiter Schaden für die Angler anrichten können.

Und die, welche weiterdenken wie NDS und der Rheinísche und die man auf diesem Weg unterstützen sollte. 

Da das immerhin eine Chance für eine wirkliche Vertretung FÜR Angler ist....


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Doch das passt 55 % der Aale die im Jahr das Gewässer verlassen sind Opfer von Wasserkraft.
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/ah_extra_2012.pdf
> Kleinstwasserkraftwerke führen die Renaturierung der Fließgewässer  ad Absurdum.
> Diese Anlagen sind ökonomisch nur sinnvoll mit der hohen eEG Förderung, ökologisch ein Katastrophe.




Ja, richtig. Aber nicht erst seit Gestern.
Dies bereits seit 30- 40 Jahren.

Und JETZT es es SO wichtig?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@heini mück

Zitat heini mück :
Selber wollt Ihr auch nicht an der Basis helfen bzw. einen Posten übernehmen.

Wer sagt denn, das ich keinen Posten habe und nicht an der Basis arbeite?? Ganz im Gegenteil !! Meine Basisarbeit besteht allerdings zum guten Teil daraus, das ich meine Vereinskameraden darüber informiere, wie schlecht mit ihrem Geld in den BV`s gewirtschaftet wird und das nicht für den Angler, sondern gegen den Angler gearbeitet wird. 
Du würdest dich wundern, wieviel Zuspruch ich da bekomme, ist aber ja auch keine Kunst, man muß die Basis halt nur informieren !!!:q:q:q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Genau Thomas, ich stehe dazu das ich einen Dachverband haben will.
Ich möchte nicht das es demnächst evtl. einen 3. Verband haben. 
Ich möchte das die Angler zumindest mit einer Stimme sprechen, natürlich habe ich kein Problem damit wenn an den Aussagen gefeilt wird.
Ich habe die Befürchtung wenn der jetzt eingeschlagene Weg weiterbeschritten wird, also sprich keine Fusion und die weitere Zergliederung der Verbände, wir Angler demnächst gar keine ernst zu nehmende Vertretung mehr haben. Das bedeutet dann das andere über uns entscheiden.

Also meine Meinung: besser ein gemeinsamer - sicherlich verbeserungswürdiger Verband, als 3 Verbände die sich untereinander nicht grün sind und außerdem auch nicht von der Politik ernst genommen werden.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Aber nicht erst seit Gestern.
> Dies bereits seit 30- 40 Jahren.
> 
> Und JETZT es es SO wichtig?



Ja weil durch das eEG diese Kleinstkraftwerke in der Wasserkraft im großen Maße gefördert werden. Diese sind nicht ökonmisch nur durch die Förderung lohnt sich die Installation. 
Ökologisch sind sie auch nicht. 
WRRL sind Verbaue in Fliessgewässern rückzubauen, auf alle Fälle sind keine neuen zu bauen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

VDSF und DAV vertreten zusammen ca. 800000 zwangsorganisierte Mitglieder (vertreten stimmt ja so auch nicht, verarxxxen würde es besser treffen), bei ca. 4 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Bürger ist das nicht mal ein Viertel, das die den Begriff "Vereinigung der deutschen Angler" überhaupt in den Mund nehmen, empfinde ich schon als Unverschämtheit !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Also meine Meinung: besser ein gemeinsamer - sicherlich verbeserungswürdiger Verband, als 3 Verbände die sich untereinander nicht grün sind und außerdem auch nicht von der Politik ernst genommen werden.



Diejenigen, die das jetzt alles verbockt haben und damit bewiesen, dass sie es eben nicht können, die wollen jetzt eine demokratisch klar getroffene Entscheidung durch weiteres mauscheln umstossen (was wohl eher wieder nicht klappen wird).

Die haben sich bei der Politik damit schon lächerlich gemacht und werden  eh schon nicht mehr ernst genommen..

Sie waren und sind KEINE Lobby für Angler, sondern höchstens für Bewirtschafter.

Die haben bis heut nicht kapiert oder zur Kenntnis genommen, dass es im VDSF noch NICHT EINMAL eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit gab für die so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion und wollen das trotzdem nochmal  versuchen hinzumauscheln??

Und Du denkst wirklich, mit solch unfähigen Leuten könnte auch nur irgendwas ansatzweise Gutes für Angler erreicht werden???

DIE HABEN MEHRFACH BEWIESEN, DASS SIE ES NICHT KÖNNEN!!!!!

Wenn die wirklich einen einheitlichen Verband wollten, MÜSSTEN die zurücktreten!!

Da ihnen klar sein muss, dass sie auf Grund der nachgewiesenen Unfähigkeit keinerlei Rückhalt haben und niemals anständige Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen könnten.

Tun sie das nicht, zeigen sie damit nur, dass es ihnen eben nicht um einen einheitlichen Verband oder um Angler geht, sondern alleine um ihre Machstrukturen und Posten.

Und solche Anglerfeinde werde ich persönlich immer bekämpfen, wo ich kann.

Und lieber Leute und Verbände unterstützen wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die erkannt haben dass es so nicht mehr  weitegehen KANN und die jetzt anfangen, neue Wege zu gehen.

Darin liegt wenigstens eine Chance - während ein "weiter so" mit den ewiggestrigen aus Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative nur den Angern schaden wird............


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der VDSF vertritt keine Angler sondern Naturschützer.
Der VDSF ist kein Verband der dass aktive Angeln fördert und unterstützt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> gestern bin ich mit Horst Körber vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe auf einer Versammlung zusammengetroffen.
> Er bedauert au verständlichen Gründen das es nicht zu einer Fusion gekommen ist.
> Wenn die Fusion nicht bis ende März vereinbart wird, werden verschiedene Landesverbände aus dem VDSF definitiv austreten: Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein
> ...





heini mück schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr eigentlich?
> Gegen alles wird stimmung gemacht.
> Nichts ist richtig.
> Selber wollt Ihr auch nicht an der Basis helfen bzw. einen Posten übernehmen.
> ...




Durch permanentes ignorieren wesentlicher Fakten werden die Argumente der Fusionsbefürworter nicht besser.

*Was wir, und sicher auch die Mehrzahl der Angler wollen, ist ein einiger und starker Verband, der sich für die Interessen der Angler stark macht.*

Darin sind sich doch wohl (zumindest fast) alle einig. 

Denkt doch einfach mal über die Bedeutung des Wortes "einig" nach.

Kann ein Verband, der sich jetzt nach dem scheitern der Fusion aus einigen linientreuen Verbänden rekrutiert, wirklich ein *einiger* Verband sein ?

Nein, es kann allerhöchstens ein weiterer Verband sein, der in sich einig ist oder gehalten wird.
Die Folge sind dann drei Verbände die, wenn diese unter sich einig sind, sich auch untereinander bekriegen.

Wieviel Durchschlagskraft haben drei untereinander zerstrittene Verbände im Verhältnis zu einem einzigen, mit gebündelten Kräften und entsprechendem Einfluss?

Braucht man sicher nicht drüber zu diskutieren.

Die zweite, nicht weniger wichtige Prämisse neben der Einigkeit, ist der Wille, die Angler in Deutschland zu vertreten.

Ich frag jetzt mal die Fusionsbefürworter/-treiber, ob sie mir einen einzigen Punkt in der ganzen Diskussion um diese Fusion nennen können, in dem es konkret um die Interessen der Angler ging ? 

Wenn die Verbände die Absicht haben, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten, warum werden die Angler nicht in einen so extrem wichtigen Prozess eingebunden?
Warum werden die Angler nicht offen darüber informiert, was die Ziele dieses zukünftigen, einigen, Verbandes sind ? Warum werden wir nicht über Fortgang und Resultate gebührend informiert.

Nein, wir sollen zu einer Fusion nicken und diese finanzieren, von der wir nicht die allerkleinste Ahnung haben, was eine solche Fusion für uns bringen soll und wird, und welche Politik man vertreten will. Das ist dumm, das ist respektlos.


Dieses "mit einer Stimme sprechen" ist reines Gewäsch. Mit einer Stimme *wofür* bitte ?

Das will ich wissen, bevor ich eine Fusion begrüße. 

Ich will nicht davon überrascht werden, dass nachher "mit einer Stimme" weitere Repressalien gegen uns Angler verabschiedet werden. Ich will nicht "mit einer Stimme" gesagt bekommen, dass ich zukünftig nur noch zum Nahrungserwerb angeln darf, und jeden nicht geschützten Fisch zu töten habe. Ich will nicht "mit einer Stimme" gesagt bekommen, dass ich nirgendwo mehr Nachtangeln darf.

Und bevor jetzt wieder die Totschlagargumente kommen, sowas habe mit einer Fusion nichts zu tun, das wären Details, um die man sich nachher kümmern müsse.

*Richtig.*

Solche Details gehören nicht in eine Fusionsverhandlung, das muss man tatsächlich nachher im einzelnen regeln.

*Aber:*

Ich will vorher sicher sein, dass in diesen Details im Sinne und *für *die Angler gearbeitet wird. Das will ich klar umrissen und verbindlich festgehalten wissen. 


Und jetzt möge jemand vortreten und mir nachweisen, dass diese Forderungen unangemessen oder unwichtig sind. 

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der VDSF vertritt keine Angler sondern Naturschützer.
> Der VDSF ist kein Verband der dass aktive Angeln fördert und unterstützt.



Ist leider beim DAV das Gleiche, die wollen ja übertreten zum VDSF ohne angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben - daher sag ich ja:
Die müssen alle weg, keiner besser als der andere in beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative.

Der Hoffnungsschimmer ist für Angler bis jetzt nur NDS und der Rheinische...............

Die muss man unterstützen und fördern in ihrem Neuanfang!!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@ralle24 

Bei meiner Vision würde es ja sukzessiv auf einen starken Verband hinauslaufen.......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@ Thomas weder Monert noch der Herr vom DAV wären als Vorsitzende des neuen Verbandes zur Wahl gestanden, sonder eine Frau **** (Name fällt mir im Moment nicht ein) die meines Wissens weder etwas mit dem VDSF noch mit mit dem DAV zu tun hat.
Nach meinem Wissen hat Herr Mohnert nach dem scheitern der Fusion richtig auf den Deckel bekommen, weil er durch sein Verhalten und seine Aussagen die Fusion torpediert hat.
Daher auch sein Sinneswandel.


Im Umkehrschluß ist die Fusion ein klarer Neubeginn und kein weiter so.
Vermutlich ist es so, dass Mohnert mit oder ohne Fusion auf die Dauer weg ist. 
Jetzt frage ich dich was würdest du machen:
Warten bis die mich bei der nächsten Wahl abwählen weil mir der Laden um die Ohren geflogen ist und etwa 1/3 der Mitglieder den Verband verlassen haben?
Oder ich gebe nun endlich den Druck nach und gehe als letzter VDSF Vorsitzender in die Analen ein der die Fusion dann doch zu einem guten Ende gebracht hat.

Der Machtmensch setzt ganz klar auf die 2. Option.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @ Thomas weder Monert noch der Herr vom DAV wären als Vorsitzende des neuen Verbandes zur Wahl gestanden, sonder eine Frau **** (Name fällt mir im Moment nicht ein) die meines Wissens weder etwas mit dem VDSF noch mit mit dem DAV zu tun hat.
> Nach meinem Wissen hat Herr Mohnert nach dem scheitern der Fusion richtig auf den Deckel bekommen, weil er durch sein Verhalten und seine Aussagen die Fusion torpediert hat.
> Daher auch sein Sinneswandel.
> 
> ...


Es nur an Mohnert festzumachen ist nach wie vor zu wenig.

NOCHMAL:
*Die gesamten Präsidien und Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative haben versagt.*

Weil sie sich durch die Verbände der Initiative in einen Zeitdruck treiben ließen, der zum scheitern führen musste.

Die haben einen Verschmelzungsvertrag der Initiatvie akzeptiert, bei dem von von vorneherein klar war, dass der Beitrag nicht zu halten ist (Wirtschaftsprüfer) dass wichtige Punkte nicht gesichert sind (Notar) und dass er große rechtliche Risiken birgt (VDSF-Justitiarin).

*Damit haben auch die Präsidien der Initiative bewiesen, dass sie ALLE unfähig sind für einen einheitlichen Verband.*

Zumal es NICHT EINMAL im VDSF eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für diese Art der Fusion gab.

*NICHT EINMAL!!*

DAS WAR VORHER BEKANNT!!!!!!!

Und obwohl dann Niedersachsen klar machte, dass sie sofort austreten würden, wenn diese Art der Fusion trotzdem  kommt, wurde von den Dilettanten beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative dieser komplett irre und komplett unnötige Zeitplan NICHT gestoppt - was einmal mehr beweist, dass dies nicht können und unfähig sind.

Und auch die letzte Chance am Freitag morgen, als wieder klar wurde, dass es eben keine notwendige Mehrheit im VDSF für diese Art der Fusion gibt, wurde das wiederum von den unfähigen Präsidien in Bund und der Initiative ignoriert und TROTZDEM die Abstimmuing durchgezogen.

Ich will nicht schreiben, wohin solchne Leute in meinen Augen hingehören............

Aber sie gehören nicht an die Spitze von Landes- oder Bundesveränden...

*Sie haben mehrfach BEWIESEN, dass sie unfähig sind, dass es ihnen NICHT um Angler, sondern nur um Kohle, Macht und Posten geht...................*

Ich will nicht, dass diese Leute WEITERHIN den Ruf der Angler uind des Angelns in den Dreck ziehen in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich will, dass solche unfähigen Leute und Verbände wegkommen!!

Und ich will dass die, die wie NDS und der Rheinische bewiesen haben, dass sie weiterdenken, zumindest eine Chance bekommen............


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @ Thomas weder Monert noch der Herr vom DAV wären als Vorsitzende des neuen Verbandes zur Wahl gestanden, sonder eine Frau **** (Name fällt mir im Moment nicht ein) die meines Wissens weder etwas mit dem VDSF noch mit mit dem DAV zu tun hat.
> Nach meinem Wissen hat Herr Mohnert nach dem scheitern der Fusion richtig auf den Deckel bekommen, weil er durch sein Verhalten und seine Aussagen die Fusion torpediert hat.
> Daher auch sein Sinneswandel.
> 
> ...



Und als 2. Vorsitzender herr Braun aus Bayern.

Also doch keine Wahl. Der 1. und auch 2. Vorsitzende stehen bereits fest.

Dies ist also Demokratie?
Eigenzlich kenne ich dieses Verfahren nur aus SED - Zeiten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Durch permanentes ignorieren wesentlicher Fakten werden die Argumente der Fusionsbefürworter nicht besser.
> 
> *Was wir, und sicher auch die Mehrzahl der Angler wollen, ist ein einiger und starker Verband, der sich für die Interessen der Angler stark macht.*
> 
> ...



Äh entschuldige du hast was nicht Verstanden.
Was du beklagst ist das Landesfischereirecht. 
Der Bundesverband vertritt die Angler gegenüber dem Bund oder EU.
Hier geht es um andere Themen als ob du Nachts angeln darfst oder nicht, sondern eben um Dinge wie die Förderung von Wasserkraftwerken über das eEG usw.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Äh entschuldige du hast was nicht Verstanden.
> Was du beklagst ist das Landesfischereirecht.
> Der Bundesverband vertritt die Angler gegenüber dem Bund oder EU.
> Hier geht es um andere Themen als ob du Nachts angeln darfst oder nicht, sondern eben um Dinge wie die Förderung von Wasserkraftwerken über das eEG usw.



Jaein!

Auch zu diesen länderspezifischen Themen kann und sollte der Bundesverband die Angler unterstützen.

Ein problem möchte ich Dir mal schildern.
Das Thema Envio und PCB in Dortmund scheint Dir hoffentlich bekannt!
Auf Grund dieser Tatsache drohte NRW ein Angelverbot für Flüsse und Kanäle.
Begründung: Geangelte Fische sind zum Verzehr gedacht. Und nur ausschlieslich dafür.
So steht es in einer Leitlinie des VDSF. Und so ist die derzeitige Rechtfertigung für das Angeln.
da man aber festgestellt hat, dass urplötzlich alle Gewässer oder auch Gewässerböden belastet sind und somit auch die Fische, kann man diese ja nicht mehr verzehren und somit wäre die Angelerlaubnis hinfällig.

Alles dank unserem geliebten VDSF.
Und der Landesverband stellt sich über diese VDSf Leitlinie und konnte glücklicherweise Politiker in NRW von diesem Verbot abbringen.

Und..

Was hat der VDSf oder auch der DAV in den ganzen Jahren erwirkt?
Er kassiert Beiträge und leistet kaum etwas dafür.
Dies ist doch das Problem was diverse Landesverbände haben.
Steigende Beiträge für welche Gegenleistung?
Für zwei Geschäftsstellen? Für Reisekosten zwischen den Geschäftsstellen?
Für ein 15.000 l Aquarium auf der grünen Woche?

Welche Leistungen bietet der DAFV für derzeit 2 Euro Beitrag bzw. 3 oder 4 Euro oder mehr im nächsten Jahr.

Unbekannt!

Kaufst Du gerne die Katze im Sack?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Was du beklagst ist das Landesfischereirecht.
> Der Bundesverband vertritt die Angler gegenüber dem Bund oder EU.


Genau diese alte Machterhaltungsdenke der Unfähigen muss ja gebrochen werden.

Die sollen nicht mehr weitermauscheln in den Ländern dürfen, wie es ihnen in den Kram passt und damit den Anglern bundesweit schaden - auch und gerade nicht, indem sie unfähige Leute in die Bundesverbände wählen und diese dann nicht vernünftig kontrollieren (siehe Finanzen)....................

Weg mit denen, die ihre Unfähigkeit schon bewiesen haben.

Her mit denen, die wenigsten mal nach vorne schauen wollen.

Siehe z. B.:


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe da eine Vision :
> Wenn z. B. die Niedersachsen den jetzt eingeschlagenen Weg konsequent weitergehen und der ein oder andere LV erkennt, das dieser Weg der richtige ist , um die Angler zu vereinen , diese LV`s dann eine Initiative gründen, in der man auch als einzelner Angler Mitglied werden kann, denke ich, sie werden sich vor Aufnahmeanträgen nicht retten können. Die Mitgliederzahlen z. B. des DAV wären schnell erreicht oder übertroffen.
> Wenn sie dann noch klipp und klar und vor allem transparent darlegen, was sie für Angler erreichen wollen und wie die Beiträge eingesetzt werden sollen, werden sie permanenten Mitgliederzuwachs garnicht vermeiden können !!
> Aus diesem Szenario könnte dann im Laufe der Zeit ein wirklich starker Verband für Angler entstehen, die ewig gestrigen können ja dann weiter ihr Geld den jetzigen BV`s in den Rachen werfen, die scheinen ja von diesen eh nicht mehr zu verlangen, als das die Ehrennadeln und Urkunden für 20 , 30 und vierzigjährige Mitgliedschaft pünktlich verschickt werden.
> ...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und als 2. Vorsitzender herr Braun aus Bayern.
> 
> Also doch keine Wahl. Der 1. und auch 2. Vorsitzende stehen bereits fest.
> 
> ...



Ja eine Demokratie ist schwer, man erlebt es täglich in der Vereinsarbeit.
In unserem Verein sind auch alles nur Neunmalkluge die alles Wissen, aber wenn man sagt mach mal. Dann kommt "nö ich habe Frau, Kinder, Hund, Wellensittich und Haus".
So wird es auch im Bundesverband sein - wenn es doch Intressenvertreter (Delegierte der Landesverbände) gibt, die meinen das Sie es besser können, sollen diese sich doch bitte hinstellen und sagen ich will Vorsitzender werden.
Aber nur zu sagen ist alles Mist ist auch keine Lösung.

Neunmalkluge ist ausdrücklich auf Mitglieder meines Vereins und auf Delegierte der Verbände gemünzt. Ich meine keines der jetzigen noch späteren Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Äh entschuldige du hast was nicht Verstanden.
> Was du beklagst ist das Landesfischereirecht.
> Der Bundesverband vertritt die Angler gegenüber dem Bund oder EU.
> Hier geht es um andere Themen als ob du Nachts angeln darfst oder nicht, sondern eben um Dinge wie die Förderung von Wasserkraftwerken über das eEG usw.




Ach soooooo....

ja dann hab ich wohl alles falsch verstanden.

Ich hab immer gedacht, ein Anglerverband ist für´s Angeln und die Angler zuständig.

Hast Du überhaupt schonmal auf den HP der Bundesverbänd egelesen, zu welchen Themen man dort wie Stellung nimmt?


Möchtest Du nicht besser aufhören, bevor Du Dich völlig in ein Fahrwasser begibst, das ohne Abzweig in die Lächerlichkeit führt?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach soooooo....
> 
> ja dann hab ich wohl alles falsch verstanden.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, NEIN. 
Ich werde mich nicht von Beleidigungen beeinflussen lassen.

Wenn du meinst das du richtig liegst, dann sage mir doch warum es  Landesfischereiverordnungen gibt, die doch je Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich ist.
Schon mal was Föderalismus gehört?
Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!



Und?

Angler sind in ganz Deutschland gleich und haben ein Anrecht darauf, dass sich ihr Bundesverband dafür einsetzt, dass Angler nicht in manchen Ländern benachteiligt werden - und das meist noch durch aktives zutun der Landesverbände....

*Genau deswegen brauchts einen starken Bundesverband für Angler und nicht diese jetzige Dilettantenveranstaltung..*

Ich setze da weiter lieber auf die wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die da weiterzudenken scheinen, als auf die sesselklebenden und ewiggestrigen  Dilettanten der Bundesverbände und der Initiative..

Mit denen besteht wenigstens eine Chance..

Während mit den jetzigen Akteuren der Bundesverbände und der Initiative der Niedergang des Angelns nur schneller voranschreitet..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Angler sind in ganz Deutschland gleich und haben ein Anrecht darauf, dass sich ihr Bundesverband dafür einsetzt, dass Angler nicht in manchen Ländern benachteiligt werden - und das meist noch durch aktives zutun der Landesverbände....
> 
> ...



Du magst recht haben das die Leute an der Spitze ausgetauscht werden müssen, aber dafür den Kram erst endgültig an die Wand zu fahren, macht aber wirklich keinen Sinn.

Um bei deinem Beispiel mit der Autoreparatur zu bleiben. Bremsklötze sind runter ich fahre aber lieber solange bis das Auto gar nicht mehr bremst und ich vor die Wand fahre. Kann die Werkstatt ja den Wagen gleich komplett erneuern, als nur -die sicherlich wichtigen - Bremsen beizeiten auszutauschen.


----------



## antonio (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

schlechter vergleich, die bremsklötze kommen weit unten in der hirarchie.
der fahrer muß getauscht werden, der für die schlechten bremsklötze verantwortlich ist und die schlechten klötze natürlich auch.


antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> schlechter vergleich, die bremsklötze kommen weit unten in der hirarchie.
> der fahrer muß getauscht werden, der für die schlechten bremsklötze verantwortlich ist und die schlechten klötze natürlich auch.
> 
> 
> antonio



Falsch der Fahrer ist der Angler. Sein Verein, der Landesverband, der Bundesverband und die Europäische Ebene (die lachen sich derzeit kaputt über uns) sind das Fahrzeug. Wenn du schon gern den Vergleich möchtest.
Und wieder geht es darum, dass sich die Leute beteiligen müssen und nicht nur da stehen und sagen Ihr macht Mist - aber ich weiß auch nicht wie es besser geht - aber auf jeden Fall anders machen wie jetzt.
Das ist nicht produktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Du magst recht haben das die Leute an der Spitze ausgetauscht werden müssen, aber dafür den Kram erst endgültig an die Wand zu fahren, macht aber wirklich keinen Sinn.
> 
> Um bei deinem Beispiel mit der Autoreparatur zu bleiben. Bremsklötze sind runter ich fahre aber lieber solange bis das Auto gar nicht mehr bremst und ich vor die Wand fahre. Kann die Werkstatt ja den Wagen gleich komplett erneuern, als nur -die sicherlich wichtigen - Bremsen beizeiten auszutauschen.


NOCHMAL:
*Die gesamten Präsidien und Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative haben versagt.*

Weil sie sich durch die Verbände der Initiative in einen Zeitdruck treiben ließen, der zum scheitern führen musste.

Die haben einen Verschmelzungsvertrag der Initiatvie akzeptiert, bei dem von von vorneherein klar war, dass der Beitrag nicht zu halten ist (Wirtschaftsprüfer) dass wichtige Punkte nicht gesichert sind (Notar) und dass er große rechtliche Risiken birgt (VDSF-Justitiarin).

*Damit haben auch die Präsidien der Initiative bewiesen, dass sie ALLE unfähig sind für einen einheitlichen Verband.*

Zumal es NICHT EINMAL im VDSF eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für diese Art der Fusion gab.

*NICHT EINMAL!!*

DAS WAR VORHER BEKANNT!!!!!!!

Und obwohl dann Niedersachsen klar machte, dass sie sofort austreten würden, wenn diese Art der Fusion trotzdem  kommt, wurde von den Dilettanten beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative dieser komplett irre und komplett unnötige Zeitplan NICHT gestoppt - was einmal mehr beweist, dass dies nicht können und unfähig sind.

Und auch die letzte Chance am Freitag morgen, als wieder klar wurde, dass es eben keine notwendige Mehrheit im VDSF für diese Art der Fusion gibt, wurde das wiederum von den unfähigen Präsidien in Bund und der Initiative ignoriert und TROTZDEM die Abstimmuing durchgezogen.

Ich will nicht schreiben, wohin solchne Leute in meinen Augen hingehören............

Aber sie gehören nicht an die Spitze von Landes- oder Bundesveränden...

*Sie haben mehrfach BEWIESEN, dass sie unfähig sind, dass es ihnen NICHT um Angler, sondern nur um Kohle, Macht und Posten geht...................*

Ich will nicht, dass diese Leute WEITERHIN den Ruf der Angler uind des Angelns in den Dreck ziehen in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich will, dass solche unfähigen Leute und Verbände wegkommen!!

Und ich will dass die, die wie NDS und der Rheinische bewiesen haben, dass sie weiterdenken, zumindest eine Chance bekommen............


----------



## antonio (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

wieder falsch, der angler ist nicht der fahrer, der ist das letzte rad am wagen.
der/die fahrer sind die funktionäre im bv.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NOCHMAL:
> *Die gesamten Präsidien und Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative haben versagt.*
> 
> Weil sie sich durch die Verbände der Initiative in einen Zeitdruck treiben ließen, der zum scheitern führen musste.
> ...



Thomas, aber mal Klartext. Was jetzt passiert ist klar:
1. bis Ende März wird versucht die Fusion durchzudrücken
2. nehmen wir an es klappt nicht. Was ist dann?
3. genau es wir weiter gewurschtelt, vermutlich mit einem 3. Bundesverband - hier Federführend BB und Bayern (ist Ihr gutes Recht)
4. die restliche Welt, außer wir kleinkarierteten Angler, fragen sich was machen die da? Selbstmord?
5. Wir werden keine Lobbyarbeit haben - ja auch die auf der grünen Woche mit 1500 l Aquarium wo sich jeder Politiker gern Fotografieren lässt.

Sorry aber ohne starken Bundesverband gehen wir unter,


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja eine Demokratie ist schwer, man erlebt es täglich in der Vereinsarbeit.
> In unserem Verein sind auch alles nur Neunmalkluge die alles Wissen, aber wenn man sagt mach mal. Dann kommt "nö ich habe Frau, Kinder, Hund, Wellensittich und Haus".
> So wird es auch im Bundesverband sein - wenn es doch Intressenvertreter (Delegierte der Landesverbände) gibt, die meinen das Sie es besser können, sollen diese sich doch bitte hinstellen und sagen ich will Vorsitzender werden.
> Aber nur zu sagen ist alles Mist ist auch keine Lösung.
> ...


Ok, was möchtest Du jetzt damit sagen?
Kommt wieder das totschlag Argument : Mach selber?

Ich kann für mich behaupten, dass ich aktiv im Verein arbeite (man kann aber nicht auf jeder Hochzeit tanzen).
Ändert dennoch nichts am undemokratischen Verfahren in den Verbänden.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder falsch, der angler ist nicht der fahrer, der ist das letzte rad am wagen.
> der/die fahrer sind die funktionäre im bv.
> 
> antonio



Siehst du Antonio da liegst du falsch. Genauso wie im Verein die 80 % die nicht an der JHV teilnehmen und sich nachher beschweren.
Nur wer sich arrangiert wird gehört - und da zählt ein Forum nicht dazu.

Arrangierte Mitglieder im Verein bringen den Vorstand auf Trab, daher werden nur noch arrangierte Vorstandsmitglieder eine Chance haben, arrangierte Vorstände bringen den LV auf Trab usw.
Wenn natürlich das Arrangement aufhört wenn er das Anglerboard herunterfährt, dann werdet ihr keinen Erfolg haben.

Politik ist ein steiniger Weg


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> 2. nehmen wir an es klappt nicht. Was ist dann?



Wenn es die real existierenden VDSF und DAV zerschlägt, erst dann wirds besser für Angler..

Dank denen wurde ja bisher das Angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt - weil sie nicht nur zur Fusion unfähig sind.. 

Sondern weil ihenn die Interessen der Angler auch egal sind, solange es noch genügend Vereine gibt, die ihnen dummerweise die Kohle bezahlen.

Ob VDSF, DFAV oder DAFV wie jetzt geplant:
Das sind die Totengräber des Angelns in Deuschland..

Und Bayern oder Brandenburg als treibende Kräfte der Initiative haben sich selber durch ihre Unfähigkeit und ihren Dilettantismus für Angler disqualifiziert..........

Für Angler besteht erst nach Zerschlagung dieser inkompetenten Verbände die Chance, dass überhaupt ein Verband FÜR Angler entstehen kann

Nur wenn die vernünftigeren wie NDS oder der Rheinische es schaffen, weitere um sich zu sammeln und von dem notwendigen Kulturwandel zu überzeugen, wird etwas für Angler aus den Reihen der jetzigen Verbände überhaupt passieren können.

Wir brauchen als Angler keinen VDSF, DAV oder DAFV, die Anglern ja nur schaden.

Keinen Mohnert, Markstein, Brillowski, Weichenhahn, Richter, Braun, Vollborn, Möhlenkamp etc....

Wir brauchen Leute und Verbände, denen es um Angler und nicht um Machterhaltung geht.

Sonst ist es für Angler wirklich besser, die fahren weiter mit Vollgas an die Wand - schlechter kanns nicht werden für Angler, wenn die weg sind........


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Thomas, aber mal Klartext. Was jetzt passiert ist klar:
> 1. bis Ende März wird versucht die Fusion durchzudrücken
> 2. nehmen wir an es klappt nicht. Was ist dann?
> 3. genau es wir weiter gewurschtelt, vermutlich mit einem 3. Bundesverband - hier Federführend BB und Bayern (ist Ihr gutes Recht)
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt: " Na und?"
20 jahre hat man Zeit gehabt. seit min. 2008 steckt man ernthaft die Köpfe zusammen. Also 4 Jahre! In den 4 Jahren hat man nicht einmal die Basis umfassend informiert und gefragt!
Wie r.V. bereits im Forum des LSFV S-H zgegeben hat: "Nicht in allen Details!"
Wieviel hat man erzählt? 5% oder nur 10%? Den Vorsitzenden, den Du getroffen hast hat es nicht mal nötig gehabt die Gutachten und Geschäftsberichte des VDSF und DAV zu veröffentlichen.
frage: Welchen Fahrer willst du austauschen wenn das Gesamte VDSF Gefährt Schrottreif ist?
Zwei drei Komponenten könnte man wiederverwenden. Nämlich LSFV Nds und die lieben Kollegen vom Rhein. Evtl. noch den einen Verband aus Berlin, der sich über Mobbing etc. beschwert hat.
Die Karre ist Schrott und da hilft auch kein austausch des Fahrers.

Aber dennoch. merkst Du was? Du bist im Grunde nicht mal gegen uns.
Du sagst selber, dass man den Fahrer austauschen muss oder auch die Bremsen.

Der Unterschied zwischen uns ist, wir würden den ganzen Schrottwagen austauschen und nicht nur Einzelteile.
Die Damen und Herren haben aus verschiedensten Gründen versagt. No Demokratie, no Transparenz, no Informationen, hinzu kommen Mobbing, Diffamierungen und Beleidigungen der andersdenkenden Delegierten.

Die Jungs da oben fahren über 40 Jahre nen Sportwagen und haben ihn nun an die Wand gesetzt. Aber andere sollen es gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Welchen Fahrer willst du austauschen wenn das Gesamte VDSF Gefährt Schrottreif ist?
> Zwei drei Komponenten könnte man wiederverwenden. Nämlich LSFV Nds und die lieben Kollegen vom Rhein. Evtl. noch den einen Verband aus Berlin, der sich über Mobbing etc. beschwert hat.
> Die Karre ist Schrott und da hilft auch kein austausch des Fahrers



So isses.............


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn es die real existierenden VDSF und DAV zerschlägt, erst dann wirds besser für Angler..
> 
> Dank denen wurde ja bisher das Angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt - weil sie nicht nur zur Fusion unfähig sind..
> 
> ...



Aber Thomas, du weißt doch, dass genau das passieren wird. Es wir ein 3. Verband gegründet.
Das heißt die beiden alten sind nicht weg sondern sie werden noch einige Jahre vor sich hin vegitieren. Evtl. wird dann mal irgendwann eine neue Fusion in Angriff genommen. 
Aber ehrlich dann wird es für viele Sachen zu Spät sein - ich sage nur Novelierung des eEG das ansteht.
Wir können keinen kleinkarierten Streit um Pöstchen gebrauchen, sondern wir brauchen eine Bundesvereinigung die uns auch in der EU vertritt. 

Wir brauchen Ergebnisse und kein Machtkampf, jetzt und sofort!


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Aber Thomas, du weißt doch, dass genau das passieren wird. Es wir ein 3. Verband gegründet.
> Das heißt die beiden alten sind nicht weg sondern sie werden noch einige Jahre vor sich hin vegitieren. Evtl. wird dann mal irgendwann eine neue Fusion in Angriff genommen.
> Aber ehrlich dann wird es für viele Sachen zu Spät sein - ich sage nur Novelierung des eEG das ansteht.
> Wir können keinen kleinkarierten Streit um Pöstchen gebrauchen, sondern wir brauchen eine Bundesvereinigung die uns auch in der EU vertritt.
> ...




Ja warum macht man es dann nicht?
Warum informiert man nicht korrekt?
Warum legen nicht alle verbände die Unterlagen offen?
Warum werden keine Massnahmen zum Schuldenabbau genannt/ v0orgeschlagen?
Wieso übernimmt man den beitrag von 2 Euro und ist nicht so ehrlich den sofort höher anzusetzen?
Warum fängt man an andere delegierte zu Mobben und zu Diffamieren?
Warum nimmt man dann nicht die Basis von vornerein mit?

Hier ist doch eindeutig alles falsch gelaufen.
Und darüber soll man hinwegsehen und einfach die Fusion abhaken?

Ich frage mich nun, welcher Landesverband verantwortlicher gegen über seinen Mitgliedern ist.
Der Schweigt, Mauschelt, Mobbt, Diffamiert und Pro- Fusion ist oder der Verband der seine Mitglieder umfassend informiert und die Fusion ablehnt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Es wir ein 3. Verband gegründet.



Brandenburg und Bayern schaffen es nicht, einen dritten Verband zu gründen..

Die haben sich jetzt schon isoliert, weil sie ja  in der Initiative mit hauptverantwortlich waren - wer schliesst sich freiwillig denen schon an, die bewiesen haben dass sie trotz all ihrer Drohgebärden und Erpressungen es nicht geschafft haben??

Die kriegen auch einen dritten Verband nicht hin, da ihr Ziel ja nur war, den Beitrag zu drücken und einen schwachen Bundesverband zu kriegen - die zerstreiten sich schneller als Du gucken kannst..

Da voraussichtlich zumindest der VDSF, wahrscheinlich auch der DAV an die Wand gefahren werden, weil die alten Stur- und Betonköpfe gegen jede Vernunft das nochmal versuchen durchzudrücken, müssen die dann jetzt eben lernen, dass es jetzt schon Verbände und Leute gibt, die weiter denken .

 Und die abseits von DAFV, VDSF und Initiative einen vernünftigen Weg für Angler suchen.

Ich werde das gerne unterstützen, da dies wenigstens die Chance für Angler beinhaltet, dass etwas besser wird - *dacapo NDS und Rheinischer!!!!!!! 
Auf dass sich euch weitere anschliessen, welche was für Angler tun wollen und die Vernunft und ihr Rückrat wiederfinden!!*

Während ALLE aus den real existierenden Bundesverbänden und der Initiative bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch dass sie einen wirklich starken Bundesverband wollen.

Und so wie man ohne anglerfeindliche Gesetze leben kann, kann man auch gut ohne Verbände gegen Angler wie VDSF, DAV oder die der Initiative leben ..........


----------



## schuessel (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wo in den 10 Geboten steht eigentlich, dass nur ein einziger Verband etwas bewirken kann. Und welches Gesetz verbietet Vorständen von Landesverbänden, sich für Bundes- und Europagesetzgebeung zu interessieren.
Gehen wir einmal davon aus es gäbe nur einen Anglerverband in Deutschland. Würde dieser seinen Einfluß auf Landes-, Bundes- oder Europaparlamente sofort verlieren, wenn irgendjemand einen Konkurenzverband neu aufmacht? Eher nicht, oder?

Das wichtigste sind intelligente Menschen mit hoher sozialer Kompetenz, die Zeit haben um mit Entscheidungsträgern zu kommunizieren.

Solche Leute könnte man zum Beispiel in einen Bundesverband oder in 37 Landesverbände wählen. Völlig egal. Solange sie durch ein vom Verband gezahltes Einkommen verfügen, das ihnen ermöglicht in Berlin, Brüssel, München, Straßburg, Stuttgart, Düsseldorf........ zu sein und ihre kommunikativen und sozialen Fähigkeiten einzusetzen, werden sie etwas bewirken können. Wichtig ist NUR, daß diese Leute fähig und willig sind. Ob sie dabei 500.000 oder 5.000.000 Angler offiziell vertreten ist eher zweitrangig.

Mit den von den Anglern bezahlten Verbandsbeiträgen könnte man auch völlig ohne Verbände etwas bewirken. Es gibt schließlich auch professionelle Lobbyisten. Ob schwarze Koffer die Hände wechseln oder nicht, gute Lobbyisten wissen einfach an welchen Fäden sie ziehen müssen.

Ach ja und mal ganz nebenbei: Gibt es viele Abgeordnete, die es sich leisten können hunderttausende oder gar millionen von Briefen und e-mails zu ignorieren? Brauchen wir wirklich irgend nen Hans Wurscht, der sich Präsident schimpft und sich einmal im Jahr, auf der Hv, herablässt seinen Untertanen nett zuzuwinken?

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil!

P.S.: Auch das Befürworten der Sprengung aller deutschen Wasserkraftwerke im Kreise von militanten, Wasserstrom nutzenden Veganerinnen ist harte und wichtige politische Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich bedanke mich für dieses geile Posting ;-))



> Wichtig ist NUR, daß diese Leute fähig und willig sind


>Und zumindest die Fähigkeit fehlt eben in beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative, das ist das größte Problem und leider ja durch deren Tun und Verhalten gerade bei der (Kon)Fusion auch bewiesen...

Beim Willen bin ich mir  nicht immer sicher, es mag schon auch da welche geben, die Gutes wollen..

Aber gut gemeint ist eben nicht gut gemacht - und darauf kommts für die Angler an:
Gut gemacht statt nur gut gemeint!!



Und das hat mir nun wirklich ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert:


> P.S.: Auch das Befürworten der Sprengung aller deutschen Wasserkraftwerke im Kreise von militanten, Wasserstrom nutzenden Veganerinnen ist harte und wichtige politische Arbeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Äh entschuldige du hast was nicht Verstanden.
> Was du beklagst ist das Landesfischereirecht.
> Der Bundesverband vertritt die Angler gegenüber dem Bund oder EU.
> Hier geht es um andere Themen als ob du Nachts angeln darfst oder nicht, sondern eben um Dinge wie die Förderung von Wasserkraftwerken über das eEG usw.





jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wir können keinen kleinkarierten Streit um Pöstchen gebrauchen, sondern wir brauchen eine Bundesvereinigung die uns auch in der EU vertritt.



So, mit ein bisschen mehr Zeit komm ich auf dieses Ammenmärchen nochmal zurück.

Anglerverbände haben in allererster Linie die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten. Punkt.

Ein Bundesverband sollte nix anderes sein, als die geballte Macht aller Landesverbände, um deren Interessen (zur Erinnerung: welche die Interessen der Angler sein sollten) auf Bundesebene zu unterstützen. Ein Bundesverband sollte die angelpolitische Ausrichtung vorgeben und deren Einhaltung überwachen. Er soll Lobbyarbeit betreiben um den Landesverbänden es leichter zu machen mit ihren Anliegen *für die Angler*, bei Politik und Behörden Gehör und Zustimmung zu finden.

Was wir definitiv nicht zwingend brauchen, ist ein Bundesverband, der hemdsärmelig und unprofessionell auf irgendeiner EU-Bühne rumzaubert. Und schon gar nicht, wenn dann noch die Gefahr besteht dass so Koryphäen wie der anonyme Briefeschreiber plötzlich in Brüssel irgendetwas sagen müssen. 

Ungeachtet dessen, dass bei all den Problemen mit den Wasserrahmenrichtlinien die Angler sowieso nur ein Furz im Wüstenwind sind, 

*haben wir bereits einen einigen und großen Verband, der das macht.*

Das ist der Deutsche Fischereiverband.

Und nur damit das richtig gewichtet wird. *Beide Angler-Bundesverbände* sind schon lange Mitglied im Deutschen Fischereiverband. Und sie sind ganz bestimmt keine unwichtigen Mitglieder.

Die Interessen der Angler könnten also ohne Probleme über den Deutschen Fischereiverband in die EU-Debatten eingebracht werden.
Und das würde sich auch mit einem großen Anglerverband nicht wesentlich ändern. 
Denn wenn der alle Sinne beisammen hat ( was man durchaus bezweifeln darf ) dann tritt der nicht alleine bei der EU auf, sondern im Zusammenschluß mit dem deutschen Fischereiverband.
Und dann ist es sowas von wumpe, ob da ein oder zwei Angler-Bundesverbände mitmischen. Das Gewicht bleibt das gleiche. 


Also hört bitte mit dem an den Haaren herbeigezogenen EU-Argumenten auf. Da kann man sich einbringen, gestern, heute und in der Zukunft, völlig egal ob es einen oder zwei Bundesverbände gibt.


Und je länger ich darüber nachdenke, um so interessanter finde ich den Gedanken, dass sich vernünftige Landesverbände dem DFV anschließen und die selbstverliebten und -beschäftigten Bundesverbände mit ihren linientreuen Spielkameraden in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden zu lassen. Und sparen würde man dabei auch noch ganz gewaltig.

Und es bleibt dabei: Bevor irgendein Bundesverband mit "einer Stimme spricht" sollen die, welche ihn finanzieren auf jeden Fall wissen, was diese Stimme sagen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nicht falsch mit dem Fischereiverband - aber finanziell soll der sowenig auf Rosen gebettet sein wie die beiden, die vortäuschen, etwas für Angler tun zu wollen...

Dennoch wäre das zumindest eine denkbare (dankbare?) Alternative, mittels der man die Dilettanten aus der Initiative und den Bundesverbänden ausbooten könnte..

Wo sie dann jedenfalls nicht mehr so viel Schaden für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland anrichten können, wie mit ihrem derzeitigen widerlichen, lächerlichen und undemokratischen Versuch, das hirnlos nochmal durchdrücken zu wollen........


----------



## schuessel (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *haben wir bereits einen einigen und großen Verband, der das macht.*
> 
> Das ist der Deutsche Fischereiverband.
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch mit dem Fischereiverband - aber finanziell soll der sowenig auf Rosen gebettet sein wie die beiden, die vortäuschen, etwas für Angler tun zu wollen...
> 
> Naja wenn das Geld nicht in den Anglerbundesverbänden verbraten würde....abschaffen und die Kosten auf 0 zurückfahren...wär ja vielleicht auch mehr für den DFV übrig.
> 
> ...



@Thomas:  Schön, dass ich unterhalten konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> @Thomas:  Schön, dass ich unterhalten konnte.


Gut sogar, danke ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch mit dem Fischereiverband - aber finanziell soll der sowenig auf Rosen gebettet sein wie die beiden, die vortäuschen, etwas für Angler tun zu wollen...
> 
> Dennoch wäre das zumindest eine denkbare (dankbare?) Alternative, mittels der man die Dilettanten aus der Initiative und den Bundesverbänden ausbooten könnte..
> 
> Wo sie dann jedenfalls nicht mehr so viel Schaden für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland anrichten können, wie mit ihrem derzeitigen widerlichen, lächerlichen und undemokratischen Versuch, das hirnlos nochmal durchdrücken zu wollen........



Naja, schau Dir mal an, wieviel Kohle die Landesverbände in den jeweiligen Bundesverband pumpen.

Im DFV würden die für, sagen wir mal aus dem Bauch raus die Hälfte, mit offenen Armen aufgenommen. 


Ich finde den Gedanken immer spannender.


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@all,

mich erreicht gestern ein Brief von meinem Angelverein zu einer ausserordendlichen Mitgliederversammlung.
Einziger Tagesordnungspunkt.............eine Befragung/Abstimmung über ein die "Zukunft unseres Landesverbandes" im VDSF...............

Alle Mitglieder werden jetzt befragt und mit den jeweiligen Ergebnissen, werden dann die Vereinsvorstitzenden ein Woche später zu einer "nachfolgenden Abstimmung" zu einem Landesverbandstreffen geladen....................

1. das finde ich SO genau richtig

2. kann ich dann mit dem "Ergebniss" leben.....wie immer es auch ausfallen wird.

Und ich bin kein Gegner einer starken "Gesamtvertretung aller Angler".............kann aber auch gut mit einem starken "nur Landesverband" leben.......der mir als Mitglied gerade signalisiert, das es um "Unsere" Interessen geht und der Landesverband nicht oder künftig nicht mehr ohne seine Basis agieren will..................einen Dank nach Kiel

gruß degl


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,



> eine Befragung/Abstimmung über ein die "Zukunft unseres Landesverbandes" im VDSF............


Eigentlich schade, dass vor einer Befragung/Abstimmung scheinbar die Informationen zur Meinungsbildung nicht auf der Agenda stehen.

Oder soll nur eine Landesverbandsmeinung durchgewunken werden?

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Und vor allem:
JETZT, wo sies verbockt haben da oben in Präsidum und Geschäftsführung, wollen diese Damen und Herren die Verantwortung dafür nicht mehr alleine tragen.

Statt dass die VORHER mal die Angler und Vereine befragt hätten, kommen sie jetzt hinterher..

NACHDEM sies vorher durch eigene Schuld versaubeutelt haben..

Da würde ich sofort nen Mißtrauensantrag gegen das gesamte Präsidium loslassen, bei einem solchen Versuch, nach dem eigenen Scheitern die Verantwortung dafür wegzudrücken......



PS:
Welcher LV ist das denn???


----------



## fredolf (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

hallo
Wer jemand von den "100% DAV - JA" kennt, sollte mal fragen, wo denn die abgegebenen Stimmenthaltungen gelandet sind!
(scheinbar bei den 100% Ja-Stimmen...)
Manche Deligierte haben - genau wie die Basis auch - nicht die leiseste Ahnung wo es genau hingehen soll (Informationsmangel) und hatten lieber mit Enthaltung gestimmt. 
Weiter möchte ich lieber nichts mahr dazu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

War keine geheime Abstimmung im DAV, daher haben alle brav die Hand gehoben..

Gab keine Enthaltung diesbezüglich..

Ich kenne aber selber alleine 2 DAV-LV-Präsis von denen die mit mir sprechen, die mir persönlich gesagt haben, bei einer geheimen Abstimmung hätten sie anders abgestimmt..


----------



## fredolf (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Gut, wenn es so war - dann sind die "hinter vorgehaltener Hand" gemachten Infos dazu wohl falsch gewesen. 
Ich kann das jedenfalls immer noch nicht glauben - 100% ...
Bei uns im Verein wurde jedenfalls mit Nein gestimmt und es den Übergeordneten KAV/LAV mitgeteilt und auch so abgestimmt. 
Aber wir leben ja in Deutschland, wo die gewählten Volks bzw. DAV - Vertreter auch ohne noch mal bei der Basis nachzufragen so abstimmen können, wie es Ihrer Meinung nach richtig ist.
Schade, das es keine "Volksabstimmung" gegeben hat, bei der genauso wie damals bei einer Euro-Abstimmung ein fettes NEIN herausgekommen währe!


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Welcher LV ist das denn???


 





degl schrieb:


> einen Dank nach Kiel
> 
> gruß degl


 




#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

uuups, ja, überlesen - Asche auf mein Haupt,.

Aber wiederum traurigerweise für  das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland typisch:
Da hiess es in deren Forum seitens des Pressesprechers, Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss waren sich einig, dass fusioniert werden muss..

Da hätte man deswegen dann weder Vereine noch gar Angler fragen müssen..

Da wird dann sogar ohne Rücksprache und weitere Information der Vereine oder Angler in die Initiative eingetreten!

Die trotz x-facher Warnungen und obwohl nicht einmal im VDSF eine genügende Mehrheit für diese Art der Fusion da war, das weiter durchgezogen hat.

*Damit gehört gerade der LSFV-SH zu den Hauptverantwortlichen dieses Debakels!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und statt dass jetzt Konsequenzen gezogen werden und diese Leute wegen erwiesener Unfähigkeit zurücktreten, kommen sie jetzt auf die Idee - NACHDEM DIE DAS SELBER verbockt haben - jetzt hinterher die Angler zu fragen.

Um sich aus ihrer Verantwortung zu stehlen!!!!!!

*UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo Thomas....................

nach wie vor sind die meißten Angler in SH für die Fusion..............nur der Landesverband will das wohl nochmal hinterfragen und hebt IHN wohltuend von anderen Verbänden ab.

Es hat auch weit im "Vorfeld" der Fusionsverhandlungen ein Meinungsbild gegeben und zwar so wie die "Regeln" es vorsehen.............nur die meisten von uns "Normalangler" haben einfach keinen Bock auf "mitarbeit" und das wird in der "Gesamtdiskusion"  von "ALLEN DISKUTANTEN" geflissentlich übersehen.........  Ich scliesse mich da mit ein.

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

bei eurer damaligen meinungsbildung lagen aber nicht alle infos auf dem tisch, interesse hin oder her.
das ist doch der knackpunkt.
wie soll ich mir ne meinung bilden, wenn ich keine infos habe?

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas....................
> 
> nach wie vor sind die meißten Angler in SH für die Fusion..............nur der Landesverband will das wohl nochmal hinterfragen und hebt IHN wohltuend von anderen Verbänden ab.


 
Nein Degl, das ist eine große Verars...! Der LSFV SH will nur sein Haupt reinwaschen! Die Informationen sind in meinen Augen immer noch nicht verständlich für jeden aufbereitet worden, Informationen werden meinem Gefühl nach immer noch vorenthalten, evtl. mag ich mich täuschen... Jetzt werden die Angler mit so einer Frage zu einer Entscheidung gedrängt ohne anscheinend alle wichtigen Informationen vorliegen zu haben bzw. wird diese Frage trotz in meinen Augen *vorsätzlichem zurückhalten von Informationen* gestellt! So sollen hinterher die Angler an der Misere Schuld sein??? Ist das das Ziel?

Nein, nicht mehr mit mir. Ich habe am Freitag einen Rechtsanwalt mit der Klärung der Vorgehensweise zu der Fusion (u.a. die Rolle des LSFV SH, VDSF, Kreisverband und meines Vereines hierbei und auf eigene Kosten...) beauftragt. Sollte es nur irgendwelche Bedenken geben, werde ich mir das Recht zur Klage vorbehalten. Ich habe die Schnauze voll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es müssen Köpfe rollen- und ich werde alles dafür tun das es passiert! Leider bin ich nur Mirglied in einem Verein und mein RA muss hier mir der Klärung anfangen- macht mich nicht zum Mitglied des Monats...


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,

im S-H Forum kann man ja nachlesen, dass Angler und Vereine, wenn überhaupt nur Informationen bekommen, die verbands-konform sind und selbst das hat die Basis ansich nicht zu interessieren.

Wichtig ist eh nur, dass verbandskonform abgestimmt wird - wieso soll man dann informieren.

Und an sich hat der Verband ja auch Recht ! - Wieso sollen Angler etwas in einem Naturschutzverband was zu melden haben ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Es hat auch weit im "Vorfeld" der Fusionsverhandlungen ein Meinungsbild gegeben und zwar so wie die "Regeln" es vorsehen.............


Sorry, da glaub ich eurem Pressesprecher mehr, der das ja klar gemacht hat, wie das läuft:
Ohne informieren und fragen der Vereine oder der Basis..

Woher wollen die denn wissen, ob die Angler da für die Fusion sind, so dilettantisch wie die geplant und durchgeführt wurde?

Haben ihnen das die Kreisverbandsvorsitzenden gesagt?

Das wäre sonst ja wirklich ein trauriges Bild, wenn die Angler in SH so dumm wären, sich so eine Fusion zu wünschen..

Zudem wurde nach bekanntwerden der relevanten Infos sich nicht rückversichert bei der Basis, ob das unter diesen Umstände noch gewollt wäre (warum auch, man hat ja schon zu Anfang die Basis nicht gefragt, insofern konsequent - traurigerweise..)

Es haben der Wirtschaftsprüfer gewarnt, der Notar, die VDSF-Justitiarin, es hat bis dahin nicht einmal eine ausreichende Mehrheit für diese Fusion im VDSF gegeben..

DIE SIND EINFACH UNFÄHIG!!

Wenn die das dann trotzdem so durchziehen, statt zumindest den Zeitdruck rauszunehmen der ja auch von der Initiative, der SH mit angehört!! OHNE Not aufgebaut wurde.


Sorry.

Wie schon gesagt, neben den Bundesverbänden sind die Mitglieder der Initiative HAUPTVERANTWORTLICH für diesen Dilettantismus, der dann in diesem Desaster endete - also auch und gerade der LSFV-SH..

Wo sich jetzt im Nachhinein die Verantwortlichen versuchen, nen schlanken Fuss zu machen und sich um die Verantwortung drücken wollen..

SONST WÜRDEN DIE NÄMLICH ZURÜCKTRETEN!

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Präsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer  beider Bundesverbände, von Bayern, Meckpomm, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Hessen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt.. (hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben..) - es ist beileibe nicht die Alleinschuld von SH...

Ironie an:
eher so ne Art "Bildung krimineller Vereinigung"...
Ironie aus


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> bei eurer damaligen meinungsbildung lagen aber nicht alle infos auf dem tisch, interesse hin oder her.
> das ist doch der knackpunkt.
> wie soll ich mir ne meinung bilden, wenn ich keine infos habe?
> 
> antonio



Nun.............die "Zahlen" liegen ja erst seit einigen Wochen vor..............und ich besinne mich auf einen Zeitraum von über 10 Jahren

Wer weis denn schon wie "damals " die Zahlen waren?

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

welche zahlen?
wann haben eure mitglieder ihre meinung kundgetan?
vor oder nach den veröffentlichungen der situation in den verbänden?
wie wurden eure mitglieder informiert?
nach allem, was selbst eure verbandsfunktionäre von sich gegeben haben, gab es diese infos nicht, selbst der verband hatte sie nicht.
es geht nicht um vor zehn jahren sondern um die noch nicht so lang zurückreichende vergangenheit.
wurden eure mitglieder unter der vorrasussetzung der neuesten infos befragt?
ich glaube nicht, wie kannst du dann behaupten die mehrheit ist dafür?

antonio


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Thomas.........als du dein Anglerboard gegründet hast............haben wir schon über einen "Gesamtverband" diskutiert.

Und nach wie vor............halte ich die Dauer und die handelnden Personen für diese "trübe Aussendarstellung"  als "tragend"

Und auch eure Aktivitäten in diesem Zusammenhang halte ich für absolut nachvollziehbar, wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell sich seit 2000 das WEB etabliert hat und endlich auch als "Druckmittel" seine Berechtigung erhält.

Was ich mir manchmal gewünscht hätte, wäre die "Moderation" eurerseits zu den viel "nebulösen Spekulationen" und teilweise "unerträglichen Ergüsse" die in den Diskusionströöts so zu finden sind( es las sich manchmal wie "Menschen im Brennpunkt des Lebens/16:00-Privatfernsehen).....................

Was ich hier noch ergänzen will ist folgendes, es kann gut sein, das bei der anlaufenden "Meinungsfindung" auch heraus kommen könnte..............das der "Austritt aus dem VDSF" als Ergebniss resultiert ..............und das sehe ich nicht POSITIV....könnte/würde aber auch damit leben.

gruß degl


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> welche zahlen?
> wann haben eure mitglieder ihre meinung kundgetan?
> vor oder nach den veröffentlichungen der situation in den verbänden?
> wie wurden eure mitglieder informiert?
> ...



Antonio..........

genau aus dem gleichen Grund, wie ich hier sehen kann,.........wie wenige(im Verhältniss der Gesamtangler) dagegen sind......

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

du schlußfolgerst schon wieder falsch.
schlußfolgern kann man erst, wenn man ne ehrliche befragung mit bekanntgabe *aller* objektiven infos gemacht hat.
und das ist bisher nicht geschehen.
und nur weil hier nicht viele, gemessen an der gesamtzahl ne aussage gemacht haben, kann man über die zahl der fusionsgegner keine aussage machen.
zumal sich in berlin ja bestätigt hat, was mit denen passiert die in der öffentlichen probeabstimmung dagegen gestimmt haben.

antonio


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mehr mit mir. Ich habe am Freitag einen Rechtsanwalt mit der Klärung der Vorgehensweise des LSFV SH (auf eigene Kosten...) beauftragt. Sollte es nur irgendwelche Bedenken geben, werde ich klagen. Ich habe die Schnauze voll vom LSFV SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es müssen Köpfe rollen- und ich werde alles dafür tun das es passiert!


 


@Ferkelfahndung

Keine Angst Fischerbandit nicht was du denkst |rolleyes


@Ferkelfahndung,hatte ich nicht vor ein paar tagen auf dein Posting geantwort wir müssen nicht lange warten bis dieser fall (siehe zitat fisherb.) eintritt,und hatte ich dir nicht gesagt das ich dich schon bald daran erinnern muss.

Wie du siehst hat es nicht lange gedauert,und ich vermute ganz stark das dieses nicht das letzte mal sein wird.


lg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich gestehe jedem z, sich etwas schönreden zu wollen.
Fakt bleibt, was passiert ist und dass die Verantwortlichen in SH zusammen mit  Bayern, Meckpomm, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Hessen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt.. (hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben..) und beiden Bundesverbänden aus oben genannten Gründen HAUPTVERANTWORTLICH für dieses Desaster sind und daher die Präsiden und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer zurücktreten sollten, um ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern un dem Angeln in ganz Deuschland gerecht zu werden und um zu vermeiden, dass die weiter dem Bild der Angler und des Angelns weiter Schaden zufügen können.

Nochmal:
*Es haben der Wirtschaftsprüfer gewarnt, der Notar, die VDSF-Justitiarin, es hat bis dahin nicht einmal eine ausreichende Mehrheit für diese Fusion im VDSF gegeben..*

Wenn die das dann trotzdem so durchziehen, statt zumindest den Zeitdruck rauszunehmen der ja auch von der Initiative - der SH mit angehört- OHNE Not aufgebaut wurde, sind sie schlicht unfähig!!


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,

ich kann degl Meinung verstehen: wenn man nichts sehen - hören - sagen möchte - dann muss man von seinem LV begeistert sein -> die nehmen einem das dann schon ab.

Mal schauen wie hoch der Preis sein wird?


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> du schlußfolgerst schon wieder falsch.
> schlußfolgern kann man erst, wenn man ne ehrliche befragung mit bekanntgabe *aller* objektiven infos gemacht hat.
> und das ist bisher nicht geschehen.
> und nur weil hier nicht viele, gemessen an der gesamtzahl ne aussage gemacht haben, kann man über die zahl der fusionsgegner keine aussage machen.
> ...



Ist hier nicht geschen..........

gruß degl


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann degl Meinung verstehen: wenn man nichts sehen - hören - sagen möchte - dann muss man von seinem LV begeistert sein -> die nehmen einem das dann schon ab.
> 
> Mal schauen wie hoch der Preis sein wird?



Was lässt dich vermuten?

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich gestehe jedem z, sich etwas schönreden zu wollen.
Fakt bleibt, was passiert ist und dass die Verantwortlichen in SH zusammen mit  Bayern, Meckpomm, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Hessen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt.. (hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben..) und beiden Bundesverbänden aus oben genannten Gründen HAUPTVERANTWORTLICH für dieses Desaster sind und daher die Präsidien und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer zurücktreten sollten!

Um ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern un dem Angeln in ganz Deuschland gerecht zu werden..

Und um zu vermeiden, dass die weiter dem Bild der Angler und des Angelns weiter Schaden zufügen können.

Nochmal:
*Es haben der Wirtschaftsprüfer gewarnt, der Notar, die VDSF-Justitiarin, es hat bis dahin nicht einmal eine ausreichende Mehrheit für diese Fusion im VDSF gegeben..*

Wenn die das dann trotzdem so durchziehen, statt zumindest den Zeitdruck rauszunehmen der ja auch von der Initiative - der SH mit angehört- OHNE Not aufgebaut wurde, sind sie schlicht unfähig!!

Es gab ja Verbände, die das alles kommen sahen und auch öffentlich gewarnt hatten.

Es ging also, bewiesen in der Praxis.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Das du auf den LVSH gut zu sprechen bist. Stell da doch einmal eine kritische Frage, dann wird sich deine Meinung schon ändern. Du hast ja selber in dem Angelforum den Thread gelesen. Ein paar kritische, begründete Fragen und der Pressesprecher ist beleidigt und bekommt Schnappatmung.

Wie dort mit "Abweichlern" umgegangen wird, zeigt ja schon das Beispiel von dem ehemaligen Moderator, welcher Hauptsächlich in der MeFo Ecke zugange war.

Und Btw: @ Fisherbandit, gute Sache!
Würd mich freuen, wenn du uns hier auf dem laufenden hältst.


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo degl,



> Und nach wie vor............halte ich die Dauer und die handelnden Personen für diese "trübe Aussendarstellung"  als "tragend"



das läßt mich vermuten....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und Btw: @ Fisherbandit, gute Sache!
> Würd mich freuen, wenn du uns hier auf dem laufenden hältst.


 
Das werde ich so wie die Sachlage es zulässt. Je intensiver man sich mit dem Gesamtkonstrukt in unserem ach so schönem Hobby beschäftigt, desto komplizierter sind die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich dieses Modell der Mafia als Geschäftsmodell zur Geldwäsche anbiete...Die zahlen bestimmt richtig Kohle für so ein Konstrukt- auf so eine Idee kommt nämlich niemand, außer alte Herren mit verdammt viel Zeit, um ihre Persönlichkeit zu schützen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Meinen Respekt, das du Zeit und Kohle da rein steckst!

Würde mir auch gerne mal die kompletten Bücher von den Landesverbänden und Gesamtverband anschauen. Da wird es bestimmt das eine oder andere geben, wo man, sagen wir einmal, erstaunt schauen wird...

Aber erst einmal schauen, was die nächste Zeit passiert. Mag schon jemand eine Prognose abgeben, ob die Fusion im März durchgewunken wird?


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hi!

Ich kann nur sagen, daß sich niemand darüber hinweg täuschen sollte, daß hier scheinbar nur so wenige Leute und auch immer die selben sich zu Wort melden.

Es ist einfach mal so, daß ich nicht unbedingt meinen Senf zum vorletzten Posting dazugeben muß, wenn im letzten gesagt wurde, was ich im Wesentlichen auch denke.

Eigentlich wollen wir ja alle eine Fusion und daraus resultierend eine starke Vertretung *für* uns Angler gegenüber denen, die unsere Interessen aus den verschiedensten Gründen beschneiden wollen. Seien diese Gründe politischer, ideologischer oder finanzieller Natur.

Wir wollen die Fusion nur nicht unter den Vorzeichen, die gerade bestehen.

Und diese Vorzeichen sehen so aus, daß die Vertretung der Angler, die aus dieser unsäglichen Version der Fusion hervorgehen würde, genau so, wie sie es in der jüngsten Vergangenheit schon als  geteilte Vertretung getan hat, uns alle an eben diese Angelgegner verkaufen wird!

Verkaufen an die Ideologen, an die Finanzler und auch an die Politik!

Und warum?

Nur um in den allgemeinen Medien einen guten Eindruck zu machen und jedem Druck von außen "pro aktiv" auszuweichen!

Bloß nicht mal Gesicht zeigen und bei einem kontroversen Thema mal in die Diskussion einsteigen.

So fühle ich mich als Angler jedenfalls nicht gut Vertreten, sondern eher getreten!

War jetzt wieder mal viel mehr als ich eigentlich beitragen wollte. Ich musste mich aber bemühen, mich Eindeutig auszudrücken, damit mir niemand die Worte im Mund verdrehen kann.

Fazit: 

Fusion: JA, aber nicht SO! 

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> So fühle ich mich als Angler jedenfalls nicht gut Vertreten, sondern eher getreten!
> 
> War jetzt wieder mal viel mehr als ich eigentlich beitragen wollte. Ich musste mich aber bemühen, mich Eindeutig auszudrücken, damit mir niemand die Worte im Mund verdrehen kann.
> 
> ...



:m:m:m:m

Und damit das überhaupt kommen kann:
Weg mit denen, die dieses jetzige Desaster zu verantworten haben!!


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo degl,
> 
> 
> 
> das läßt mich vermuten....




Das ich begeistert von meinem Landesverband bin?...........#t

Nun ........eigentlich wollte ich nur "Aktuelles" berichten und mich nicht rechtfertigen........aaaber, da mir eine "gewisse Altersmilde"
anheim liegt...........werde ich nur soviel von mir geben:

Alles andere als Begeisterung käme der Beschreibung näher.........überstrahlt von der "Unlust" selbst aktiv mitzuarbeiten............

Und doch sind mir 15 Fusionsdiskusionjahre auch zuviel......und die, die mich in Kiel pers. kennen wissen das.
Allerdings werde ich immer darauf achten, das man Abends noch ein Bier zusammen trinken kann#g

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Man kann auch mit Leuten ein Bier trinken, die ihre Verantwortung wahrnehmen und zurücktreten - besser sogar als mit solchen, die an ihren Sesseln kleben, nach meiner Meinung....

Denn Fakt bleibt, was passiert ist..

Und dass die Verantwortlichen in SH zusammen mit  Bayern, Meckpomm, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Hessen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt.. (hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben..) und beiden Bundesverbänden aus oben genannten Gründen HAUPTVERANTWORTLICH für dieses Desaster sind und daher die Präsidien und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer zurücktreten sollten!

Um ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern un dem Angeln in ganz Deuschland gerecht zu werden..

Und um zu vermeiden, dass die weiter dem Bild der Angler und des Angelns weiter Schaden zufügen können.

Nochmal:
*Es haben der Wirtschaftsprüfer gewarnt, der Notar, die VDSF-Justitiarin, es hat bis dahin nicht einmal eine ausreichende Mehrheit für diese Fusion im VDSF gegeben..*

Wenn die das dann trotzdem so durchziehen, statt zumindest den Zeitdruck rauszunehmen der ja auch von der Initiative - der SH mit angehört- OHNE Not aufgebaut wurde, sind sie schlicht unfähig!!

Es gab ja Verbände, die das alles kommen sahen und auch öffentlich gewarnt hatten.

Es ging also auch anders und besser, bewiesen in der Praxis.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> Und doch sind mir 15 Fusionsdiskusionjahre auch zuviel......und die, die mich in Kiel pers. kennen wissen das.
> Allerdings werde ich immer darauf achten, das man Abends noch ein Bier zusammen trinken kann#g
> 
> gruß degl



Das bedeuted dann wohl, das von dir keine Kritik kommt. Damit können die meisten in Kiel nämlich nicht umgehen. Da muss ich wieder an den Thread im Angelforum denken.

Diese Kuschel Mentalität ist ja schon und gut, wenn man z.B. Erzieher für behinderte Kinder ist. Aber in der realen Welt müssen manchmal Entscheidungen getroffen werden und evtl. Rückschläge oder Fehlentscheidungen (was jedem passieren kann und auch kein Problem ist, sofern man es sich eingestehen kann und dazu steht und es versucht beim nächsten mal besser zu machen) in Kauf genommen werden.

Der Thread im Angelforum spricht aber leider eine deutliche Sprache, wie die Funktionäre dort mit Fragen, Kritiken und Sorgen der Leute umgehen.

Das solche Leute dann nicht einmal eine Fusion in einem Zeitraum von 15 Jahren auf die Beine stellen können, verwundert auch keinen.

Das allerschlimmste ist nur, das wenn Thomas und das AB nicht gewesen wären, dann wäre das Ding so durchgemauschelt worden und das schlimmste Szenario für die Angellandschaft wäre schon eingetreten.

Und noch was persönliches: Degl, ich schätze dich so ein, das du schon Plan vom Angeln hast und da du viel im Küstenbereich unterwegs bist (klassisches Kochttopfangeln), trifft dich ein Kochtopfangelverband auch nicht so drastisch. Das is generell in der Kieler Ecke so, dort sind viele Pro LSFV-SH Leute unterwegs, welche alle die klassichen Kochtopfangler sind.

Was ist aber mit dem Rest in SH? Verlässt man Kiel, so werden die Specimenthunter und C&R Leute immer mehr. Und die ziehen bei einem Kochtopfangelverband den kürzeren. Man darf laut dem Verband zwar 20 Untermaßige Dorsche vom Strand fangen, die 120m Wasserski fahren lassen und danach zurücksetzten (wo sie von den Möwen gefressen werden), aber wenn ich an einem Naturwasser abseits der Küste sitze und ein paar Rotaugen/Rotfedern mit Pose fange und zurücksetze (die danach weiter schwimmen), dann bin ich der Verbrecher.

Sowas geht einfach nicht!

Ich finde GuFi angeln ist Umweltvershmutzung und das Brandungsangeln unwaidgerecht ist. Trotzdem laufe ich NICHT los und unternehme etwas dagegen. Die "Zurücksetzer" müssen sich aber von dem Verband drangsalieren lassen.

Und da frage ich mich, was diese Leute glauben zu sein, dass die sich herausnehmen, sich in meine Hobbyausübung einzumischen. Und zwar negativ und das, obwohl die als Angelverband FÜR meine Interessen einstehen sollten... 

Leben und Leben lassen sollte nicht nur für Fische gelten (wobei ich auch kein Problem habe, wenn auch ein Fisch zum verspeisen entnommen wird), sondern auch für die Angler untereinander. Und mit den Kochtopfangelansichten werden ganz viele Angler eben keine Interessenvertretung haben.

Dann dürfen wir uns in Deutschland weiterhin über Fischleere Gewässer freuen, wo man maximal Fische in den Größen Mindestmaß + 10 Zentimeter fangen kann. Klasse.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> Ist hier nicht geschen..........
> 
> gruß degl



ja und es geht doch nicht ums hier.
und nicht nur die, die hier schreiben haben ne meinung.nur muß sie eben nicht jeder hier kundtun.
du machst es dir ganz schön einfach mit deiner argumentation.
und wenn man sich etwas schönreden will bitteschön, aber dann diese meinung nicht auf andere anwenden.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich hatte diese Woche ein interessantes Aha-Erlebnis zu diesem Thema. 

Ich musste beruflich an einem Abendessen teilnehmen und wie es so ist macht man ein wenig Smalltalk mit den Tischnachbarn. Da stellt sich dann heraus, dass mein Nachbar Angler ist. Man quatscht also weiter und er erzählt, dass er auch für den Verband aktiv sein. Ich spreche ihn sachte auf das Thema Fusion an und er lacht laut.

Dann kam folgende Erklärung: Ja wenn ein paar Besserwisser die Lage nicht begreifen, sitzt Bayern das halt aus. Man wolle hier keine Angeltouristen, die Lust an "aufgeblasenen Karpfen" hätten und tonnenweise Futter ins Wasser werfen. Fische sind zum Essen da, oder man solle sie gleich im Wasser lassen und so sähen das auch die Naturschutzverbände. Deshalb auch die weitere Verschärfung der Bestimmungen in Mittelfranken und da käme noch mehr.
Außerdem solle man mal schauen, wer das Geld habe. 

Mal unabhängig davon, was man von diesen Statements hält: Wenn ich mir das "DAV-Land" anschaue und mit Bayern vergleiche, prallen hier doch Welten aufeinander. Welche gemeinsamen Positionen gibt es denn hier, die ein Dachverband vertreten solle? Und man muss kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, dass Bayern ein ganz gewichtiges Wort im neuen Verband mitreden würde. Da gäbe doch Mord und Totschlag. Oder sehe ich das falsch ???


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hi!

Ich denke, das siehst du ziemlich richtig!

Warum sonst wohl sollte man es im Vorfeld dieser Fusion versäumt haben, angelpolitische Grundsätze festzuschreiben?

Ist die Fusion erst durch, kann eh keiner mehr was ändern.
Warum also die (zahlenden) Mitglieder vorher mit diesem Stoff belasten? |supergri

Hinterher ist doch noch früh genug!

p.s.: scnr! 

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Bayern hat sich schon isoliert durch die Erpressungsversuche zur Fusion und muss entweder alleine durchkommen oder mit ein paar durchgeknallten anderen Verbänden, die sich Bayern unterordnen wollen, versuchen was  Verbandsähnliches hinzukriegen.

Aber die werden weder in einem einheitlichen Verband noch in einem sonstigen Konstrukt mehr die Rolle spielen, die sie im VDSF noch spielen konnten.

Und dass das die Angler in Bayern auch eher anders sehen als die Verbandler (siehe die vielen Karpfenpuffgewässer da, kommen ja nicht von ungefähr), davon kann man auch getrost ausgehen..........


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,



> Man wolle hier keine Angeltouristen, die Lust an "aufgeblasenen Karpfen"  hätten und tonnenweise Futter ins Wasser werfen. Fische sind zum Essen  da, oder man solle sie gleich im Wasser lassen


Dann wird der Touristenschein in S-H wohl wieder kassiert werden .... wenn Herr B. die Leitlinien bundesweit vorgibt.

Ironie:
Angler auf den Weg nach Italien müssen bei ihrem Heimatverband den Kofferraum versiegeln lassen - ansonsten können Angeln auf bayrischen Staatgebiet beschlagnahmt werden.


----------



## degl (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das bedeuted dann wohl, das von dir keine Kritik kommt. Damit können die meisten in Kiel nämlich nicht umgehen. Da muss ich wieder an den Thread im Angelforum denken.



Jedenfalls nicht in der "Yellowpress".........

Und C&R am Ostseestrand geht nun mal garnicht|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Fakt bleibt, was passiert ist...

Da ist alles drumrumdiskutieren und schönreden wollen zwecklos....

Und dass die Verantwortlichen in* SH zusammen mit  Bayern, Meckpomm, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Hessen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt.. *(hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben..) und *beiden Bundesverbänden* aus genannten Gründen *HAUPTVERANTWORTLICH* für dieses Desaster sind und daher die Präsidien und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer zurücktreten sollten!

Um ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern und dem Angeln in ganz Deuschland gerecht zu werden..

Und um zu vermeiden, dass die weiter dem Bild der Angler und des Angelns weiter Schaden zufügen können.

Nochmal:
*Es haben der Wirtschaftsprüfer gewarnt, der Notar, die VDSF-Justitiarin, es hat bis zum 17.11. nicht einmal eine ausreichende Mehrheit für diese Fusion im VDSF gegeben..*

Wenn die das dann trotzdem so durchziehen, statt zumindest den Zeitdruck rauszunehmen  - der ja auch von der Initiative *OHNE Not* aufgebaut wurde -  *sind die  ALLE schlicht unfähig!!*

Es gab ja Verbände, die das alles kommen sahen und auch öffentlich gewarnt hatten.

Es ging also auch anders und besser, bewiesen in der Praxis.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Da haste ne Abstimmung (zweite Meldung):
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Was ändert eine Abstimmung an der Unfähigkeit der oben genannten Verbände, deren Präsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer auf Grund der bewiesenen Unfähigkeit zur Fusion zurücktreten müssten??

Du kannst ja eine machen, wenn Du das für notwendig halten solltest ..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wie sagte Großvater einst..aus einem Pixxpott kannste keinen Kochpott machen,der wird immer müffeln.

Und bei diesem unausgegorenem (Kon)Fusions Theater müffelt vieles..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Wann gibt es hier eine Abstimmung über JA oder NEIN?
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Habe mal eine Umfrage erstellt hier auf dem Forum - das hattest du doch gemeint?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Mit Nögerlei nicht, nur dann, wen man genug Angler dazu kriegt, sich Gedanken zu machen und über ihre Vereine inkompetente Verbandspräsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer abzusetzen  - Weil mit diesen Leuten das wieder alles schiefgehen wird und diese Leute immer wieder das Angeln nur noch tiefer in den Dreck ziehen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht in der "Yellowpress".........
> 
> Und C&R am Ostseestrand geht nun mal garnicht|rolleyes
> 
> gruß degl



Ein wenig mehr hätte ich schon erwartet. Da du nicht widersprichst, scheine ich wohl recht zu haben.

Ich denke schon, dass du meinen Post richtig verstanden hast.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Genau so!  Danke.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



tja da sind wir wieder beim thema wie gestalte ich eine umfrage.
ja und nein und egal reicht eben nicht.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> mich erreicht gestern ein Brief von meinem Angelverein zu einer ausserordendlichen Mitgliederversammlung.
> Einziger Tagesordnungspunkt.............eine Befragung/Abstimmung über ein die "Zukunft unseres Landesverbandes" im VDSF...............
> ...



Mal ganz sachlich.

Es ist natürlich richtig und gut, wenn ein Verband die Basis einbezieht und befragt.

Wichtig ist in diesem konkreten Punkt jedoch, dass man die Basis nicht vor die Alternative stellt: Pro Fusion oder Austritt aus dem VDSF.

Beides ist nicht die optimale Lösung.


Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Mitglieder dem Verband die Botschaft übermitteln, dass es so wie in der Vergangenheit geschehen, nicht weitergehen kann und darf.


Ich halte, auch wenn man mir das jetzt vorhalten mag, eine solche Mitgliederbefragung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für vollkommen sinnlos und undurchdacht.

Alle Landesverbände sollten sich jetzt erstmal sammeln, die eigene angelpolitische Grundausrichtung mit der Basis abstimmen und dann einen erneuten Versuch machen, zu einem gemeinsamen Verband zu finden. 

Ergo müsste die Frage des Verbandes jetzt nicht lauten "Fusion der Austritt " sondern "Wie stellt ihr Euch einen zukünftigen Landesverband vor". 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls niemals aufdrängen lassen, zwischen zwei Übeln zu wählen, damit nachher gesagt wird: "Die Basis hat so entschieden".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



degl schrieb:


> Und C&R am Ostseestrand geht nun mal garnicht|rolleyes
> 
> gruß degl


Das würde ich "denen in Kiel" aber nicht erzählen, denn ansonsten werden Sie Dir ganz schnell das Brandungsangeln komplett verbieten- nämlich wenn sie merken, dass die Untermassigen keine Überlebenschance haben. Das wäre dann ja die Steigerung zum geplanten zeitlich befristeten Verbot eines jeden Jahres (01.01.-30.04) für das Fischen in der Brandung. Und laß dann mal erst die Bayern über unsere Küsten mitbestimmen- denen ist das doch so egal was wir hier oben machen oder wollen. Da kann man doch mal das Fischen an der Küste bei irgendwelchen Verbänden opfern, um in Bayern ein paar Fischtreppen mehr zubekommen...

Aber die Fusion ist ansonsten ne geile Idee...#q

Insbesondere den Punkt 2a) der Satzung finde ich total Klasse. Zitat: 

_Die Mitglieder haben die Pflicht, den Verband bei der Erfüllung seiner satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben __zu unterstützen, die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung *auszuführen bzw. zu befolgen* und den __festgesetzten Beitrag an den Verband pünktlich abzuführen._​
Hat für mich so etwas wie eine Narrenfreiheitsklausel. Wir sagen und alle müssen machen- das wird für einen Verband wie SH nicht so leicht...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@ Fisherbandit, eine ausgeprägte Kurzsichtigkeit mit eingeschränktem Blickfeld scheinen die meisten Fusionsbefürworter zu haben. Das dort früher oder später mal Folgen bei rauskommen, welche sie selber stark in der Ausübung ihres Hobbys beschränkten, wird konsequent ausgeblendet.

Meine Angelei stört den Kochtopfangelverband ja jetzt schon.

Bedeutet das Angelverbot in der Brandung auch das Verbot für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer? Oder betrifft das nur die Brandungsangelei?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir jedenfalls niemals aufdrängen lassen, zwischen zwei Übeln zu wählen, damit nachher gesagt wird: "Die Basis hat so entschieden".


 
Tja, Ralle, aber genau das wollen die in Kiel erreichen! "Die in Kiel" zeigen den Mitgliedern das "Die in Kiel" auf sie hören und lassen "uns" Mitglieder entscheiden. Dann sind diese - also wir Angler - Schuld! Egal was, wie, wann oder wo. Und die Mitglieder machen das in SH mal wieder mit. Der Verband zählt auf die Naivität und scheint recht zu behalten. Niemand hat doch dort den Mut auf den Tisch zu hauen. Aus diesem Grund wird sich auch nie etwas ändern. Die sitzen da bei einem Bier bei dieser Show- Veranstaltung im Dezember alle friedlich zusammen und sagen "Boah, sind die toll beim LSFV SH". Und "die in Kiel" glauben das auch noch und können auch weiterhin Blödsinn verzapfen. Und dann kommen Entscheidungen, höhere Beiträge, Verbote etc. und niemand ist Schuld- denn die Mitgleider haben "denen in Kiel" ja den Auftrag gegeben. So läuft Verbandsarbeit- ich nenne das weiterhin verarscxxxxe...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

So eine "Arbeit" kommt dabei heraus, wenn man Kritiker konsequent aussen vor lässt und immer schön unter seinesgleichen bleibt. Das Vetternwirtschaft, früher oder später, negative Folgen hat, ist auch klar.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



			
				Allrounder27;3764676Bedeutet das Angelverbot in der Brandung auch das Verbot für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer? Oder betrifft das nur die Brandungsangelei?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, soll auch nicht das Thema hier sein. Diese Überlegung hat mir jemand aus dem LSFV SH im Januar 2011 mal in einer Mail "so nebenbei" mitgeteilt. Ob das noch aktuell ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Eventuell ist das auch wieder vom Tisch, weil sie ja durch die guten Beziehungen zur Gen- Technologie Industrie keine Bestandsängste mehr fürchten...|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja, Ralle, aber genau das wollen die in Kiel erreichen! "Die in Kiel" zeigen den Mitgliedern das "Die in Kiel" auf sie hören und lassen "uns" Mitglieder entscheiden. Dann sind diese - also wir Angler - Schuld! Egal was, wie, wann oder wo. Und die Mitglieder machen das in SH mal wieder mit. Der Verband zählt auf die Naivität und scheint recht zu behalten. Niemand hat doch dort den Mut auf den Tisch zu hauen. Aus diesem Grund wird sich auch nie etwas ändern. Die sitzen da bei einem Bier bei dieser Show- Veranstaltung im Dezember alle friedlich zusammen und sagen "Boah, sind die toll beim LSFV SH". Und "die in Kiel" glauben das auch noch und können auch weiterhin Blödsinn verzapfen. Und dann kommen Entscheidungen, höhere Beiträge, Verbote etc. und niemand ist Schuld- denn die Mitgleider haben "denen in Kiel" ja den Auftrag gegeben. So läuft Verbandsarbeit- ich nenne das weiterhin verarscxxxxe...




Naja, so einfach ist dies nicht.
Es gehört schon einiges dazu sich vor einer versammelter Mannschaft zu stellen und den Herren Rechtsanwälten evtl. einige noch mit nem Dr. Titel etc. die Meinung zu geigen.
Da ist schon ein gewisser Psychologischer Druck hinter.
Der kleine Angler gegen die Rede gewandten Rechtsanwälte und Doktoren aus dem Verband.
Das ist schon eine grosse Hürde die da überwunden werden muss.
Man will ja selbst auch nicht als Depp dastehn.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich bin jemand, der möchte, das jeder so angeln kann wie er möchte. Soviel Toleranz erfahre ich (der auch maßige Fische wieder zurücksetzt) von den Abknüpplern jedoch nicht. Inzwischen bin ich soweit, das Verbote für die Kochtopfleute ein leichtes Schmunzeln bei mir verursachen.

Dann am besten noch gleich Angelverbot an den letzten Heringsangelplätzen, damit sich das auch richtig lohnt und einige aus dem Raum Kiel mal ein paar Einschläge merken.

GuFi angeln und FoPu's dann auch gleich noch abschaffen.

Alles im Sinne des Naturschutzes, der für die Verbände (und das kuschen vor Behörden und "Naturschutzorganisationen) ja das wichtigste ist (wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil es eben bequemer ist, vor den Behörden und "Naturschutzorganisationen" zu kuschen, statt gegenan zu gehen).

Danach ist das Geheule dann wieder groß und der O-Ton am Wasser wird in die Richtung "Das haben wir icht gewollt/gewusst" gehen.

Ich sitz dann weiterhin auf Privatgrundstück und angel wie ich will. #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist dies nicht.
> Es gehört schon einiges dazu sich vor einer versammelter Mannschaft zu stellen und den Herren Rechtsanwälten evtl. einige noch mit nem Dr. Titel etc. die Meinung zu geigen.
> Da ist schon ein gewisser Psychologischer Druck hinter.
> Der kleine Angler gegen die Rede gewandten Rechtsanwälte und Doktoren aus dem Verband.
> ...



Ich denke, das es auch unter den Anglern den einen oder anderen Akademiker gibt. Und vor einem Dr. Titel (in wer weiss was für einem Bereich) oder vor einem Jura Studim braucht man nun auch keine Ehrfurcht zu haben.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das es auch unter den Anglern den einen oder anderen Akademiker gibt. Und auf einen Dr. Titel (in wer weiss was für einem Bereich) oder vor einem Jura Studim braucht man nun auch keine Ehrfurcht zu haben.



Das sagst Du so.
Da gehört schon einiges dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Sarkasmus an:


> Dr. Titel


Guttenberg?
Schavan?
Koch-Merin??
Verbandsfunktionäre???
Reihe fortsetzen??
Sarkasmus aus...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das sagst Du so.
> Da gehört schon einiges dazu.



Jura = Auswendig lernen und keine Kenntnisse in Mathe und Statistik erforderlich. Dafür gibts von mir lediglich den hier...|bla: und vielleicht auch noch ein wenig den hier...#d

Dr. Titel leidet heutzutage auch. Meinen größten Respekt vor den Leuten, die sich das Teil in harter und alleiniger Arbeit in Fächern wie Mathe, Physik, Statistik oder Wirtschafts- und Ingenieurswissenschaften erarbeiten.

Leider laufen auch viele Leute mit Dr. Titeln von lächerlichen Studiengängen, an lächerlichen Universitäten in lächerlichen Ländern umher. Und das sind meistens diejenigen, die sich auf den "Dr. Status" besonders viel einbilden.

Einige Studiengänge sind auch bekannt, überproportional viele Dr. auszuspucken.

Also nicht in die Hose machen, wenn einer meint, er müsse euch mit einem Titel (der oftmals keiner ist, oder zumindest zweifelhaft erwroben wurde) einschüchtern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Scheinbar gibts zwischen S-H und Bayern die größten Hindernisse zu überwinden. So lese ich das hier raus.


Nö, die sind sich verbandsmäßig einig:
Angler bevormunden und ausnehmen............



> Ich hatte gehofft, daß Thomas9904 noch einen nachschiebt, nach seinem Vorschlag, der da lautete :


War ja nicht meine Umfrage, da änder ich doch nix...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, die sind sich verbandsmäßig einig:
> Angler bevormunden und ausnehmen............
> 
> 
> War ja nicht meine Umfrage, da änder ich doch nix...



Ein Fisch der gegen den Strom schwimmt hat die Umfrage gemacht - und der Fisch haut Fakten auf den Tisch die keiner der Schwarmintelligenz wechseln kann ohne persöhnlich zu werden - hier möchte ich Thomas außen vor halten. Thomas wird auf keinem Fall persöhnlich aber .....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



snoekbars schrieb:


> ``Ich hätte folgende Fragen besser gefunden:
> *Wollt ihr einen einheitlichen starken Verband für Angler??``*
> 
> Diese Frage halte ich ebenfalls für berechtigt.
> (auch wenn Ralle24 es anders sieht)



Wie ?

Wo sehe ich das anders ?

Das ist genau das, was ich will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ein Fisch der gegen den Strom schwimmt hat die Umfrage gemacht - und der Fisch haut Fakten auf den Tisch .


 
Ich dachte Du hast die Umfrage erstellt...Was denn nun? |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Geht der Strom jetzt komplett contra _diese _Fusion?
Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich denke, es gibt noch verdammt viel zu bewirken in den einzelnen Landesverbänden, damit der Kelch des Schwachsinns im Februar/März erneut an uns vorüber geht.

Und wenn es wieder nicht gelingt, die Basis zum Gegenrudern zu bewegen, schwimmt ganz bald wieder alles im gewohnten Einheitsfahrwasser der Verbandsewiggestrigen. Erst wenn noch mehr Verbände à la Niedersachsen oder Rheinischer FV aufwachen und sich ins Zeug legen, können die Weichen für eine starke einheitliche *Angler*vertretung gestellt werden!!!


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Geht der Strom jetzt komplett contra _diese _Fusion?
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Ich denke, es gibt noch verdammt viel zu bewirken in den einzelnen Landesverbänden, damit der Kelch des Schwachsinns im Februar/März erneut an uns vorüber geht.
> ...




Dies wundert Dich?
Mit den Informationen,  die uns vorliegen und auch nicht, kann man dies doch nur ablehnen.


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Naja, mich wundert's, weil es ja im VDSF über 74% Fusionsbefürworter gibt/gab |kopfkrat

Wieso sollten die nur eine gute Woche später plötzlich so weit den Schuss gehört haben, dass sie jetzt einen Strom in die andere Richtung entfachen, gegen den der Ersteller des Umfragethreads jetzt schwimmen muss???#c

Wenn 220 Kaninchen auf einer grünen Wiese sitzen und plötzlich knallt es, dann rennen zwar alle weg, aber doch wohl kaum alle in die eine (richtige) Richtung, oder?:m


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Und da ja, wie Thomas von der VDSF-Führung persönlich erfahren hat, "der VDSF und die überwältigende Mehrheit der LV die Zusammenarbeit mit dem AB ablehnt", müssen wir alle davon ausgehen, dass die wichtigen entscheidungsrelevanten Informationen zum Fusionsthema auch im Februar/März an der Mehrheit der Delegierten vorbei gehen wird, solange wir hier die einzigen sind, die alle verfügbaren Informationen sammeln und zusammenfassen.

Also hilft es nur, wenn alle, die es bewegt, die Informationen in die Vereine, Orts- und Kreisgruppen und letztlich in die Landesverbände tragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

oooch, wir gucken schon weiter, dass alles rauskommt.
Tuts ja auch immer , früher oder später ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hab mal eure Ideen zu einem eigenen Verband in den passenden Thread geschoben (was es bei uns alles gibt, gelle??):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716

Hier mal zur Erinnerung, um was es hier geht:

*Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden​*Ich habe alle Verbände, die bis dato Statements zur Fusion abgegeben haben per Mail gebeten, diese nicht nur per Link, sondern auch im Wortlaut bei uns zur Kenntnis der Angler und Leser veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

Hier nachfolgend die Links, sobald die jeweilige Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen vorliegt, kommt dann der Wortlaut:

Offizielle Darstellung von Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1029-verschmelzung-2012-gescheitert
*Wurde wieder gelöscht!!*
Nachdem die Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers Vollborn vom LSFV-SH gelöscht wurde, steht jetzt eine neue Meldung online:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1030-verschmelzung-vorerst-gescheitert

Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV-Bund:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

VDSF-Bund:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav20112012.html
*Die Veröffentlichung wurde von Dr. Spahn untersagt.*

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/
*Präsident Braun erlaubt die Veröffentlichung nicht!*

Schleswig Holstein-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php
*Veröffentlichung nicht erlaubt*

Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V.
http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php

Interview mit Präsident Richter vom Landesverband sächsischer Angler:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...00-deutsche-angler-finden-noch-nicht-zusammen

Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2012/vereinigung_treffen_am_17.11.2012.pdf

Angelsportverband Hamburg:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html

Muldenfischer e.V.:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen:
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/

Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php
*Der LAV-Mecklenburg -Vorpommern untersagt das veröffentlichen seiner Stellungnahme.*

Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz B-W:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite734.htm
*Dr. Michael Schramm, Geschäftsführer vom Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V., hat die Veröffentlichung des Textes verboten.*

Landesfischereiverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern e.V.: 
http://www.lfv-swhz.de/images/stories/Fusion__VDSF_und__DAV__vorerst_gescheitert.pdf

VDSF-Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861

Interview mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/...randenburg-des-deutschen-anglerverbandes-dav/

LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Mitteilung_Fusion_VDSF_und DAV_20_11_2012.pdf

Fischereiverband Saar:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/fusion-vdsf-mit-dem-dav-gescheitert/

VANT Thüringen:
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/davvdsf2.pdf

Rheinischer Fischereiverband:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1084&cHash=658437751a4c8e4aa42a156507f494a6


*BITTE:*​Falls ihr weitere Veröffentlichungen zur gescheiterten Fusion auf den HP´s eurer Verbände findet, bitte den Link hier reinstellen.

Wir werden dann alle diesbezüglichen Infos und Veröffentlichungen von den Verbänden zusammen fassen und die Verbände bitten, den Wortlaut hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen..

Aber alle HP´s können wir nicht ständig im Blick haben..
-----------------------------------

Wortlaut der Erklärung Eckart Keller,  Präsident LV Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861



> *Verschmelzung des VDSF mit dem DAV zum neuen Verband DAFV am 17. November 2012 vorerst gescheitert*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wortlaut der Erklärung des LSFV-NDS, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns:


> *Informationen des Präsidenten*
> 
> *Zur Information für unsere Mitgliedsvereine veröffentlichen wir den nachfolgenden Text, der heute per E-Mail an den Gesamtvorstand gesendet wurde.*
> 
> ...


Soeben kam die Freigabe vom DAV-Bund zum veröffentlichen des Wortlautes ihrer Meldung:


> *Eine Minderheit stimmt gegen die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer*
> Die Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Anglerorganisationen Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) und Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) zu beschließen, war das erklärte Ziel der deutschen Anglerschaft. Dazu tagten heute am 17. November 2012 parallel beide Mitgliederversammlungen in Berlin.
> 
> Im DAV hat Einstimmigkeit bestanden hinsichtlich der notwendigen und von beiden Verbänden gemeinsam vorbereiteten Verschmelzungsdokumente inklusive den von VDSF und DAV zur Wahl nominierten Kandidaten für das Präsidium eines Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes.
> ...



Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein:


> Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein Anglerunion Nord e. V. im DAV
> 
> *Die Fusion zwischen dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF e.V.) und dem
> Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV e.V.) ist gescheitert.*
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------
VANT Thüringen:


> *Petrus weinte bitterlich oder der „Sieg“ der ewig Gestrigen!*
> 
> Nach zähem, jahrelangen Ringen sollte es am 17.November endlich zur Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Angelverbände kommen. Alle grundsätzlichen Fragen waren ausdiskutiert. Ein beschlussfähiger Entwurf für einen Verschmelzungsvertrag lag den Mitgliederversammlungen des DAV und des VDSF an diesem Tag vor.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------

Herr Möhlenkamp, Geschäftsführer vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hat mir erlaubt, seine Gründe  zu veröffentlichen, warum wir das Statements des Verbandes nicht veröffentlichen dürfen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> selbstverständlich können Sie auf unsere Veröffentlichung aufmerksam machen und einen Link auf unsere Seite setzen. Einem Abdruck des Textes direkt im Anglerboard möchte ich jedoch nicht zustimmen.
> Ich verbinde damit auch das Ziel, das viele Nutzer unsere Homepage besuchen und sehen, dass der Verband gute und vielseitige Arbeit für Angler leistet und nicht aus solchen Funktionären besteht, die das Debakel vom Wochenende zu verantworten haben.
> ...


-----------------------------------

VDSF-Bund


> Der VDSF-Bund hat ja auf unsere Nachfrage die Erlaubnis verweigert, seine Stellungnahme im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen. Auf die Nachfrage, ob ich die Begründung veröffentlichen darf, kam keine Antwort mehr. Daher hier sinngemäß und nicht im Wortlaut die Begründung:
> Danach war also das Anglerboard Thema am 17.11. beim VDSF - so wichtig sind wir ;-))))))..
> 
> Es wäre mit mit "überwältigender Mehrheit" zum Ausdruck gekommen, dass "fast alle Landesverbände" die Zusammenarbeit mit uns ablehnen würden.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------

Bisher angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der Meldungen gefragt und gar nicht geantwortet haben:

LSFV-SH
Anglerverband Chemnitz
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Anglerverband-Elbflorenz-Sachsen
LAV Sachsen-Anhalt
Fischereiverband Saar 
Rheinischer Fischereiverband
-------------------------------------------
*Die gesamten Präsidien und Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative haben versagt.*

Weil sie sich durch die Verbände der Initiative in einen Zeitdruck treiben ließen, der zum scheitern führen musste.

Die haben einen Verschmelzungsvertrag der Initiatvie akzeptiert, bei dem von von vorneherein klar war, dass der Beitrag nicht zu halten ist (Wirtschaftsprüfer) dass wichtige Punkte nicht gesichert sind (Notar) und dass er große rechtliche Risiken birgt (VDSF-Justitiarin).

*Damit haben auch die Präsidien der Initiative bewiesen, dass sie ALLE unfähig sind für einen einheitlichen Verband.*

Zumal es NICHT EINMAL im VDSF eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für diese Art der Fusion gab.

*NICHT EINMAL!!*

DAS WAR VORHER BEKANNT!!!!!!!

Und obwohl dann Niedersachsen klar machte, dass sie sofort austreten würden, wenn diese Art der Fusion trotzdem  kommt, wurde von den Dilettanten beider Bundesverbände und der Initiative dieser komplett irre und komplett unnötige Zeitplan NICHT gestoppt - was einmal mehr beweist, dass dies nicht können und unfähig sind.

Und auch die letzte Chance am Freitag morgen, als wieder klar wurde, dass es eben keine notwendige Mehrheit im VDSF für diese Art der Fusion gibt, wurde das wiederum von den unfähigen Präsidien in Bund und der Initiative ignoriert und TROTZDEM die Abstimmuing durchgezogen.

Ich will nicht schreiben, wo solche Leute in meinen Augen hingehören............

Aber sie gehören nicht an die Spitze von Landes- oder Bundesveränden...

*Sie haben mehrfach BEWIESEN, dass sie unfähig sind, dass es ihnen NICHT um Angler, sondern nur um Kohle, Macht und Posten geht...................*

Ich will nicht, dass diese Leute WEITERHIN den Ruf der Angler und des Angelns in den Dreck ziehen in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich will, dass solche unfähigen Leute und Verbände wegkommen!!

Und ich will dass die, die wie NDS und der Rheinische bewiesen haben, dass sie weiterdenken, zumindest eine Chance bekommen............

-------------------------------


> Es wir ein 3. Verband gegründet.



Brandenburg und Bayern schaffen es nicht, einen dritten Verband zu gründen..

Die haben sich jetzt schon isoliert, weil sie ja  in der Initiative mit hauptverantwortlich waren - wer schliesst sich freiwillig denen schon an, die bewiesen haben dass sie trotz all ihrer Drohgebärden und Erpressungen es nicht geschafft haben??

Die kriegen auch einen dritten Verband nicht hin, da ihr Ziel ja nur war, den Beitrag zu drücken und einen schwachen Bundesverband zu kriegen - die zerstreiten sich schneller als Du gucken kannst..

Da voraussichtlich zumindest der VDSF, wahrscheinlich auch der DAV an die Wand gefahren werden, weil die alten Stur- und Betonköpfe gegen jede Vernunft das nochmal versuchen durchzudrücken, müssen die dann jetzt eben lernen, dass es jetzt schon Verbände und Leute gibt, die weiter denken .

 Und die abseits von DAFV, VDSF und Initiative einen vernünftigen Weg für Angler suchen.

Ich werde das gerne unterstützen, da dies wenigstens die Chance für Angler beinhaltet, dass etwas besser wird - *dacapo NDS und Rheinischer!!!!!!! 
Auf dass sich euch weitere anschliessen, welche was für Angler tun wollen und die Vernunft und ihr Rückrat wiederfinden!!*

Während ALLE aus den real existierenden Bundesverbänden und der Initiative bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch dass sie einen wirklich starken Bundesverband wollen.

Und so wie man ohne anglerfeindliche Gesetze leben kann, kann man auch gut ohne Verbände gegen Angler wie VDSF, DAV oder die der Initiative leben ..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der VANT Thüringen hat nun auch die Veröffentlichung im Wortlaut erlaubt.


> *Petrus weinte bitterlich oder der „Sieg“ der ewig Gestrigen!*
> 
> Nach zähem, jahrelangen Ringen sollte es am 17.November endlich zur Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Angelverbände kommen.
> Alle grundsätzlichen Fragen waren ausdiskutiert. Ein beschlussfähiger Entwurf für einen Verschmelzungsvertrag lag den Mitgliederversammlungen des DAV und des VDSF an diesem Tag vor.
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Fazit:
> Es war kein Sieg von einigen Ewiggestrigen.



Hätte nicht gedacht, mal mit denen einer Meinung zu sein.:m
OK, ich hätte geschrieben: "Es war die Niederlage der Ewiggestrigen."


----------



## futsch51 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

ich bin zufrieden,dass der Zusammenschluss nicht geklappt hat.Alle Angler in meinem Umfeld sind gegen diesen Zusammenschluss.Dann sind wir eben die ewig Gestrigen!


----------



## Wegberger (28. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo futsch51,

die Meinung der Angler ist solange völlig egal, solange sie diese Meinung nicht über die Vereine kundtun.

Denn nur wenn die Vereine das ablehnen, dann können die Landesverbände nicht dafür stimmen.

Nur am Wasser sitzen und in sich hineinmurmel: "Ich bin dagegen"
bewegt rein gar nichts.

Von daher sollten für den Showdown im März noch viel mehr aufstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Noch ist das nicht raus, dass das im März nochmal versucht wird.

Weder ist das beim VDSF klar, noch beim DAV..

Es wurde nur von den Präsidenten wohl verabdredet, das zu *versuchen* (entsprechender Brief liegt mir vor)!

Und weiterzumauscheln  und einen demokratischen Beschluss im VDSF solange abstimmen zu lassen, bis das Ergebnis den Oberen passt..

Bis dahin ists noch ein langer Weg...

Und immer mehr Delegierte im VDSF kriegen mit, dass sie bisher- milde gesagt -  nur sehr unvollständig informiert waren..

Und immer mehr der DAV-Westverbände fragen sich, warum sie mal den Weg vom VDSF in den DAV gegangen sind....
Wenn sie jetzt wieder "eingefangen" werden sollen.

Und das ohne festschreiben der angelpolitischen Punkte, wegen der sie mal zum DAV gewechselt sind..

Das gärt gerade in beiden Verbänden mehr als heftig, mal abwarten, was da noch alles kommt, rauskommt oder auch noch abgesagt oder doch irgendwie noch Hinterzimmermäßig zurechtgemauschelt wird..


----------



## Sharpo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich möchte mal wieder R.V. aus dem SH Forum zitieren.

Zitat:"Wenn wir nur einmal annehmen (!), wir gehörten dem VDSF ab dem Jahr 2014  nicht mehr an, dann sind die derzeitigen Pläne, eigenständig zu  bleiben. Wir wollen entweder Mitglied eines starken, vereinten  Bundesverbandes sein, oder eben nicht. Ein Verband, dem von den 16  Bundesländern vielleicht sechs, acht oder zehn Landesverbände angehören,  verwirklicht nicht unsere Vorstellung von einem schlagkräftigen Verband  zur Interessenvertretung. Dafür können wir unseren Mitgliedern (und nur  um die geht es) viel zu viele Leistungen selbst als Landesverband  bieten. Wünschenswert ist dann noch, die Zusammenarbeit mit Hamburg und  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auf bestem Niveau weiterzuführen."

In meinen Augen "logisch" und Konsequent.
ABER.
Wie passt dies mit dem Argument zusammen, dass man mit einer Stimme sprechen MUSS weil z.b. das Thema Wasserkarftwerke etc. beim BUND und in der EU drängeln?

ich will hier keine Worrtklauberei betreiben. Aber wenn diverse Angelegenheiten einen starken Bundesverband benötigen, wie kann man sich dann aus dem VDSF verabschieden?
Sollte man dort nicht lieber für seine Position werben und den VDSF stärken?
Es ist doch wenigsten besser mit 2 Stimmen bei den entsprechenden Einrichtungen zu Sprechen als mit 10 Stimmen.

Irgendwie fehlt mir da die vernünftige Logik von R.V..
Entsprechende trifft dies auch die anderen landesverbände, die mit einem Austritt schielen.

Wo ist plötzlich dieses unbedingte MÜSSEN geblieben?

Besser wäre es doch gewesen die sache nun zur Zufriedenheit aller nochmal anpacken auch wenn es einem zum Halse raus kommt.

Es gibt so einen Spruch, wer billig kauft....kauft zweimal.
Dies kann man auch auf die Fusion münzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Irgendwie fehlt mir da die vernünftige Logik von R.V..
> Entsprechende trifft dies auch die anderen landesverbände, die mit einem Austritt schielen.



Du setzt bei den (Kon)Fusionisten Logik voraus..

Wieso?

Vielleicht gibts da irgendwie eine Art "innere Logik" auf Grund des sich selber belügens und schönredens...

Eine objektive Logik sicher eher nicht..

Warum wundert Dich das????


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich muss hier mal ein kleines Veto einlegen.

*Robert Vollborn stellt sich zur Zeit dem Dialog und seine Antworten werden immer klarer und verbindlicher. Es sind Aussagen, die zur eigenen Meinungsbildung gereichen und an denen man in Zukunft messen kann.*

Das finde ich Klasse und hoffe, das wird in Zukunft noch besser werden und auch auf andere Landesverbände abfärben. 

Über die Inhalte kann man streiten, aber das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. 

Ich denke, dass ein solches Kommunikationsverhalten bei allen Landesverbänden den Fusionsprozess nicht nur erheblich verkürzt, sondern auch vielleicht zu einem wirklich guten Ergebnis geführt hätte. Zumindest aber wäre die blamable Abstimmung so nicht geschehen.


Unter diesem Aspekt, nämlich dass die Verbände nun beginnen, den offenen Dialog zu pflegen (ein zartes Pflänzchen noch, aber immerhin) halte ich es ebenso für extrem kontraproduktiv, nun im März über eine - so oder so - zum scheitern verurteilte Fusion abzustimmen, wie nun aus Trotz aus dem jeweiligen Bundesverband auszutreten. 

Im Grunde stehen wir jetzt an einem Punkt, an dem wir vor 2 Jahren hätten stehen sollen. Und wäre dies konsequent weitergelebt worden, könnten wir schon seit einem Jahr einen gesunden und guten, gemeinsamen Bundesverband haben.


----------



## Sharpo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du setzt bei den (Kon)Fusionisten Logik voraus..
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Ne, mich wundert eigentlich nichts mehr, oder doch. Naja, manchmal schon.

Mit der Logik wiederspreche ich mir ja eigentlich sogar selbst in meinen Beitrag.

Es wäre in meinen Augen zwar logisch Konsequent wenn der LSFV SH diesen Weg einschlägt, wiederspricht aber den Argumenten weshalb man JETZT unbedingt fusionieren müsse.

Ich schliesse daraus, es kann gar nicht sooo dringend sein jetzt zu fusionieren.
Weil offensichtlich die Interessen auch jeder einzelne Landesverband für sich bei der EU etc. vertreten kann.
Im Grunde genau dies was indirekt derzeit abgestritten wird in dem man sagt wir MÜSSEN MIT EINER STIMME SPRECHEN.

Müssen oder wollen? Offensichtlich sehen diesen Bedarf nicht alle Landesverbänd(dazu gehört auch SH weil se in Erwägung ziehen den VDSF zu verlassen).

Wiesst was ich meine?  

Also wenn ich etwas MUSS dann geh ich die Sache an und verdrück mich nicht.

Also MUSS hier eine Einigung gefunden werden oder nicht?
Und wenn einer nicht will, belass ich es so wie es derzeit ist.


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage, Sharpo, ist so klar wie einfach.

Die "eine Stimme" sprich der einheitliche und geeinte Bundesverband ist, und das haben nun auch die eingesehen, die das im Vorfeld des 16./17.11. nicht wahrhaben wollten, in absolut weite Ferne gerückt.

Was kann ein Landesverband machen, zudem noch einer, der die Initiative pro DAFV unterstützt und sogar mit unterschrieben hat, jetzt, wo sich die selbst ernannten Macher und Wortführer als unfähig erwiesen haben, diese Fusion im Rahmen der ihnen selbst auferlegten zeitlichen Schranken zu bewältigen???
Als erstes sollte er seine eigenen Kompetenzen wieder in den Fokus rücken, um nicht auch an seiner eigenen Basis das Gesicht zu verlieren. Und das hat nicht nur Robert Vollborn in die Hand genommen, sondern zuvor schon in weiser Voraussicht nach dem desaströsen Ergebnis der Vorabstimmung Michael Kuhr. Die öffentlich auftretenden Präsidiumsvertreter des LSFV-SH präsentieren sich jetzt als führungsstark und fachkompetent und, was eben absolut positiv rüber kommt, auch diskussionswillig.

Und es ist für jeden Angler in S-H absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig, dass "sein" Verband auch erstmal die Aktivitäten in S-H in den Vordergrund rückt. Ein starker, bei seinen Mitgliedern anerkannter und geschätzter Landesverband ist für sein Einzugsgebiet/Bundesland um Längen mehr wert als dieses fusionshinundherdaddelnde Kasperletheater der Initiative-Rädelsführer.


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

By the way:
Die größte Ironie in dem ganzen Murks ist mir erst gerade so richtig bewusst geworden. Dass muss man sich auch erst mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Da übernimmt der Herr Braun in Bayern das Zepter und kündigt mit seinem Verband die VdSF-Mitgliedschaft auf, weil seiner Meinung nach der VdSF die Fusion unnötig verschleppt hat. Dann gründet er mit ein paar anderen Träumern seine "Initiative", bastelt mit aller Gewalt an der Entmachtung des Herrn Mohnert und vergisst mal eben alles, was es an Hausaufgaben für die Fusionsvorbereitung zu erledigen gegeben hat. Und zu guter Letzt fällt er mit allem, was er vorhatte, voll auf die Schnauze und darf jetzt staunend zusehen, wie durch die Schlampigkeit der von ihm zu verantwortenden Vorbereitung nicht nur die Fusion noch weiter verschleppt wird, sondern jegliche Möglichkeit der Vereinigung aller Bundesverbände vielleicht endgültig zunichte gemacht worden ist.

...und trotzdem ist unser Land voll von in Vereinen organisierten Anglern, Landes- und Bundesdelegierten, die sich nicht im Geringsten dagegen wehren, mit dieser Person als Vize-Präsident in eine neue Abstimmung zu gehen #d#d#d

Eigentlich bleibt da nur das Fazit, dass unser Land und die Angler in unserem Lande es wirklich nicht besser verdient haben.


----------



## Sharpo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal ein kleines Veto einlegen.
> 
> *Robert Vollborn stellt sich zur Zeit dem Dialog und seine Antworten werden immer klarer und verbindlicher. Es sind Aussagen, die zur eigenen Meinungsbildung gereichen und an denen man in Zukunft messen kann.*
> 
> ...




Du Ralle, ist auch absolut lobenswert.
Dennoch darf ich mir über den Beitrag so meine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wenn ich jetzt die Beiträge im Forum des LSFV SH so lese, sind das plötzlich doch viele Antworten auf meine Fragen die ich dort vor der Fusion gestellt habe und vor der Fusion keine Antwort auf diese Fragen erhalten habe...Es hat anscheinend wirklich ein Umdenken begonnen und ich hoffe es setzt sich für die Zukunft fort. Ich hätte mir allerdings gewünscht, dass das früher passiert wäre- dann hätte man sich manch böses Wort sparen können...Dann hätte man zumindest nicht das Gefühl des versuchten vertuschens gehabt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du Ralle, ist auch absolut lobenswert.
> Dennoch darf ich mir über den Beitrag so meine Gedanken machen.



Ja selbstverständlich. Das gehört doch zu einem Meinungsbildungsprozess. Für was sonst sind Informationen gut.|rolleyes

Wie schon gesagt, ich erwarte nicht, dass die verbände meiner Meinung sind. Ich erwarte, dass sie Ihre klar und offen präsentieren.
Den Rest erledigt dann die Demokratie, so sie genutzt wird, so oder so.


----------



## Sharpo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja selbstverständlich. Das gehört doch zu einem Meinungsbildungsprozess. Für was sonst sind Informationen gut.|rolleyes
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, ich erwarte nicht, dass die verbände meiner Meinung sind. Ich erwarte, dass sie Ihre klar und offen präsentieren.
> Den Rest erledigt dann die Demokratie, so sie genutzt wird, so oder so.




Korrekt.

Ich finde es halt nicht gut, wenn man seinen Willen nicht bekommt, dass man den Schwanz einzieht.

_Ist die Fusion der einzige Punkt der einzelne Landesverbände noch im VDSF hält bzw. nicht hält?
Gibt es nicht noch andere Punkte, die ein Zusammenhalt im VDSf oder DAv ermöglichen?

Falls Nein, dann sollte man sich wahrlich überlegen ob es auch nach der Fusion Sinn macht im Verband zu bleiben.
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Naja, ich kenne momentan mindestens 5 Landesverbände aus VDSF und DAV, die sich aktiv Gedanken darüber machen, warum sie überhaupt noch einen Cent in einen dieser beiden Bundesverbände investieren sollten oder einen daraus resultierenden DAFV. 

Wo also klar über Austritt nachgedacht wird, unabhängig von einer Fusion, ob die nun kommt oder nicht...

Das hat ja schon Thüringen bei seinem Austritt vor über einem Jahr (die Kündigung) aus dem VDSF moniert, dass nachdem die Rechtsschutzversicherung gewechselt wurde, das seitdem auch noch als Argument wegfällt  (wir berichteten).

Da seither kein Fall mehr übernommen worden wäre - und somit die Thüringer Vereine/LV gar nix mehr vom VDSF-Bund hätten..

Der VDSF hat ja für die Millionen, die er von den Anglern abzockt, kaum mehr hingekriegt als jährlich ne HV, ne Grüne Woche und nen Fisch des Jahres.

Da lief beim DAV etwas mehr, aber auch nicht vieles signifikant besser..

Ohne grundlegendes Innehalten, nachdenken und das von Grund auf neu und besser anfangen und strukturieren eines einheitlichen Dachverbandes für Angler, werden es die jetzt aktiven Funktionäre in den Bundesverbänden und bei der Initiative wohl in ihrer Ignoranz tatsächlich schaffen, beide Dachverbände zu zerkloppen..


----------



## pro-release (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

"Der VDSF hat ja für die Millionen, die er von den Anglern abzockt, kaum  mehr hingekriegt als jährlich ne HV, ne Grüne Woche und nen Fisch des  Jahres."

So kritisch wie ich das auch alles sehe, aber das ist definitiv falsch. Schau doch mal ab und zu in die Fischwaid die jeder Vorstand in den Mitgliedsvereinen alle 2 Monate erhält.

Oder der Film: Sind unsere Flüsse noch zu retten?

https://www.google.de/search?q=sind+unsere+fl%C3%BCsse+noch+zu+retten+dvd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkywzGsLgd0

Genau auf solche Dinge muss sich ein Dachverband konzentrieren und das verlange ich auch von einem Dachverband! Und in dieser Hinsicht macht der VDSF einfach mehr. Er unterhält auch ein Büro in Brüssel. Die Kombination von  Basispolitik wie beim DAV und dem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch vom VDSF könnte meiner Meinung nach eine gute Symbiose sein.

Es geht jetzt einzig und allein darum die finanziellen Unklarheiten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Mit einem stichhaltigen Finanzierungsplan.

Und noch etwas: Eigentlich müsste dieses Video auf eure Titelseite! Dieses Thema geht jeden Angler in Deutschland an. Und jeder Angler sollte dieses Video seinen Mitmenschen präsentieren um eine Umdenken bzgl. Wasserkraft zu erreichen. Da hier aber auch das Geld regiert, und der VDSF dafür wohl nicht zahlen wird, wird auch nichts passieren. Dann darf ich aber auch die Frage stellen wem von den Machern hier die Angler bzw. die Fische wirklich am Herzen liegen. Oder ob es nur um gekränkte Eitelkeiten und Geld geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Naja, wissenschaftlicher Anspruch beim VDSF??

Sorry, aber auch da bietet der DAV mehr, musste mal gucken was die alles an Studien angeleiert haben..

Und das Büro in Brüssel?
Kost viel, bringt wenig, weil sich da nach Stimmen aus dem VDSF Leute rumtreiben, die nix zustande bringen außer heißer Luft zu produzieren und sich wichtig zu fühlen....

Und Video würd ich schon gerne bringen, geht ja aber rechtlich nicht. 

Da der VDSF uns ja klar geschrieben hat, dass die große Mehrheit von denen nix mit uns zu tun haben will, und wir deswegen nicht mal ihre Stellungnahme veröffentlichen dürfen, sorry.. ;.-))

Auch wenn ich nicht weiss, wer dann immer mit uns telefoniert und uns informiert ausm VDSF, rechtlich ist das aber klar: 
Darf ich nicht bringen ...
 ;-))))

Medienkompetenz nennt man das, glaube ich...?? ;-))



> Es geht jetzt einzig und allein darum die finanziellen Unklarheiten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Mit einem stichhaltigen Finanzierungsplan.


Das sehen eben inzwischen viele Verbände und auch Funktionäre im VDSF anders und richtiger. 

Dass nämlich eben ein gemeinsamer Dachverband zuerst mal regeln müsste, für was er stehen will, bevor er sich über Kohle Gedanken macht.

Die Dilettanten beider Bundesverbände und von der Initiative schaffen es in ihrer Ignoranz ja, den VDSF zu zerschlagen..

Indem sie versuchen das im VDSF nochmal mit den GLEICHEN Dokumenten und Verträgen abstimmen zu lassen..

Nix gelernt, den Schuss nicht gehört, nicht fähig oder willens....

Dazu liegt mir auch ein Schreiben aus dem, VDSF - Präsidium vor, nachdem das alles mit Markstein auch schon abgeklärt wäre und der damit einverstanden.. 

Es gibt natürlich immer noch genügend Ewiggestrige, die meinen ihre Posten und Pfründe so sichern zu können und die deswegen diese an der eigenen Ignoranz gescheiterte Fusion nochmal durchprügeln wollen. 

Das wird  wieder scheitern, da es eben auf die Art und Weise keine Einheit geben wird, auch wenn es genügend Stimmen pro geben sollte.

Da es verantwortungsvolle Landesverbände in VDFS und DAV gibt, die das ihren Anglern ersparen wollen und in diesem Falle sofort austreten werden - wurde ja schon angekündigt..

Von daher:
Gaaaaanz entspannt bleiben ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Zu dieser Unterstellung, zu der ich nix weiter sage:


> Eigentlich müsste dieses Video auf eure Titelseite...............
> .......................Da hier aber auch das Geld regiert, und der VDSF dafür wohl nicht zahlen wird, wird auch nichts passieren. Dann darf ich aber auch die Frage stellen wem von den Machern hier die Angler bzw. die Fische wirklich am Herzen liegen. Oder ob es nur um gekränkte Eitelkeiten und Geld geht...


Guckst Du hier, gilt immer noch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert, sehr geehrter Herr Markstein,
> 
> *wir bieten sowohl ihren Bundesverbänden wie auch allen Gliederungen ihrer Verbände die kostenlose Möglichkeit an*, bei uns alles zu veröffentlichen, was sie für veröffentlichenswert halten. Ebenso besteht diese Möglichkeit für die in ihren Verbänden organisierten Vereine.


----------



## schuessel (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



pro-release schrieb:


> Genau auf solche Dinge muss sich ein Dachverband konzentrieren und das verlange ich auch von einem Dachverband! Und in dieser Hinsicht macht der VDSF einfach mehr. Er unterhält auch ein Büro in Brüssel. Die Kombination von  Basispolitik wie beim DAV und dem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch vom VDSF könnte meiner Meinung nach eine gute Symbiose sein.



"Wissenschaftlich" wirds bestimmt mit ner reinrassigen Gentechnikbefürworterin als Präsidentin.


----------



## pro-release (29. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wissenschaftlicher Anspruch beim VDSF??
> 
> Sorry, aber auch da bietet der DAV mehr, musste mal gucken was die alles an Studien angeleiert haben..
> 
> ...



Der Text ist zu kurz, also muss ich hier nochwas schreiben... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wie gesagt, Du kannst Dir vieles schönreden wollen, warum auch immer..

Der TLAV - Thüringen hatte bei seiner Kündigung die Gründe für eine Entscheidung gegen den VDSF öffentlich dargelegt:
Keine Leistung für das viele Geld seitens des VDSF.
Und undemokratische Einmischung seitens des VDSF in diese Entscheidung..

Das wird von nicht wenigen weiteren LV geteilt,  dass sie von den Bundesverbänden für das viele Geld ihrer Angler zu wenig Leistung erhalten.

Und NDS hat eben nicht nur wegen der Finanzen nicht zugestimmt (siehe Interview bei uns), siehe auch die Stellungnahmen von Berlin, NDS und dem Rheinischen, wie da mit Verbänden  und Funktionären in Berlin umgegangen wurde, die gegen diese so dilettantisch geplante Fusion waren. 
Und die man angeblich ins Fusionsboot holen wollte (wohl eher durch hinknüppeln als durch überzeugen..)..

*Laut einem Schreiben von Mohnert ist mit Markstein bereits abgeklärt, dass auf Grundlage der gleichen Dokumente (also wohl auch gleicher Vertrag mit gleichen, nicht haltbaren 2 Euro etc.), der jetzige demokatische Beschluss im VDSF ignoriert werden soll und auf gleicher Grundlage im VDSF nochmal abgestimmt werden soll..*

Bis das Ergebnis denen da oben halt endlich passt.

Möglichst vor der HV Anfang März des DAV, damt die dann wissen, ob sie ne normale HV machen oder doch übertreten müssen und wegen der erforderlichen Auslegung der Dokumente.

Was soll denn eigentlich für ein Flurschaden entstehen, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt?
Das liegt alleine an den LV, ob die eine vernünftige Fusion wollen oder nicht.

Denn wenn ja für eine vernünftige Fusion, dann könnten die Fusionsbefürworter alle weitermachen wie bisher auch schon, es würde nix besser, nicht schlechter.

Man könnte dann gemeinsam eine vernünftige Fusion mit vernünftigem Programm, geeigneten Personen und geischerten Finanzen und ohne Zeitdruck anfangen auf die Beine zu stellen.

Kommt jedoch die Fusion gegen den Willen eines nicht unerheblichen Teiles der LV, ist es klar, dass mit dieser Fusion eine Einheit der Vebrtände in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil diese dann zum Austritt gezwungen werden, um ihre Landesverbände zu schützen. 

Dass unabhängig davon in VDSF und DAV jetzt schon mindestens 5 LV momentan am überlegen sind, grundsätzlich aus diesen Dachverbänden auszutreten (VDSF, DAV oder nachfolgender DAFV), ganz unabhängig von der Fusion, spricht ja auch für die "tolle Arbeit" dieser Dachverbände.........................



*Fazit:*
Du setzt eben auf die Hoffnung, dass bei einer solchen Veranstaltung wie dieser Fusion, die von den falschen Leuten angenfangen wurde, auf falschen Grundlagen, ohne jedes Programm und ohne gesicherte Finanzierung, mit Personen, die im besten Fall diskutiert werden - im Normalfall eher abgelehnt, einer designierten Präsidentin, die von der ganzen Sachlage keine Ahnung hat unter einem erneut nicht haltbaren Zeitdruck bei den vielen offenen Punkten....

.....da ist es eben Deine Hoffnung, dass da am Ende bei so viel Dilettantismus und Ignoranz der handelnden Verbände und Funktionäre irgendwie irgendwas Gutes für Angler rauskommen soll..

Aber wie gesagt:
Du darfst Dir das weiter so denken, wie Du magst.


Ich sehe das bis dato noch deutlich anders..


----------



## pro-release (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Guten Morgen Thomas,

du gehst leider nicht auf die Dinge ein die mir wichtig sind:

-Was ist jetzt mit einem Link zum Video?
-Du schreibst der DAV ist wissenschaftlich dem VDSF voraus, wo gibts Lektüre über deren Schaffen, möchte mich gerne weiterbilden.

Viel Geld? Es werden 2 EUR pro Mitglied an den VDSF abgeführt, davon EUR 1,00 für die Rechtschutzversicherung. Das nennst du viel? Schau mal was wir allein für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom Verband erhalten haben und was es in der Hinsicht vom DAV gibt. Weißt du was es kostet allein für jeden Verein einen Postersatz mit 20 Postern zur Verfügung zu stellen? Schau dir mal an was man normalerweise für Fachliteratur abdrücken muss und was der VDSF nimmt, das sind Selbstkostenpreise.

Und dann schau bitte noch wieviel der Verband in die Klagen der Landesverbände steckt und diese unterstützt. Bei uns zb. K+S Stichwort Werraversalzung. Aber ja, das viele Geld, von euch werden leider nur die Ausgaben für die Grüne Woche gesehen, das lässt sich natürlich  hervorragend instrumentalisieren. Wie ich schon schrieb, ihr solltet dagegen rechnen was man erhält. Und da das ausbleibt, hinterlässt es für mich ein Gefühl der Stimmungsmache in eine Richtung. 

Immer noch der Meinung das EUR 1,00 pro Mitglied mit dem der VDSF wirtschaften kann zuviel Geld sind?

Ich erwarte ua. von einem Dachverband, die Politik für die Anliegen der Fischerei zu sensibilisieren und aufmerksam zu machen, und warum auch nicht auf einer Grünen Woche, vorausgesetzt das Geld dafür ist da. Scheinbar hat der VDSF aber an der Grünen Woche zu lange festgehalten, und sich scheinbar ziemlich reingeritten. Mit dem Verzicht sollte das wieder passen.


Ich wäre bereit EUR 5,- zu zahlen, wenn wirklich eine Verschmelzung auf Augenhöhe stattfinden würde und man die Basisarbeit des DAV mitnimmt.


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



pro-release schrieb:


> Immer noch der Meinung das EUR 1,00 pro Mitglied mit dem der VDSF wirtschaften kann zuviel Geld sind?



Hat das jemand behauptet???

Bisher steht nur als Behauptung im Raum, dass der andere Euro für die Rechtschutzversicherung nicht gerechtfertigt ist (TLAV).

Und dass der VDSF mit den 1 bzw 2 Euro eben nicht wirtschaften kann. Und das haben nicht etwa wir behauptet, sondern das steht in einem Gutachten eines extra für die Fusion bestellten Wirtschaftsprüfers.

Und was diesen von Dir initiierten Nebenkriegsschauplatz mit dem Video betrifft: Du hast den Link hier reingestellt. Ich kopier den jetzt und stell ihn in unser Bilder- und Videoforum und tacker ihn dort sogar oben fest. Dann erkennst Du vielleicht, dass wir uns keinesfalls versperren oder bockig sind, wenn tatsächlich mal was Gutes aus einem Verband kommt, dessen Gebahren und Auftreten der Verantwortlichen uns ansonsten größtenteils zu sehr kritischer Betrachtung veranlasst.
Zufrieden?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hier gehts um Stellungnahmen der Verbände, daher ist das mit dem Link hier offtopic, wenngleich immer wieder beliebtes Stilmittel mancher hier...
Wenn Dir das aber so wichtig ist, kannst Du dazu gerne einen Thread aufmachen und dne Link da reinstellen und propagieren - das geht bei uns.............




> Ich wäre bereit EUR 5,- zu zahlen, wenn wirklich eine Verschmelzung auf Augenhöhe stattfinden würde und man die Basisarbeit des DAV mitnimmt.


Für eine vernünftige Vertretung wären auch 10 Euro nicht zuviel.

Für die Dilettanten in VDSF, DAV und der Initiative ist aber in meinen Augen jeder Cent rausgeschmissenes Geld - und wenn die dann noch zusammen weiter mauscheln wollen, muss man diesen Dilettantismus rechtzeitig bekämpfen,,,

Bevor diese Damen und Herren den Anglern und dem Angeln in Deutschland noch mehr Schaden zufügen....

Alleine dass jetzt beim VDSF-Seminar "Fischfauna und Wasserkraft“
am 26. und 27. November 2011  in Neu-Isenburg plötzlich alle aus SH und Bayern "krank" waren, zeigt doch, wie wenig einig sich diese Herren sind und dass es nur um eigenen Interessen, Bockigkeit, Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und vor allem persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.



> Wie ich schon schrieb, ihr solltet dagegen rechnen was man erhält.


Und wie ich schon schrieb, hat der TLAV seine Gründe für die Kündigung eben genau auch mit zu wenig Leistung fürs Geld begründet..

Das saug ich mir ja nicht aus den Fingern, das sind veröffentlichte Fakten..

Genau, wie das viele andere LV auch monieren....

Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei denen missionieren???


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Stellungnahmen der Verbände, daher ist das mit dem Link hier offtopic, wenngleich immer wieder beliebtes Stilmittel mancher hier...
> Wenn Dir das aber so wichtig ist, kannst Du dazu gerne einen Thread aufmachen und dne Link da reinstellen und propagieren - das geht bei uns.............



Hat sich überschnitten!
Hab ich schon gemacht. 

Und jetzt bitte wieder im Thema bleiben :m


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der Film ist kein VDSF Eigenprodukt sondern in einer Kooperation mit anderen Verbänden entstanden.
Dieser Film kann nur seinen Zweck entfalten wenn er an entsprechenden Stellen plaziert wird.
Diese Plazierungsorte sind mir derzeit unbekannt. Aber wahrscheinlich läuft dieser im Europäischen Parlament und im Bundestag und Rat.
Aber bitte vor kompletter Mannschaft und nicht vor 2-5 Abgeordneten.

Dieser Film macht aber keinen Frühling und ersst Recht keinen Sommer. Er ist nur ein Film.

Und wenn es eine Rechtschutzvers. gibt, warum gibt es dann keinen Rechtsbeistand für Angler die vor Gericht geschlört werden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



pro-release schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Thomas,
> 
> du gehst leider nicht auf die Dinge ein die mir wichtig sind:
> 
> ...




Jetzt mal im Ernst.

Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass man die Arbeit eines Verbandes an der Herausgabe von Postern und Aufklebern misst, die wenn, genau wo aushängen?

Genau in Vereinsheimen. Und wem nutzt sowas ?

Auch ein Filmchen, an dessen Produktion man sich irgendwie angehängt hat, ist zwar nett, aber bitte doch nicht wesentlich.

Im Rahmen einer so wichtigen und zukunftweisenden Sache wie einer Fusion ist sowas völliger Pille Palle. 

Auch sonstige Aktivitäten wie Du sie geschildert hast, gehören zu den normalen Hausaufgaben eines Verbandes.

Aber was für uns Angler viel wichtiger ist, und was entscheidend ist für die Zukunft ist, *wie wird sich ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband im Rahmen der Interessen der Angler zukünftig positionieren*?

Und genau dieser Frage entziehen sich alle Verbände bisher konsequent.

Dir als Karpfenangler wird z.B. sicher daran gelegen sein, auch zukünftig selber zu entscheiden, ob Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht. 

Ein klitzekleines Detail, welches in den Verhandlungen sicher nicht behandelt werden muss.

Aber möchtest Du nicht wissen, welche Ziele diesbezüglich von einem zukünftigen Verband verfolgt werden?

Willst Du wirklich Deine Stimme einer Fusion geben, bei der Du nachher damit rechnen musst, dass ein Ziel wie " Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb" vertreten wird ?

Willst Du wirklich Deine Stimme einer Fusion geben, die eine GmbH mitschleppt, von deren Wirken und unternehmerischen Risiko bis heute nicht das geringste bekannt ist ?

Willst Du wirklich Deine Stimme einer Fusion geben, der alle Türen und Tore offen stehen, zukünftig gemeinsam mit Tierschützern immer neue Restriktionen für Angler zu fordern ?

Willst Du wirklich Deine Stimme einer Fusion geben, deren späteres Wirken ohne jede Richtschnur, ohne jede Meßlatte, ohne jedes verbindliche Ziel, völlig unkontrollierbar vor sich hin arbeitet?

Ich möchte das nicht. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler das möchte. 

Und wenn Du das jetzt als Schwarzmalerei ansiehst, dann bitte ich Dich, Dir mal die Aussagen auf der HP des VDSF zu angelpolitischen Themen durchzulesen. Dann bitte ich Dich zu hinterfragen, wie ein DAV so leichtfertig auf seine angelpolitischen Aussagen, erarbeitet und festgezurrt unter Bernd Mikulin, verwerfen kann.

Und wenn das alles noch nicht ausreicht, dann frage Dich, warum man im Rahmen dieser Fusion genau solchen wesentlichen Zielen und Meßkriterien permanent ausweicht.

Wenn Dir dann ein paar Poster, Aufkleber und Filmchen ausreichen, um diese grundlegenden Defizite und Gefahren in Kauf zu nehmen, dann - in Gottes Namen - gib Deine Stimme dieser Fusion.


----------



## smithie (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Willst Du wirklich Deine Stimme einer Fusion geben, die eine GmbH mitschleppt, von deren Wirken und unternehmerischen Risiko bis heute nicht das geringste bekannt ist ?


guckst Du hier: https://www.bundesanzeiger.de
Ist aber ohne Wirtschaftsprüfer-Kommentar ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



smithie schrieb:


> guckst Du hier: https://www.bundesanzeiger.de
> Ist aber ohne Wirtschaftsprüfer-Kommentar ;-)


Die Bilanzen liegen ja schon lange vor, waren aber auch diversen LV nicht genug Information..

So dass schon vor über einem Jahr genaue Einblicke auch in die Gewinn/Verlustrechnungen, Personalverhältnisse und Verträge der GmbH eingefordert wurden..

Bis heute warten die noch auf entsprechende Unterlagen vm VDSF-Bund......


----------



## pro-release (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat das jemand behauptet???
> 
> Bisher steht nur als Behauptung im Raum, dass der andere Euro für die Rechtschutzversicherung nicht gerechtfertigt ist (TLAV).
> 
> ...



Danke, find ich gut!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Stellungnahmen der Verbände, daher ist das mit dem Link hier offtopic, wenngleich immer wieder beliebtes Stilmittel mancher hier...
> Wenn Dir das aber so wichtig ist, kannst Du dazu gerne einen Thread aufmachen und dne Link da reinstellen und propagieren - das geht bei uns.............
> 
> Und ich weiß sogar wie das geht...
> ...


----------



## velvet (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



pro-release schrieb:


> Viel Geld? Es werden 2 EUR pro Mitglied an den VDSF abgeführt, davon EUR 1,00 für die Rechtschutzversicherung.
> 
> Ich wäre bereit EUR 5,- zu zahlen, wenn wirklich eine Verschmelzung auf Augenhöhe stattfinden würde und man die Basisarbeit des DAV mitnimmt.


 
Gutem Morgen Pro,

leider sind Deine informationen etwas dürftig.
Die Gesamtsumme, die der VDSF für alles was irgendwie mit Versicherungen zu tun hat (Unfall-, Haftpflicht-, Rechtsschutzversicherungen und Berufsgenossenschaft)angibt, liegt bei ca. 140.000 Euro. Dies sind bei den Mitgliedseinnahmen von ca 1.250.000 etwa im Anteil der 2 Euro 22 Cent.
Auf den von Dir angesprochenen Rechtsschutz, der auch nur für Mitglieder also die Landesverbände gilt, fallen etwa 25.000 Euro. Wenn Du als glaubst, Du zahlst 1 Euro und da hast Du als Angler Anspruch auf Rechtsschutz, glaub es weiter in Naivität.

In meinem Verein, wir haben alles Post ausführlich diskutiert, ist einmütige Meinung:

*Selbst 50 Cent sind für den derzeitigen VDSF zu viel!!* 

Wir haben unseren Verband aufgefordert, die Mitgliedschaft zu überprüfen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ein Problem welches der VDSf hat ist, er setzt sich für den Naturschutz ein und nicht für die Belange der Angler.
Der VDSF ist ein Naturschutzverband.
Anglerinteressen sind nur zweit oder dritt Rangig.
Für anglerische interessen setzten sich die jeweiligen Landesverbände ein oder zumindestens sollten sie es.
Dies wird von den verantwortlichen Personen in den Landesverbänden und im Bundesverband so kommuniziert. 
Sollte man endlich mal zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Desweiteren gibt der VDSF keinerlei Unterstützung in Rechtstreitigkeiten vor Gericht etc..

Wenn man Pech hat, bekommt man von denen sogar einen rein gewürgt. Gab es da nicht mal so einen Fall? 
ich mein mich da an etwas schwach zu erinnern. Der DAV ist dann der angeklagten Person beigestanden.
Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Problem welches der VDSf hat ist, er setzt sich für den Naturschutz ein und nicht für die Belange der Angler.
> Der VDSF ist ein Naturschutzverband.



Das ist im Grunde auch nicht verkehrt. Nur der dilletantismus mit dem der VDSF in diesem Thema agiert, macht das kontraproduktiv.

@pro-release

Hast Du meinen Argumenten nix entgegen zu setzen ?


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde auch nicht verkehrt. Nur der dilletantismus mit dem der VDSF in diesem Thema agiert, macht das kontraproduktiv.
> 
> @pro-release
> 
> Hast Du meinen Argumenten nix entgegen zu setzen ?



Nein, ist es nicht. Aber es ist wie Du auch weiter ausführst.
Es kommt darauf an wie man sich dafür engagiert und was dabei für die Angler rausspringt.


----------



## pro-release (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst.
> 
> Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass man die Arbeit eines Verbandes an der Herausgabe von Postern und Aufklebern misst, die wenn, genau wo aushängen?
> 
> ...



Das Antworten nimmt leider sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Muss mich wieder anderen Dingen widmen. Bin ja kein Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim VDSF.  ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Nun ja, is Sh besteht nun auch ein Abknüppelgebot. C&R ist ausdrücklich verboten.

Und ob Du in Bayern ein Problem damit hast, wenn Du Regeln der Fischereiverordnung u. Gesetzes übertrittst interessiert mich wenig. Denn dafür kann ich mir nichts kaufen wenn se mich in Bayern wegen Nachtangeln oder Forelle zurücksetzen vor dem Kadi zerren.

Statt Gesetze und Verordnungen bewusst zu missachten sollte man sich gegen solchen Mist wehren.

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich Kriminell, und möchte auch nicht in dieser Ecke gestellt werden. Mag bei dir ja anders sein.

Und der Rest VDSF in Bedrängnis wegen Tierschützer etc.
Blödsinn. 
An dieser These ist nichts dran sondern nur eine Mär der VDSF Obrigkeit.
Richtig ist, es wurde das Fischereigesetz verschärft! Da hätte der VDSF aber gut und gerne drauf Einfluss nehmen können.
War er aber zu Blöd für.
damit es zu keinen Missverständnissen kommt. Ja, Tierschutz wurde in den 80igern plötzlich gross geschrieben und es gab auch übergriffe auf Angler von Tierschützern. Gibt es aber heute auch noch. Heute gibt es sogar die PETA.

Der VDSF hat sich einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen.

Mit dem Argument "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb" schiesst man sich in Deutschland in den Kopf.
Wir sind ein Industriestaat. 99% unserer Gewässer bzw. Gewässerböden sind belastet. Nach derzeitigen Kenntnissen ist der überwiegende Fischbestand extrem belastet.
Wenn man hier nun die Richtlinien wie in der Lebensmittelindustrie bezüglich Grenzwerte von Schadtstoffen ansetzt, dürften keine Fische verzehrt werden.
Verzehrverbot = Angelverbot. 
Da nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwebes geangelt werden darf.

Auf Grund des Wissens, dass dies ein GAU in Deutschland bedeuten würde und viele Angler aufbringt wird von einem Angelverbot abgesehen.
Das nun nicht genügend Proben/ Ergebnisse nicht zur Verfügung stehen um dies zu Rechtfertigen ist im Grunde in meinen Augen nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument. *erfreulicher weise*
Auch sind die Gefahrstoffe nicht ausreichend beim Menschen erforscht.
Ob man nun Dioxon oder PCB belastet Fische ist oder nicht, die Auswirkungen kann man am Menschen derzeit nicht absehen.
Dies ist unter anderem auch das Problem im Envio Prozess.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@pro-release

Ich verstehe Deine Argumente, klar wird in Verbänden auch manch Gutes bewerkstelligt. In Vereinen übrigens noch viel mehr.

Was Du aber machst ist, die paar Rosinen rauspicken, und die unliebsamen Dinge ignorieren oder-wie im Falle unliebsamer Gesetze- diese einfach übertreten. 

Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht. D.h., man kann natürlich in gewissem Rahmen bürgerlichen Ungehorsam pflegen und unsinnige Gesetze mißachten. Das tue ich auch, dass tut fast jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand.

*Aber:* Man kann dann doch nicht allen ernstes hingehen und genau die Gesetze, und die Quelle aus denen sie hauptsächlich stammen, für gut befinden?

Das, Sharpo hat es schon sehr schön ausformuliert, kann ich in keiner Weise verstehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nun ja, is Sh besteht nun auch ein Abknüppelgebot. C&R ist ausdrücklich verboten.


 
Das ist mir zu pauschal, ein Abknüppelungsgebot wie in Bayern haben wir nicht.

Bei uns ist nur vorsätzliches C&R verboten, somit reines Angeln aus Freude am Drill und für Bilder.

Selektives Fischen, wo man die Fische zurücksetzt, die man nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, das ist bei uns gestattet.

Unser Verband war auch ganz klar gegen diese Regelung, konnte sich gegen die Politik allerdings nicht durchsetzen, zu der Zeit war leider die falsche Partei an der Macht.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Kein Verband:

http://www.sportfischer-farge-rekum.de/joomla/index.php/aktuell-fusion-davvdsf.html

Zitat:"
*Während dieser Entwicklungsphase sind aus meiner Sicht mehrere große Fehler gemacht worden:*

 1. Es zeichnete sich ab, dass der Zeitplan durch immer neu aufkommende Diskussionen,
 Querschüssen und Themen nicht mehr ordentlich einzuhalten war.
 Hier hätte umgehend eine zeitliche Verschiebung angestrebt werden müssen!

 2. Durch die vielen Diskussionen, teilweise gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisungen und neuen Ideen
 verloren viele Verbände/ Mitglieder teilweise den Überblick über den aktuellen Sachstand und
 konnten ebenso nicht mehr sachlich/ neutral beurteilen, was überhaupt noch ablief.
 Hier hätte frühzeitig gegengesteuert und sachlich informiert werden müssen. Da dieses nicht
 geschah, wurde die Verunsicherung bei allen Beteiligten, die Diskussion, Schuldzuweisung und
 Gerüchte immer größer und die geplante Fusion bekam einen nicht mehr zu steuernde
 Eigendynamik.

 3. Offensichtlich sind die von einzelnen Landesverbänden zu Recht kritisierte, in Frage gestellte
 bzw. unklare Punkte der Fusion nicht ernst genug genommen, diskutiert, erläutert, betrachtet
 oder geändert worden.
 Hier hat es eindeutig an Aufklärungsarbeit und Information gefehlt.
 Ich glaube immer noch daran, dass diese Versäumnisse nicht vorsätzlich geschehen sind,
 sondern aufgrund des enormen Zeitdruckes und Umfanges des gesamten Paketes entstanden
 sind, das sind handwerkliche Fehler."


----------



## Dunraven (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Es fehlt


> Wie schon gesagt, es hat aus meiner Sicht an Aufklärungsarbeit  gefehlt, wir haben vielleicht auch dem DAV zu viele Zugeständnisse  gemacht , da er auch berechtigte Ängste hatte, von dem großen VDSF  verschluckt zu werden.
> Hier hätten auch mal klare Akzente seitens des VDSF gesetzt werden müssen, *es geht nicht alles was ihr wollt, aber wir schlucken euch nicht runter!*



Welche Zugeständnisse waren das denn? 
Ich fand die Punkte gut die laut DAV zu Beginn nicht verhandelbar waren, aber alle fehlen. Ist es denn ein Zugeständnis das sie 3 Posten besetzen dürfen oder meint er die 8 Jahre doppelte Kosten durch doppelte Geschäftsstellen? Das ist wegen der Kosten ein Punkt den ich z.B. nicht verstehe, warum so lange die die offensichtlichsten Einsparmöglichkeiten nicht nutzen?

Also kann mir irgendwer sagen was damit noch gemeint sein soll?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, zu welchem Zeitpunkt dieser Fusionposse man sich eingeklinkt hat, und wie genau man das bis dahin geschehene recherchiert. Letzteres geht ja sowieso nur bei uns.
Jedenfalls wenn man sich erst zu einem späten Zeitpunkt einklinkt und das vorherige nicht kennt, kann so ein schiefes Bild entstehen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Es fehlt
> 
> 
> Welche Zugeständnisse waren das denn?
> ...




Problematisch wird eine Fusion dann, wenn man bereits Einigung erzielt hat und dies dann 2 Monate später nicht mehr gillt.
Das ist so als wenn ich per Handschlag ein geschäft vereinbare und dies nach 2 Monaten nochmal nachverhandle weil mir die Summe zu gering oder zu hoch erscheint.
darüber sollte man sich vorher genaustens Gedanken machen.
Aber was soll man von Amateuren auch verlangen die um ihre Posten schachern.

Dies hat auch W. Klasing in seinem Bericht angesprochen. 
Man kann nun mal nicht alle paar Monate nachverhandeln.

Um was es da genau geht, diese Information hat noch keiner geliefert. In meinen Augen auchnicht nötig, eine Bloßstellung der Delegierten in diesem Fall halte ich für unwürdig.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Aber auch, wenn er in vielen Punkten recht hat und vor allem auch dieses unerträgliche Schachern um Posten und Macht anprangert, ist er in zwei Punkten voll auf der (m.E. falschen) Linie.
1.) er geht von 1.000.000 organisierten Anglern aus (diese Zahl ist eindeutig widerlegt)
2.) er spricht von einem starken Verband für "Tier,- Natur- und Umweltschutz" und erwähnt in diesem Zusammenhang mit keinem Wort das Angeln und die Angler


Ansonsten fasst er eigentlich sehr schön zusammen, was wir hier im AB seit Jahren zum Thema Fusion zusammengetragen haben.:m


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber auch, wenn er in vielen Punkten recht hat und vor allem auch dieses unerträgliche Schachern um Posten und Macht anprangert, ist er in zwei Punkten voll auf der (m.E. falschen) Linie.
> 1.) er geht von 1.000.000 organisierten Anglern aus (diese Zahl ist eindeutig widerlegt)
> 2.) er spricht von einem starken Verband für "Tier,- Natur- und Umweltschutz" und erwähnt in diesem Zusammenhang mit keinem Wort das Angeln und die Angler
> 
> ...



Einer mehr, der das Gemauschel, Mobbing  etc. bestätigt.
Das ist der Kern der Sache.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Vor allem, was ich für noch wichtiger halte, einer, der als Delegierter weiß, wovon er spricht und sich durch keinem irgendwelche Vorhaltungen gefallen lassen muss, er würde nicht "sachlich" oder "neutral" genug berichten.

Wie man aktuell ja unschwer erkennen kann, reicht auch die aller umfassendste Sammlung von nachgewiesenen und nachprüfbaren Fakten nicht aus, um nicht trotzdem noch auf verbohrte Sturköpfe zu stoßen, die nicht bereit oder in der Lage sind, diese vorurteilsfrei zu bewerten und gewichten. :m


----------



## Tomasz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG HIER SPRICHT DIE POLIZEI:

http://www.psv-erfurt.de/angeln-akt...-bundesverbaende-am-17112012-gescheitert.html

und die Antwort des LAVT darauf:

http://www.psv-erfurt.de/angeln-akt...ngen-des-lavt-und-des-vdsf-bundesverband.html

Die Antwort enthält nicht wirklich Neues, aber die persönliche Einschätzung des LAVT (Geschäftsführer, Andre Pleikies?) zu einigen Punkten ist doch sehr direkt:
_"...Am Ende reichten die 158 Für-Stimmen  um zwei Stimmen zur Befürwortung einer Verschmelzung nicht aus. Drei  Stimmen waren ungültig ( Wie das denn?) . Nach kurzer Rechtsberatung  erklärte VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert das Ergebnis für gültig._ _Es  sei bei diesen drei ungültigen Stimmen nicht erkennbar gewesen, wofür  sie sich entschieden haben. (Sehr merkwürdig!!! –Manipulation???)..."

"...__Über das Auftreten des Präsidenten des  VDSF, Herrn Mohnert, welches wenig Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die  deutsche Angelfischerei zeigte und die negative Rolle der Rechtsanwältin  des VDSF, welche durch ihre Äußerungen gezielt einige Delegierte verunsicherte, möchte ich hier nicht weiter eingehen..." _

Allerdings aus meiner Sicht nicht ausreichend direkt genug um diese Äußerungen jetzt für mich werten zu können. Es wäre an dieser Stelle hilfreicher gewesen, statt der Fragezeichen, den Äußerungen der VDSF Justizarin etwas vernünftiges entgegen zu setzen. Auf diese Art wird Öl ins Feuer gegossen und so bleibt alles wieder mal im Feld der Spekulationen und ich schließe mit den Worten des LAVT-Funktionärs, darauf "_möchte ich hier nicht weiter eingehen..." _
Denn "konstruktiv" geht anders.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Auf seinen persönlichen Kommentar am Ende des Schreibens kann man getrost verzichten zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

;-)
selektive Wahrnehmung............


Danke für die Infos, Tomasz!

Das ist auch interssant daraus:


> Aktuell gilt der Beschluss unserer Mitgliedsvereine Austritt aus dem VDSF am 31.12.2012 und Beitritt zum DAV.
> 
> Ob wir 2013 dem DAV beitreten, hängt davon ab, ob es den DAV dann noch geben wird oder die DAV- Landesverbände mit den VDSF - Landesverbänden, welche aus dem VDSF austreten,  einen neuen Verband gründen werden.



Vor allem da Vollborn im SH-Forum ja schon öffentlich  klar gemacht hatte, dass für so einen Verband der LSFV-SH nicht zur Verfügung stehen würde...
;-)))


----------



## schuessel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Auch die Polizei kann nicht Bruchrechnen.
"2/3 Mehrheit"

Wenn die beim Busgelder austeilen genauso rechnen.

#d

Was macht das Bruchrechnen eigentlich für viele so schwer?
Oder interessieren Zahlen heute eh nich mehr, weil Mehrheiten ja sowieso in Hinterzimmern ausgehandelt werden?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Auch von mir Dank für das Einstellen der Informationen aus Thüringen.
Ich schätze die Arbeit des Thüringischen Verbandes und von André Pleikieß sehr und fühle mich weiterhin mit den Angelfreunden in Thüringen eng verbunden. 
Aber nachdem nun eine ganze Reihe von Landesverbänden bereit waren, ihre erfrischend kontroversen Ansichten (internet-) öffentlich zu machen, wäre es auch für die Freunde aus Erfurt an der Zeit, jetzt ihre Sicht der Dinge klarzustellen. Da der LV ohnehin bereits seinen Austritt zum 31.12.2012 (!) erklärt hat, wäre es im Interesse der Vermeidung der Fehlerwiederholung hilfreich und überaus wichtig, jetzt endlich öffentlich KLARTEXT zu reden. Andeutungen eigener Skepsis reichen da nicht aus. Es geht nicht um ein Abschiedsei, das anderen ins Nest gelegt wird, sondern darum, dem VDSF in seiner schwersten Krise beizustehen, auch wenn es für einzelne Personen schmerzhaft wäre. Thüringen hat sich, so lange ich mich erinnern kann, immer konstruktiv und wo nötig auch kritisch eingebracht. Jetzt ist nicht mehr die Zeit, aus vermeintlichen Loyalitäten gegenüber Einzelpersonen oder Gremien mit der Wahrheit hinter dem Berg zu halten. Denn nur die Wahrheit kann jetzt noch helfen, sowohl dem VDSF, als auch und gerade der Einheit der deutschen Anglerschaft, die die Thüringer wollen und selbst dringend brauchen. Was fürchtet ihr noch? Sprecht es endlich aus! Die Angleröffentlichkeit hat ein Recht auf die ganze Wahrheit! Jetzt!




Tomasz schrieb:


> ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG HIER SPRICHT DIE POLIZEI:
> 
> http://www.psv-erfurt.de/angeln-akt...-bundesverbaende-am-17112012-gescheitert.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Die Angleröffentlichkeit hat ein Recht auf die ganze Wahrheit! Jetzt!


Schon seit Jahren - und??

Hats einen Verband/Funktionär gekümmert?

Bis jetzt hat gerade mal der LSFV-NDS angefangen, sich da anders zu verhalten.......

Der Rest - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Der gute Herr Pleikies hat wohl ein bisschen zuviel im AB geschnüffelt.
Für einen Funktionär jedenfalls.

Bin mal gespannt, ob man wegen der nicht mal unterschwelligen Manipulationsverdächtigungen jetzt genauso über ihn herzieht, wie über das AB. 

Ich wittere jedenfalls Manipulationsverdacht, wenn die Fusion im März klappen sollte.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein Abschiedsei, das anderen ins Nest gelegt wird, sondern darum, dem VDSF in seiner schwersten Krise beizustehen, auch wenn es für einzelne Personen schmerzhaft wäre.



Also ich versichere Dir, voll hinter dem VDSF-Bund zu stehen und ebenso, dass es schmerzhaft wird.


----------

